# ... a proposito di droga ...



## Elisa (9 Settembre 2010)

Ciao ragazzi, sono andata a vedere nella posta che avevo "in comune con quello", dovevo farlo prima o poi.
Ho trovato nelle bozze una mail di sabato scorso che non mi ha mai inviato (ad altro indirizzo mail) con scritto:
"...per me sei come una droga ormai, mi manchi da impazzire!" A caratteri cubitali!
Ora: tenendo conto che l'avra' messa li' xche' sapeva che prima o poi sarei andata a vedere....ma vi sembra che uno dopo tutto sto' tempo e con due famiglie che si stavano "x distruggere",  per "riconquistarti" (cosa che ormai non avverra' piu' in quanto FERMA sulla mia decisione) possa dire una cosa del genere??
Ecco cosa ero x lui...solo una "droga"...non l'amore...
Comunque sto' bene, + serena anche se a momenti ancora giu' xche' non e' facile ricostruire la propria vita.
A casa un po' meglio, si fa un passo x volta...


----------



## dave.one (9 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi, sono andata a vedere nella posta che avevo "in comune con quello", dovevo farlo prima o poi.
> Ho trovato nelle bozze una mail di sabato scorso che non mi ha mai inviato (ad altro indirizzo mail) con scritto:
> "...per me sei come una droga ormai, mi manchi da impazzire!" A caratteri cubitali!
> Ora: tenendo conto che l'avra' messa li' xche' sapeva che prima o poi sarei andata a vedere....ma vi sembra che uno dopo tutto sto' tempo e con due famiglie che si stavano "x distruggere",  per "riconquistarti" (cosa che ormai non avverra' piu' in quanto FERMA sulla mia decisione) possa dire una cosa del genere??
> ...


Mi fa piacere che le cose ti stiano andando meglio. Sembra che tu abbia passato il punto più basso, quindi la tua strada è tutta in discesa.
Complimenti ed in bocca al lupo.


----------



## Abigail (9 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi, sono andata a vedere nella posta che avevo "in comune con quello", dovevo farlo prima o poi.
> Ho trovato nelle bozze una mail di sabato scorso che non mi ha mai inviato (ad altro indirizzo mail) con scritto:
> "...per me sei come una droga ormai, mi manchi da impazzire!" A caratteri cubitali!
> Ora: tenendo conto che l'avra' messa li' xche' sapeva che prima o poi sarei andata a vedere....ma vi sembra che uno dopo tutto sto' tempo e con due famiglie che si stavano "x distruggere",  per "riconquistarti" (cosa che ormai non avverra' piu' in quanto FERMA sulla mia decisione) possa dire una cosa del genere??
> ...


su alcune fa più presa sei la mia droga che ti amo.
non so come mai:singleeye::singleeye:
sono proprio contenta che sei serena e stai bene!
mi raccomando nè??


----------



## Elisa (9 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> su alcune fa più presa sei la mia droga che ti amo.
> non so come mai:singleeye::singleeye:
> sono proprio contenta che sei serena e stai bene!
> mi raccomando nè??


 
...beh, ho a tratti "crisi di astinenza" (e se avesse ragione lui? )...a parte gli scherzi, crisi e dubbi e paura di "non superare" qusti momenti "bui". Ma poi resisto, penso a che vita ho vissuto in questi anni, a quante me ne ha fatte passare...e penso che ho i miei bimbi, mio marito ancora vicino, tanti amici, il lavoro...la mia vita comunque e' piena! E quello che lui mi dava era troppo poco per continuare a rovinarmela...


----------



## Giuma (9 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> su alcune fa più presa sei la mia droga che ti amo.
> non so come mai:singleeye::singleeye:


farà più presa perchè dalla droga non se ne viene fuori ... non se ne può più fare a meno una volta iniziato .. ne serve sempre di più 

l'amore !! come tutta un'altra cosa ...


----------



## Abigail (9 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ...beh, ho a tratti "crisi di astinenza" (e se avesse ragione lui? )...a parte gli scherzi, crisi e dubbi e paura di "non superare" qusti momenti "bui". Ma poi resisto, penso a che vita ho vissuto in questi anni, a quante me ne ha fatte passare...e penso che ho i miei bimbi, mio marito ancora vicino, tanti amici, il lavoro...la mia vita comunque e' piena! E quello che lui mi dava era troppo poco per continuare a rovinarmela...


:up::up::up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ...beh, ho a tratti "crisi di astinenza" (e se avesse ragione lui? )...a parte gli scherzi, crisi e dubbi e paura di "non superare" qusti momenti "bui". Ma poi resisto, penso a che vita ho vissuto in questi anni, a quante me ne ha fatte passare...e penso che ho i miei bimbi, mio marito ancora vicino, tanti amici, il lavoro...la mia vita comunque e' piena! E quello che lui mi dava era troppo poco per continuare a rovinarmela...


 Ma le emozioni danno crisi di astinenza!
Vale per una storia d'amore, per una di sesso o per il parapendio.
Se ti ricontatta consigliagli uno sport estremo ..molto estremo ...ad esempio restare in attesa di una tua lettera alla moglie... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: (non dico di farlo, ma di dirglielo per "regalargli una grande emozione"


----------



## Elisa (9 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma le emozioni danno crisi di astinenza!
> Vale per una storia d'amore, per una di sesso o per il parapendio.
> Se ti ricontatta consigliagli uno sport estremo ..molto estremo ...ad esempio restare in attesa di una tua lettera alla moglie... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: (non dico di farlo, ma di dirglielo per "regalargli una grande emozione"


 si guarda...detto sinceramente tra di noi sarei tentata, tanto + che x la moglie sono io la "stronza" che ha fatto invaghire il marito, non sa' che in realta' lui e' un traditore "seriale" (mi sa' che e' cosi' purtroppo), che se non con me la tradira' comunque e che dice di lei tante "belle cosette" grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> si guarda...detto sinceramente tra di noi sarei tentata, tanto + che x la moglie sono io la "stronza" che ha fatto invaghire il marito, non sa' che in realta' lui e' un traditore "seriale" (mi sa' che e' cosi' purtroppo), che se non con me la tradira' comunque e che dice di lei tante "belle cosette" grrrrrrrrrrrr


 Io, fossi in lei, vorrei sapere. Ma poiché non sai se lei è come me e potrebbe oltre a esserne devastata non saperne uscire, te lo sconsiglio.
Però lasciare lui nel dubbio lo compenserebbe dell'astinenza...


----------



## Elisa (9 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io, fossi in lei, vorrei sapere. Ma poiché non sai se lei è come me e potrebbe oltre a esserne devastata non saperne uscire, te lo sconsiglio.
> Però lasciare lui nel dubbio lo compenserebbe dell'astinenza...


...ma lei qualcosa sa', in questi anni ha "beccato varie cose", ma vuole far finta di non vedere...E chiaramente preferisce pensare che sono io la "causa di tutto"...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ...ma lei qualcosa sa', in questi anni ha "beccato varie cose", ma vuole far finta di non vedere...E chiaramente preferisce pensare che sono io la "causa di tutto"...


 Questo è quel che ti ha detto lui... 
In ogni caso più ti distacchi meglio stai.


----------



## Elisa (9 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo è quel che ti ha detto lui...
> In ogni caso più ti distacchi meglio stai.


no lo so'. Lei mi conosce e me l'ha detto quasi chiaramente...e poi l'ha detto ad amici intimi (vicini di casa) che quando incontro x caso mi "guardano male"....
COmunque non voglio + sentirlo ne' vederlo...mi farebbe solo male. Sono ancora nella fase delicata...non voglio rovinare il mio equilibrio in questo momento...


----------



## Amoremio (9 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi, sono andata a vedere nella posta che avevo "in comune con quello", dovevo farlo prima o poi.
> Ho trovato nelle bozze una mail di sabato scorso che non mi ha mai inviato (ad altro indirizzo mail) con scritto:
> "...per me sei come una droga ormai, mi manchi da impazzire!" A caratteri cubitali!
> Ora: tenendo conto che l'avra' messa li' xche' sapeva che prima o poi sarei andata a vedere....ma vi sembra che uno dopo tutto sto' tempo e con due famiglie che si stavano "x distruggere", per "riconquistarti" (cosa che ormai non avverra' piu' in quanto FERMA sulla mia decisione) possa dire una cosa del genere??
> ...


sai, ti sembrerò antipatica, ma secondo me non eri neanche una droga

è un'iperbole che ha usato per ri-attrarti senza troppo impegno da parte sua
analoga al lasciare una mail dove potevi leggerla ma senza spedirla


----------



## Elisa (9 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sai, ti sembrerò antipatica, ma secondo me non eri neanche una droga
> 
> è un'iperbole che ha usato per ri-attrarti senza troppo impegno da parte sua
> analoga al lasciare una mail dove potevi leggerla ma senza spedirla


 
e cos'ero allora???  cavolo, meno di cosi'...


----------



## brugola (9 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> e cos'ero allora???  cavolo, meno di cosi'...


 
ma in genere una droga è qualcosa di cui non puoi fare senza, se sei un tossico


----------



## Amoremio (9 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> e cos'ero allora???  cavolo, meno di cosi'...


quella che lo faceva sentire figo e desiderabile
ma controllabile e comoda


----------



## Amoremio (9 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quella che lo faceva sentire figo e desiderabile
> ma controllabile e comoda


mollandolo metti in crisi la sua immagine figa e desiderabile (come puoi decidere di far a meno di lui se davvero lo è?)
e lo costringi a cercarsene un'altra (e se fosse meno controllabile e comoda? e se non la trovasse? magari non subito?)


----------



## alfeo (9 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sai, ti sembrerò antipatica, ma secondo me non eri neanche una droga
> 
> è un'iperbole che ha usato per ri-attrarti senza troppo impegno da parte sua
> analoga al lasciare una mail dove potevi leggerla ma senza spedirla


Concordo.
Un vero e proprio "atto mancato", come direbbe un mio amico.
Neanche il coraggio di esporsi ed affrontare un tuo eventuale rifiuto.
Pessimo.
Spero che questo episodio ti serva a rafforzarti nella tua decisione piuttosto che attrarti verso la sua orbita di "sdolcinatezze" vuote (e, francamente, tanto comode).


----------



## Abigail (9 Settembre 2010)

poi non è neanche tanto originale:singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:
bocciato senz'appello


----------



## Amoremio (9 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> poi non è neanche tanto originale:singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:
> bocciato senz'appello


con noi non si scherza


----------



## Abigail (9 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> con noi non si scherza


:mrgreen:


----------



## Elisa (9 Settembre 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Un vero e proprio "atto mancato", come direbbe un mio amico.
> Neanche il coraggio di esporsi ed affrontare un tuo eventuale rifiuto.
> Pessimo.
> Spero che questo episodio ti serva a rafforzarti nella tua decisione piuttosto che attrarti verso la sua orbita di "sdolcinatezze" vuote (e, francamente, tanto comode).


ma figurati Alfeo!! Dopo quasi 5 anni e tutte le cose che sono successe nemmeno la piu' sdolcinata sdolcinatezza mi farebbe cedere!! Io volevo i fatti e siccome ormai e' PALESE (vero ragazzi? :unhappy che non li fara' mai, ste' cazzate se le puo' mettere dove dico io.
Non siamo ragazzini e non si gioca mettendo in ballo e in crisi due famiglie!!


----------



## Elisa (9 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mollandolo metti in crisi la sua immagine figa e desiderabile (come puoi decidere di far a meno di lui se davvero lo è?)
> e lo costringi a cercarsene un'altra (e se fosse meno controllabile e comoda? e se non la trovasse? magari non subito?)


Cavolo come sono vere queste parole!!


----------



## Amoremio (9 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ma figurati Alfeo!! Dopo quasi 5 anni e tutte le cose che sono successe nemmeno la piu' sdolcinata sdolcinatezza mi farebbe cedere!! Io volevo i fatti e siccome ormai e' PALESE (vero ragazzi? :unhappy che non li fara' mai, ste' cazzate se le puo' mettere dove dico io.
> Non siamo ragazzini e non si gioca mettendo in ballo e in crisi due famiglie!!


vero :up:

tutto vero


----------



## Elisa (9 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> con noi non si scherza


brave!! scontato e pessimo..! l'ho scampata!


----------



## Grande82 (9 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ma figurati Alfeo!! Dopo quasi 5 anni e tutte le cose che sono successe nemmeno la piu' sdolcinata sdolcinatezza mi farebbe cedere!! Io volevo i fatti e siccome ormai e' PALESE (vero ragazzi? :unhappy che non li fara' mai, ste' cazzate se le puo' mettere dove dico io.
> Non siamo ragazzini e non si gioca mettendo in ballo e in crisi due famiglie!!


 li vorresti ancora i fatti?
vorresti che venisse da te dicendo 'ho lasciato mia moglie, mi ero stancato di lei, separati e andiamo a vivere insieme domani'?


----------



## Daniele (9 Settembre 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> li vorresti ancora i fatti?
> vorresti che venisse da te dicendo 'ho lasciato mia moglie, mi ero stancato di lei, separati e andiamo a vivere insieme domani'?


Se fosse così sarebbe quanto di più scorretto per il marito però...uomo che mio sembra più una piccola ruota di scorta, o meglio il ruotino!!!


----------



## Elisa (9 Settembre 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> li vorresti ancora i fatti?
> vorresti che venisse da te dicendo 'ho lasciato mia moglie, mi ero stancato di lei, separati e andiamo a vivere insieme domani'?


 
no. non piu'. Li ho voluti tanto e non perche' glieli chiedevo,ma perche' era convinto fossimo qualcosa di + di una squallida relazione.
Ma ormai mi ha deluso troppe volte e ho capito che non e' la persona che mi fa fatto vedere. Amavo un uomo che non esiste...


----------



## Elisa (9 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se fosse così sarebbe quanto di più scorretto per il marito però...uomo che mio sembra più una piccola ruota di scorta, o meglio il ruotino!!!


No assolutamente non e' cosi' Daniele. Anzi, piano piano sto' cercando di riscoprire l'amore che avevo x lui. Ero abbagliata dall'altro che si faceva vedere "meraviglioso"...invece non c'era niente di meraviglioso, solo la sua faccia di merda. scusate...


----------



## Papero (9 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi, sono andata a vedere nella posta che avevo "in comune con quello", dovevo farlo prima o poi.
> Ho trovato nelle bozze una mail di sabato scorso che non mi ha mai inviato (ad altro indirizzo mail) con scritto:
> "...per me sei come una droga ormai, mi manchi da impazzire!" A caratteri cubitali!
> Ora: tenendo conto che l'avra' messa li' xche' sapeva che prima o poi sarei andata a vedere....ma vi sembra che uno dopo tutto sto' tempo e con due famiglie che si stavano "x distruggere",  per "riconquistarti" (cosa che ormai non avverra' piu' in quanto FERMA sulla mia decisione) possa dire una cosa del genere??
> ...


Scriverti "per me sei come una droga mi manchi da impazzire" credo sia come dirti "ti amo" e non capisco il motivo per cui ti fa irritare.

Scrivere una bozza e sperare che tu vada a vedere è veramente una mossa meschina e stupida...

ma fanculizzalo!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (9 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> No assolutamente non e' cosi' Daniele. Anzi, piano piano sto' cercando di riscoprire l'amore che avevo x lui. Ero abbagliata dall'altro che si faceva vedere "meraviglioso"...invece non c'era niente di meraviglioso, solo la sua faccia di merda. scusate...


Ragazza mia, tutti sono stupendi se mentono e se non sono nel quotidiano e ti ricordo che una relazione clandestina si basa sulla menzogna...che non deve essere per forza solo al coniuge!!!
Vai con Dio e vivi meglio che quello stronzo andrà a irretire una altra, ma iun futuro...potresti mettergli i bastoni tra le ruote.
QUello che ti ha detto Persa è bello sai? Usalo come arma per stare meglio, fagli intendere che tu potresti fare una bella chiaccherata con la mugliera, non sai che emozioni avrà!!!!


----------



## Grande82 (9 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> no. non piu'. Li ho voluti tanto e non perche' glieli chiedevo,ma perche' era convinto fossimo qualcosa di + di una squallida relazione.
> Ma ormai mi ha deluso troppe volte e ho capito che non e' la persona che mi fa fatto vedere. Amavo un uomo che non esiste...


 ...ed era facile farsi amare vedendosi un tot di tempo e fingendo, mi sa....


----------



## Elisa (10 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Scriverti "per me sei come una droga mi manchi da impazzire" credo sia come dirti "ti amo" e non capisco il motivo per cui ti fa irritare.
> 
> Scrivere una bozza e sperare che tu vada a vedere è veramente una mossa meschina e stupida...
> 
> ma fanculizzalo!!!! :mrgreen:


mi fa irritare perche' dire "sei come una droga" a mio avviso vuol dire tutto e niente, potrebbe essere anche riferito al sesso o alle attenzioni che gli davo...ma ripeto, non siamo ragazzini, non siamo persone "libere", non sono queste le cose importanti che avrebbe dovuto dirmi a questo punto della storia x farmi capire di essere importante per lui.
Anche se ormai sarebbe troppo tardi visto che mi ha dimostrato tantissime volte che e' un uomo egoista e che non sa' amare veramente nessuno. Ne' me x come mi ha trattata sempre, ne' la moglie a cui riesce tranquillamente a mentire e tradendola senza pudore.
Vi ricordo che il mio stare male e' sempre dipeso dal fatto che non riuscivo a vivere + nella "bigamia" come Verena ha detto. Volevo che ci prendessimo le nostre responsabilita' da "adulti". O scelta forte di cambiare vita o finire questa relazione clandestina. Ma lui non voleva ne' l'una ne' l'altra ma tenere tranquillamente xsempre (anche se diceva che "prima o poi qualcosa sarebbe cambiato) il piede in due scarpe.


----------



## Verena67 (10 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi, sono andata a vedere nella posta che avevo "in comune con quello", dovevo farlo prima o poi.
> Ho trovato nelle bozze una mail di sabato scorso che non mi ha mai inviato (ad altro indirizzo mail) con scritto:
> "...per me sei come una droga ormai, mi manchi da impazzire!" A caratteri cubitali!
> Ora: tenendo conto che l'avra' messa li' xche' sapeva che prima o poi sarei andata a vedere....ma vi sembra che uno dopo tutto sto' tempo e con due famiglie che si stavano "x distruggere",  per "riconquistarti" (cosa che ormai non avverra' piu' in quanto FERMA sulla mia decisione) possa dire una cosa del genere??
> ...



Ti dico le mie impressioni dal di fuori:
- è inquietante che voi due aveste una "mail" in comune: NEMMENO TRA SPOSATI. E' veramente una lesione dell'intimità tua e di tuo marito, tra l'altro (di cui evidentemente non ti importava molto...)
- DROGA e ORMAI sono termini assurdi DOPO CINQUE ANNI. Allora uno che fa, si conquista l'amore dopo 25 anni di fedele concubinaggio?
- DROGA non significa "Ti amo davvero", caso mai è uno sminuire il sentimento, il rapportarlo ad un significato negativo, deteriore, di attaccamento sessuale e BASTA, qualcosa di cui vergognarsi, non certo una cosa bella su cui costruire una nuova famiglia... (nota bene: chi non si vuole muovere da dove sta pone sempre l'accento sul "distruggere", mai sul ricostruire...)

So che questi sono i classici messaggi "trasversali" che lanciano gli uomini che pur non intendendo di un mm ampliare la propria offerta (anzi, se ci tornassi insieme, ogni volta verresti trattata peggio, con meno affetto, e meno rispetto...)vogliono riportare le cose allo status quo: loro pieno CONTROLLO su di te come MEZZO DI GRATIFICAZIONE.

Fagli vedere i sorci verdi, dimostragli che sai pensare con la TUA testa!


----------



## Verena67 (10 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ...beh, ho a tratti "crisi di astinenza" (e se avesse ragione lui? )...a parte gli scherzi, crisi e dubbi e paura di "non superare" qusti momenti "bui". Ma poi resisto, penso a che vita ho vissuto in questi anni, a quante me ne ha fatte passare...e penso che ho i miei bimbi, mio marito ancora vicino, tanti amici, il lavoro...la mia vita comunque e' piena! *E quello che lui mi dava era troppo poco per continuare a rovinarmela...*



pero' scusami se insisto.
Tu continui ad avere una visione egocentrata della questione.

Lui ti dava un X in piu', ma tu quante Y toglievi a marito e bimbi e amici?!


----------



## Verena67 (10 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> mi fa irritare perche' dire "sei come una droga" a mio avviso vuol dire tutto e niente, potrebbe essere anche riferito al sesso o alle attenzioni che gli davo...ma ripeto, non siamo ragazzini, non siamo persone "libere", non sono queste le cose importanti che avrebbe dovuto dirmi a questo punto della storia x farmi capire di essere importante per lui.
> Anche se ormai sarebbe troppo tardi visto che mi ha dimostrato tantissime volte che e' un uomo egoista e che non sa' amare veramente nessuno. Ne' me x come mi ha trattata sempre, ne' la moglie a cui riesce tranquillamente a mentire e tradendola senza pudore.
> Vi ricordo che il mio stare male e' sempre dipeso dal fatto che non riuscivo a vivere + nella "bigamia" come Verena ha detto. Volevo che ci prendessimo le nostre responsabilita' da "adulti". O scelta forte di cambiare vita o finire questa relazione clandestina. Ma lui non voleva ne' l'una ne' l'altra ma tenere tranquillamente xsempre (anche se diceva che "prima o poi qualcosa sarebbe cambiato) il piede in due scarpe.


brava, quoto tutto.
Certo, gli aridi vogliono in controllo.
Moglie? TAAAC. (vedi Amarax)
Amante? TAAC.

Riflettici.
Appena esci dal quadro, sei il nemico.


----------



## Elisa (10 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> pero' scusami se insisto.
> Tu continui ad avere una visione egocentrata della questione.
> 
> Lui ti dava un X in piu', ma tu quante Y toglievi a marito e bimbi e amici?!


 
si hai ragione ma sai che mentivo a me stessa e non me ne rendevo conto??? solo ora, in queste poche settimane, che ho + "tempo" x il resto, mi sto' rendendo conto che per lui trascuravo tutto. E ti diro', non tanto x il tempo effettivo (che in realta' era poco), ma "mentalmente".
Perche' quando dentro hai un grosso "peso", quando non sei felice nei "tuoi panni", tutto il resto ne viene inevitabilmente condizionato...


----------



## alfeo (10 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> si hai ragione ma sai che mentivo a me stessa e non me ne rendevo conto??? solo ora, in queste poche settimane, che ho + "tempo" x il resto, mi sto' rendendo conto che per lui trascuravo tutto. E ti diro', non tanto x il tempo effettivo (che in realta' era poco), ma "mentalmente".
> Perche' quando dentro hai un grosso "peso", quando non sei felice nei "tuoi panni", tutto il resto ne viene inevitabilmente condizionato...


Sono felice di sentirti più determinata delle altre volte.
Mi pare che il passo più costruttivo che stai facendo è quello di riuscire, finalmente, a mettere in una prospettiva un po' più lucida l'agire del tuo... ex (speriamo).
Mi permetterei solo di darti un piccolo consiglio, di sconsigliarti cioè di seguire i consigli di chi ti consiglia di vendicarti.
Non penso che ne valga la pena, in primis, è un atto meschino, in secondo luogo (tocca a lui, al limite, avvertire la moglie, non certo a te) e, soprattutto, costituirebbe un legame che lui non merita. Lui non merita il tuo odio perché l'odio è stretto parente dell'amore.
Vi siete fatti del male a vicenda e non conviene fare a gara a chi sia stato più o meno bugiardo o meschino o calcolatore o ingenuo. Lui è fatto così, amen, non continuare a tenerlo in vita artificialmente con propositi di vendetta che non portano a nulla.
In bocca al lupo di nuovo.


----------



## Elisa (10 Settembre 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Sono felice di sentirti più determinata delle altre volte.
> Mi pare che il passo più costruttivo che stai facendo è quello di riuscire, finalmente, a mettere in una prospettiva un po' più lucida l'agire del tuo... ex (speriamo).
> Mi permetterei solo di darti un piccolo consiglio, di sconsigliarti cioè di seguire i consigli di chi ti consiglia di vendicarti.
> Non penso che ne valga la pena, in primis, è un atto meschino, in secondo luogo (tocca a lui, al limite, avvertire la moglie, non certo a te) e, soprattutto, costituirebbe un legame che lui non merita. Lui non merita il tuo odio perché l'odio è stretto parente dell'amore.
> ...


Si Alfeo, sono molto determinata questa volta e sai perche'? Perche comunque in quella situazione non ero felice. E allora che senso ha rovinarmi la vita e rinunciare alle cose belle che ho? Nessuna. E sono determinata anche perche' (come avevo scritto nei thread precedenti) gli avevo dato un'ultima possibilita' di dimostrarmi che voleva finalmente comportarsi da uomo (in un senso o nell'altro, anche dicendomi onestamente: non vogliamo le stesse cose, ti lascio "libera" di vivere la tua vita). Ma non l'ha fatto. Vedeva chiaramente quanto stavo male e se ne fotteva. Continuava a fare le cose solo in base alle SUE NECESSITA'.

E intanto vicino a me, c'era sempre lui, mio marito...che mi ama, che mi capisce, che mi e' stato accanto anche quando io ero "via anni luce"... NON SO' qualcosa e' scattato in me.
Ho capito che forse tutte le energie che sprecavo dietro a lui, potevo utilizzarle x ricostruire qualcosa di + vero e sincero.

TUtto qui.

P.S. Per la vendetta hai ragione, sarebbe dargli ancora "importanza". Certo, dopo tutte le cose che mi ha fatto (ne ho raccontate nemmeno la meta') sarebbe da fargli provare quello che lui fa provare a chi lo ama...


----------



## Papero (10 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Si Alfeo, sono molto determinata questa volta e sai perche'? Perche comunque in quella situazione non ero felice. E allora che senso ha rovinarmi la vita e rinunciare alle cose belle che ho? Nessuna. E sono determinata anche perche' (come avevo scritto nei thread precedenti) gli avevo dato un'ultima possibilita' di dimostrarmi che voleva finalmente comportarsi da uomo (in un senso o nell'altro, anche dicendomi onestamente: non vogliamo le stesse cose, ti lascio "libera" di vivere la tua vita). Ma non l'ha fatto. Vedeva chiaramente quanto stavo male e se ne fotteva. Continuava a fare le cose solo in base alle SUE NECESSITA'.
> 
> E intanto vicino a me, c'era sempre lui, mio marito...che mi ama, che mi capisce, che mi e' stato accanto anche quando io ero "via anni luce"... NON SO' qualcosa e' scattato in me.
> Ho capito che forse tutte le energie che sprecavo dietro a lui, potevo utilizzarle x ricostruire qualcosa di + vero e sincero.
> ...


Elisa ti auguro veramente di risolvere la situazione ma sinceramente ho qualche dubbio. Mi chiedo per esempio come mai



dopo cinque anni (720 mesi, 1825 giorni) che fai una doppia vita e dopo che sei venuta più volte qui nel forum a scrivere "adesso basta, lo lascio perchè mi prende in giro eccetera eccetera" gli dai un'ultima (!!!!!) possibilità
La vendetta? Ma la vendetta di cheee?? pensa a risolvere con tuo marito e riappropriati del tempo che hai perso stando con l'altro anzichè con i tuoi figli. Ricorda: quando cresceranno e saranno indipendenti rimpiangerai ogni secondo che avresti potuto trascorrere con loro e non l'hai fatto
Tuo marito come hai detto ti ama, come hai potuto fargli questo per 5 anni?
Secondo me se a tuo marito non gli racconti almeno qualcosa di quello che gli hai fatto non ne esci


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Settembre 2010)

ehm... non è certo la cosa più importante ma è più forte di me...

5 anni=60 mesi=1825 giorni.

Che calcolo hai fatto? :mexican:


----------



## ranatan (10 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Si Alfeo, sono molto determinata questa volta e sai perche'? Perche comunque in quella situazione non ero felice. E allora che senso ha rovinarmi la vita e rinunciare alle cose belle che ho? Nessuna. E sono determinata anche perche' (come avevo scritto nei thread precedenti) gli avevo dato un'ultima possibilita' di dimostrarmi che voleva finalmente comportarsi da uomo (in un senso o nell'altro, anche dicendomi onestamente: non vogliamo le stesse cose, ti lascio "libera" di vivere la tua vita). Ma non l'ha fatto. Vedeva chiaramente quanto stavo male e se ne fotteva. Continuava a fare le cose solo in base alle SUE NECESSITA'.
> 
> E intanto vicino a me, c'era sempre lui, mio marito...che mi ama, che mi capisce, che mi e' stato accanto anche quando io ero "via anni luce"... NON SO' qualcosa e' scattato in me.
> Ho capito che forse tutte le energie che sprecavo dietro a lui, potevo utilizzarle x ricostruire qualcosa di + vero e sincero.
> ...


Non so chi ti ha consigliato di vendicarti, non voglio nemmeno saperlo.
E' un'idea assurda. Come dice Papero, pensa a usare le tue energie e il tuo tempo per i tuoi figli e per tuo marito.
E poi...ricordati che non sei certo senza peccato...pensa se anche il tuo amante decidesse di "vendicarsi" di te raccontando a tuo marito di voi. 
Il favore migliore che puoi farti è ignorare quell'uomo.


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Non so chi ti ha consigliato di vendicarti, non voglio nemmeno saperle.
> E' un'idea asurda. Come dice Papero, pensa a usare le tue energie e il tuo tempo per i tuoi figli e per tuo marito.
> E poi...ricordati che non sei certo senza peccato...pensa se anche il tuo amante decidesse di "vendicarsi" di te raccontando a tuo marito di voi.
> Il favore migliore che puoi fare è ignorare quell'uomo.



Quoto assolutamente.


----------



## Papero (10 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> ehm... non è certo la cosa più importante ma è più forte di me...
> 
> 5 anni=60 mesi=1825 giorni.
> 
> Che calcolo hai fatto? :mexican:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: hai ragione, infatti ho corretto :mrgreen: Dev'essere impazzita la calcolatrice :carneval:


----------



## ranatan (10 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: hai ragione, infatti ho corretto :mrgreen: Dev'essere impazzita la calcolatrice :carneval:


Eh si, la calcolatrice :rotfl:


----------



## Papero (10 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Eh si, la calcolatrice :rotfl:


super O.T.

ti dico che ho pigiato qualche tasto sbagliato!! In matematica vado benissimo, oggi ho 17009 giorni indovina quando sono nato!


----------



## ranatan (10 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> super O.T.
> 
> ti dico che ho pigiato qualche tasto sbagliato!! In matematica vado benissimo, oggi ho 17009 giorni indovina quando sono nato!


Non mi ci metto nemmeno, in matematica sono una frana! Comunque...auguri!!
p.s. adesso mi attende il solito puntino rosso con scritto O.T. :mrgreen:


----------



## Elisa (10 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Elisa ti auguro veramente di risolvere la situazione ma sinceramente ho qualche dubbio. Mi chiedo per esempio come mai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* primo*: sono 4 anni e mezzo e non continui. Ci siamo mollati varie volte in questi anni e x lunghi periodi. Ed ora non ditemi che anche questa volta sara' cosi'. Perche' e' diversa questa volta? Perche' sono cambiata e non ho + forze. E perche' appunto ho ricominciato a riapprezzare mio marito e a voler VERAMENTE riprovare a risolvere le cose tra noi.
*secondo*: vendetta...l'ha scritto qualcuno ma si diceva tanto x dire chiaramente, ogni tanto bisogna anche "sdrammatizzare".
*terzo*: in questi 4 anni e mezzo non e' che con mio marito ho finto di essere la mogliettina felice ed innamorata. Abbiamo avuto vari problemi e c'e' stata una mia confessione: che ero innamorata di un altro uomo.

Sono tante le cose che magari non sapete e che da raccont ci vorrebbe una vita...

Comunque vi prego di aiutarmi e darmi coraggio perche' ogni tanto mi sento molto abbattuta.


----------



## ranatan (10 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> * primo*: sono 4 anni e mezzo e non continui. Ci siamo mollati varie volte in questi anni e x lunghi periodi. Ed ora non ditemi che anche questa volta sara' cosi'. Perche' e' diversa questa volta? Perche' sono cambiata e non ho + forze. E perche' appunto ho ricominciato a riapprezzare mio marito e a voler VERAMENTE riprovare a risolvere le cose tra noi.
> *secondo*: vendetta...l'ha scritto qualcuno ma si diceva tanto x dire chiaramente, ogni tanto bisogna anche "sdrammatizzare".
> *terzo*: in questi 4 anni e mezzo non e' che con mio marito ho finto di essere la mogliettina felice ed innamorata. Abbiamo avuto vari problemi e c'e' stata una mia confessione: che ero innamorata di un altro uomo.
> 
> ...


Elisa, pensa solo a recuperare con tuo marito. Pensa ai vostri figli, pensa che ne vale assolutamente la pena!
Dici che tuo marito è una bella persona, ragione di più per tentare il tentabile.
Quando sei giù, prova a immaginarti che futuro ti avrebbe atteso se avessi cominciato una nuova vita con il tuo amante...giorni neri fatti di angoscia per il male che avresti causato alla tua famiglia, avvocati, giudici, tribunale, sentenze, figli sballottati di qui e di là...mamma mia...ma non ti gira la testa al solo pensiero?


----------



## Abigail (10 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> * primo*: sono 4 anni e mezzo e non continui. Ci siamo mollati varie volte in questi anni e x lunghi periodi. Ed ora non ditemi che anche questa volta sara' cosi'. Perche' e' diversa questa volta? Perche' sono cambiata e non ho + forze. E perche' appunto ho ricominciato a riapprezzare mio marito e a voler VERAMENTE riprovare a risolvere le cose tra noi.
> *secondo*: vendetta...l'ha scritto qualcuno ma si diceva tanto x dire chiaramente, ogni tanto bisogna anche "sdrammatizzare".
> *terzo*: in questi 4 anni e mezzo non e' che con mio marito ho finto di essere la mogliettina felice ed innamorata. Abbiamo avuto vari problemi e c'e' stata una mia confessione: che ero innamorata di un altro uomo.
> 
> ...


hai scritto che con tuo marito ora va bene. Cerca di organizzre un week end gradevole e piacevole con lui e la tua famiglia.
Distraiti più che puoi, occupa la mente e il corpo in attività utili.
Pian pianino le cose inizieranno a girare di nuovo bene


----------



## ranatan (10 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> hai scritto che con tuo marito ora va bene. Cerca di organizzre un week end gradevole e piacevole con lui e la tua famiglia.
> Distraiti più che puoi, occupa la mente e il corpo in attività utili.
> Pian pianino le cose inizieranno a girare di nuovo bene


Si, capiterà.
Però deve mettersi il cuore in pace ed essere consapevole che ci vorrà molto tempo perchè ciò accada. Ci saranno momenti buoni e momenti bui, in fondo lei e suo marito si sono allontanati molto in questi anni. E' anche possibile che da soli non ce la facciano...e allora, c'è sempre la possibilità di rivolgersi a qualche terapeuta di coppia.
L'importante è crederci e mettercela tutta. Se c'è ancora qualcosa di buono fra loro, con il tempo risalterà fuori.


----------



## Elisa (10 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> hai scritto che con tuo marito ora va bene. Cerca di organizzre un week end gradevole e piacevole con lui e la tua famiglia.
> Distraiti più che puoi, occupa la mente e il corpo in attività utili.
> Pian pianino le cose inizieranno a girare di nuovo bene


 
Grazie a tutti. Ho pure due lacrimucce. E'che sto' male xche' mi sono sentita "usata" mentre io avevo quasi distrutto la mia vita x quello. Lo so' che non ci devo + pensare. E devo solo pensare ad essere felice con mio marito ed i miei bimbi.
Ma davvero...al mio posto, come vi sentireste donne?? io una merda. per come sono stata trattata e per quello che ho fatto ai miei cari x lui


----------



## Abigail (10 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti. Ho pure due lacrimucce. E'che sto' male xche' mi sono sentita "usata" mentre io avevo quasi distrutto la mia vita x quello. Lo so' che non ci devo + pensare. E devo solo pensare ad essere felice con mio marito ed i miei bimbi.
> Ma davvero...al mio posto, come vi sentireste donne?? io una merda. per come sono stata trattata e per quello che ho fatto ai miei cari x lui


 delle belle tramvate dalla vita ce le siamo prese tutte, si sopravvive.
In fondo questa storia ti è servita come tutte le batoste che arrivano. Fanno male ma servono


----------



## ranatan (10 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti. Ho pure due lacrimucce. E'che sto' male xche' mi sono sentita "usata" mentre io avevo quasi distrutto la mia vita x quello. Lo so' che non ci devo + pensare. E devo solo pensare ad essere felice con mio marito ed i miei bimbi.
> Ma davvero...al mio posto, come vi sentireste donne?? io una merda. per come sono stata trattata e per quello che ho fatto ai miei cari x lui


Eh, io mi sentirei molto stupida! Scusa se sono brusca ma hai fatto una cosa molto grave. Cinque anni di relazione non è un'avventura...ma un vero e proprio "altro" matrimonio. E' come se avessi avuto due mariti (mamma mia...ma uno non ti bastava e avanzava?).


----------



## Papero (10 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti. Ho pure due lacrimucce. E'che sto' male xche' mi sono sentita "usata" mentre io avevo quasi distrutto la mia vita x quello. Lo so' che non ci devo + pensare. E devo solo pensare ad essere felice con mio marito ed i miei bimbi.
> Ma davvero...al mio posto, come vi sentireste donne?? io una merda. per come sono stata trattata e per quello che ho fatto ai miei cari x lui


Io non sono mai brusco. Con te lo sono stato più di una volta perchè quando ti leggo mi dai la sensazione che appena il senzapalle ti cerca tu ci caschi di nuovo. *Ma so che questa volta non è così! Questa volta ce la farai e userai tutte le tue energie per recuperare il rapporto con tuo marito.*
Te lo dice uno che per due anni è mezzo è stato out completamente ma dopo aver toccato il fondo si è ripreso alla grande. Anzi, ti dirò di più, adesso con mia moglie va molto meglio di quando pensavo andasse bene!


----------



## Elisa (10 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Io non sono mai brusco. Con te lo sono stato più di una volta perchè quando ti leggo mi dai la sensazione che appena il senzapalle ti cerca tu ci caschi di nuovo. *Ma so che questa volta non è così! Questa volta ce la farai e userai tutte le tue energie per recuperare il rapporto con tuo marito.*
> Te lo dice uno che per due anni è mezzo è stato out completamente ma dopo aver toccato il fondo si è ripreso alla grande. Anzi, ti dirò di più, adesso con mia moglie va molto meglio di quando pensavo andasse bene!


 
Grazie Papero...certo questo non vuol dire che io stia bene. Anzi,dentro mi sento a pezzi. Ma quando passera' questa sensazione di M???


----------



## Papero (10 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Grazie Papero...certo questo non vuol dire che io stia bene. Anzi,dentro mi sento a pezzi. Ma quando passera' questa sensazione di M???


Ci vuole tempo. Prima cosa devi dimenticarti completamente (o quasi) dell'altro.


----------



## alfeo (10 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Grazie Papero...certo questo non vuol dire che io stia bene. Anzi,dentro mi sento a pezzi. Ma quando passera' questa sensazione di M???


6 mesi è il tempo standard.

P.S. Sono bravo in matematica, infatti Papero è nato a febbraio 1964.


----------



## Elisa (10 Settembre 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> 6 mesi è il tempo standard.
> 
> P.S. Sono bravo in matematica, infatti Papero è nato a febbraio 1964.


 
ho fatto una cazzata. Ho guardato ancora. Non so' se ci fa o ci e'. Morale: si era iscritto a facebook e ha mandato un messaggio ad una che ha avuto prima di me (che + furbamente l'ha "liquidato" subito in quanto era separata e voleva di "piu'"che una storiella del genere, da quel che mi aveva detto lui almeno).
Che l'abbia fatto x farmelo vedere o xche' vuole risentire questa ora non importa. La cosa importante e' che questo ha il cervello che non gli funziona. In mezzo alle gambe probabilmente.
E io sto' male. Perche' ancora di + e' la riprova di aver buttato tanti anni via per una persona schifosa.

Non devo + andare a guardare. Lo so'.


----------



## Amoremio (10 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ho fatto una cazzata. Ho guardato ancora. Non so' se ci fa o ci e'. Morale: si era iscritto a facebook e ha mandato un messaggio ad una che ha avuto prima di me (che + furbamente l'ha "liquidato" subito in quanto era separata e voleva di "piu'"che una storiella del genere, da quel che mi aveva detto lui almeno).
> Che l'abbia fatto x farmelo vedere o xche' vuole risentire questa ora non importa. La cosa importante e' che questo ha il cervello che non gli funziona. In mezzo alle gambe probabilmente.
> E io sto' male. Perche' ancora di + e' la riprova di aver buttato tanti anni via per una persona schifosa.
> 
> Non devo + andare a guardare. Lo so'.


guardati dentro invece

qual'è il vero motivo che ti ha spinto a guardare di nuovo?


----------



## Grande82 (10 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ho fatto una cazzata. Ho guardato ancora. Non so' se ci fa o ci e'. Morale: si era iscritto a facebook e ha mandato un messaggio ad una che ha avuto prima di me (che + furbamente l'ha "liquidato" subito in quanto era separata e voleva di "piu'"che una storiella del genere, da quel che mi aveva detto lui almeno).
> Che l'abbia fatto x farmelo vedere o xche' vuole risentire questa ora non importa. La cosa importante e' che questo ha il cervello che non gli funziona. In mezzo alle gambe probabilmente.
> E io sto' male. Perche' ancora di + e' la riprova di aver buttato tanti anni via per una persona schifosa.
> 
> Non devo + andare a guardare. Lo so'.


 se lo cancelli dal tuo FB come la vedi?
o se ti cancelli tu da FB?
starci male è nornale, checchè se ne dica. 
L'anima ce l'hai messa. E fosse anche solo delusione, la tua, verso te stessa, sarebbe ragionevole starci male. 
Ma non è giusto essere succube di queste sensazioni.
Inizia col dare un taglio serio a molte cose. Cancella l'indirizzo mail comune e anche il tuo personale e fattene uno nuovo. Cancellati da FB o cambia le impostaizoni di privacy. Inizia a domandarti cosa cercavi in lui, perchè avevi voglia di questo 'nuovo inizio' con lui. E fatti forza, è un percorso lungo, che prevede molte ricadute come quella di oggi.


----------



## Elisa (10 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> guardati dentro invece
> 
> qual'è il vero motivo che ti ha spinto a guardare di nuovo?


solo avere la conferma di quello che gia' sapevo. Che e' un puttaniere. Puo' aiutarmi in un certo qual modo ad aprire gli occhi una volta x tutte.
Con me ha chiuso. Comunque vada poi la mia vita col marito e in famiglia...


----------



## Elisa (10 Settembre 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> se lo cancelli dal tuo FB come la vedi?
> o se ti cancelli tu da FB?
> starci male è nornale, checchè se ne dica.
> L'anima ce l'hai messa. E fosse anche solo delusione, la tua, verso te stessa, sarebbe ragionevole starci male.
> ...


 
Si e' un percorso molto doloroso. Anche vedere che sono solo stata "una delle tante" mentre mi ha illusa fossi "l'amore della vita".
Sono sicura della mia scelta di chiudere ed ora ancora di +.


----------



## Amoremio (10 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> solo avere la conferma di quello che gia' sapevo. Che e' un puttaniere. *Puo' aiutarmi in un certo qual modo ad aprire gli occhi una volta x tutte.*
> Con me ha chiuso. Comunque vada poi la mia vita col marito e in famiglia...


ne hai ancora bisogno?


----------



## alfeo (10 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Si e' un percorso molto doloroso. Anche vedere che sono solo stata "una delle tante" mentre mi ha illusa fossi "l'amore della vita".
> Sono sicura della mia scelta di chiudere ed ora ancora di +.


Bhe' questa storia dell'account comune è molto molto pericolosa.
Molto strano che lui l'abbia usato come riferimento al suo account FB e per cercare di riagganciare una sua vecchia fiamma (patetico).
L'unica cosa che ti posso consigliare è far diventare un TABU' vero e proprio questo account... devi evitarlo a tutti i costi.... è un subdolo e sottile strumento di tortura.
Te lo posso dire per esperienza personale quando avrai deciso di non andarci più e le tue dita si bloccheranno all'inzio della password non riuscendo più a muoversi sarai libera ancora un po'... non aver paura di aver paura, ti libererai un centimetro alla volta... talvolta cadrai già di qualche metro (interiormente, non con interazioni con lui, altrimenti ritocchi il fondo) ma devi sempre ricominciare a salire un pochino alla volta...
Forza che ce la fai.


----------



## alfeo (10 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> solo avere la conferma di quello che gia' sapevo. Che e' un puttaniere. Puo' aiutarmi in un certo qual modo ad aprire gli occhi una volta x tutte.
> Con me ha chiuso. Comunque vada poi la mia vita col marito e in famiglia...


Non è da escludere che lui l'abbia fatto per suscitare in te una reazione... prima ci ha provato con una mossa "dolce" adesso fa il "duro" cosicché tu gli vada a rinfacciare la sua promiscuità  e lui ti possa dire soavemente "ma tu neanche mi rispondevi più.... evidentemente non mi amavi poi tanto" ribaltando il campo e mettendo te in un angolo, perché avresti dimostrato la tua debolezza (che c'è, non negarla).
Si sta dibattendo con mezzi e mezzucci davvero patetici per l'età che ha (certo non è un ragazzino), fatti un favore, dimentica peter pan.


----------



## Elisa (10 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ne hai ancora bisogno?


si appunto. hai ragione


----------



## Elisa (10 Settembre 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Non è da escludere che lui l'abbia fatto per suscitare in te una reazione... prima ci ha provato con una mossa "dolce" adesso fa il "duro" cosicché tu gli vada a rinfacciare la sua promiscuità e lui ti possa dire soavemente "ma tu neanche mi rispondevi più.... evidentemente non mi amavi poi tanto" ribaltando il campo e mettendo te in un angolo, perché avresti dimostrato la tua debolezza (che c'è, non negarla).
> Si sta dibattendo con mezzi e mezzucci davvero patetici per l'età che ha (certo non è un ragazzino), fatti un favore, dimentica peter pan.


Puo' essere che l'abbia usato x suscitare in me una reazione, infatti in passato era gia' successo. E come avete scritto (piu' di uno di voi) io ci sono ricascata in pieno diventando ancora + "sottomessa" al suo "volere".
Quest'uomo ha 46 anni ragazzi...e' davvero un furbo.
Ma io questa volta, ripeto, so' quello che voglio. E soprattutto quello CHE NON VOGLIO PIU'.

Grazie a tutti. Ho davvero bisogno di sentirvi "vicini".


----------



## Daniele (10 Settembre 2010)

Elisa io ho pensato e ripensato alla tua vicenda e sono giunto ad una iddea diversa dalla norma e per un buon motivo e pericolosa in un certo senso per te...ma che se andasse bene ti creerebbe una vita buona davvero.
Allora premetto che io sono che il tradimento o viene subito confessato oppure deve rimanere un segreto, ma tu hai avuto una relazione extra per 5 anni, come ti hanno detto come un secondo matrimonio e ti chiedi tutt'ora come hai fatto...come se si trattasse di un marito che ti ha delusa.
Tu lo amavi? Si, lo amavi e per questo non amavi tuo marito, ma avete deciso di rimanere all'inizio almeno nel matrimonio  e nella menzogna.
Adesso credo che tu hai solo un modo per ricostruire, perchè 5 anni di relazione extra hanno creato sicure prove e persone che sicuramente sanno ma che non dicono nulla...per ora, tu per me devi confessare quello che hai fatto e saper chiedere perdono a tuo marito e sperare che lui mandi giù la vicenda e possiate ricostruire davvero dalle macerie, ora come ora per me rischi solo tra qualche anno che si venga a scoprire tutto comunque, troppe cose vissute.
Poi posso dire puttanate, ma come dico la tua non fu una storiellina o uno sbaglio, fu una scelta coerentemente tenuta avanti per anni.


----------



## Elisa (10 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Elisa io ho pensato e ripensato alla tua vicenda e sono giunto ad una iddea diversa dalla norma e per un buon motivo e pericolosa in un certo senso per te...ma che se andasse bene ti creerebbe una vita buona davvero.
> Allora premetto che io sono che il tradimento o viene subito confessato oppure deve rimanere un segreto, ma tu hai avuto una relazione extra per 5 anni, come ti hanno detto come un secondo matrimonio e ti chiedi tutt'ora come hai fatto...come se si trattasse di un marito che ti ha delusa.
> Tu lo amavi? Si, lo amavi e per questo non amavi tuo marito, ma avete deciso di rimanere all'inizio almeno nel matrimonio e nella menzogna.
> Adesso credo che tu hai solo un modo per ricostruire, perchè 5 anni di relazione extra hanno creato sicure prove e persone che sicuramente sanno ma che non dicono nulla...per ora, tu per me devi confessare quello che hai fatto e saper chiedere perdono a tuo marito e sperare che lui mandi giù la vicenda e possiate ricostruire davvero dalle macerie, ora come ora per me rischi solo tra qualche anno che si venga a scoprire tutto comunque, troppe cose vissute.
> Poi posso dire puttanate, ma come dico la tua non fu una storiellina o uno sbaglio, fu una scelta coerentemente tenuta avanti per anni.


Sei sicuro Daniele di quel che dici? Mio marito sa' che mi ero innamorata di questa persona e che da allora e' tutto cambiato. 
A volte ne abbiamo anche parlato (quando ho cercato altre volte di "recuperare" ma non ero "convinta" come ora pero').
Non so'... vale la pena davvero? QUando ho cercato di dirgli qualcosa in + ultimamente, ho visto che reagiva come se "non volesse sapere"...forse xche' ha capito che questa volta e' diverso, che "sto' tornando da lui" davvero...


----------



## Verena67 (10 Settembre 2010)

Io penso come Daniele che una cosa di questa portata vada affrontata con una certa sincerità, per essere superata.


----------



## Amoremio (10 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Sei sicuro Daniele di quel che dici? Mio marito sa' che mi ero innamorata di questa persona e che da allora e' tutto cambiato.
> A volte ne abbiamo anche parlato (quando ho cercato altre volte di "recuperare" ma non ero "convinta" come ora pero').
> Non so'... vale la pena davvero? QUando ho cercato di dirgli qualcosa in + ultimamente, ho visto che reagiva come se "non volesse sapere"...forse xche' ha capito che questa volta e' diverso, che "sto' tornando da lui" davvero...


io penso che tu ti stia mettendo sulla strada giusta

scegli il "passo" che ti senti e quello più congeniale a chi ti cammina a fianco :up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Elisa, pensa solo a recuperare con tuo marito. Pensa ai vostri figli, pensa che ne vale assolutamente la pena!
> Dici che tuo marito è una bella persona, ragione di più per tentare il tentabile.
> Quando sei giù, prova a immaginarti che futuro ti avrebbe atteso se avessi cominciato una nuova vita con il tuo amante...giorni neri fatti di angoscia per il male che avresti causato alla tua famiglia, avvocati, giudici, tribunale, sentenze, figli sballottati di qui e di là...mamma mia...ma non ti gira la testa al solo pensiero?


Tu vedi in modo realistico cose che quando lei vagheggiava un altro futuro non considerava neppure.
Sta cominciando a vederle, poi quando le avrà chiare tirerà un sospiro di sollievo per il pericolo scampato.


----------



## Daniele (10 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Sei sicuro Daniele di quel che dici? Mio marito sa' che mi ero innamorata di questa persona e che da allora e' tutto cambiato.
> A volte ne abbiamo anche parlato (quando ho cercato altre volte di "recuperare" ma non ero "convinta" come ora pero').
> Non so'... vale la pena davvero? QUando ho cercato di dirgli qualcosa in + ultimamente, ho visto che reagiva come se "non volesse sapere"...forse xche' ha capito che questa volta e' diverso, che "sto' tornando da lui" davvero...


Sei stata disonesta comunque nel dire che ti eri solo innamorata, perchè una mezza verità corrisponde sempre e comunque ad una bugia. Digli chiaro e tondo che tu per 5 anni sei stata "bigama" che hai condiviso con lui l'intimità e non ti sei solo innamorata, per me questa scelta dolorosissima sarebbe quella ce però non ti farebbe pensare a quanto sei stata fessacchiotta (scusa il termine) a credere all'altro, ma ti farebbe pensare a recuperare vedendo davvero tuo marito con un bisogno di te infinito rispetto al "mi sono innamorata di un altro". Lui non vuole sapere, ma secondo me ha giàintuito che tu non solo parlavi d'amore con quell'altro. Continuo a dirti che 5 anni di "amore" e storie vissute insieme come hai sempre detto sono troppi per rimanere muti, tuo marito ha anche un poco il diritto di conoscere quella che dovrebbe essere sua moglie, no?


----------



## Kid (10 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sei stata disonesta comunque nel dire che ti eri solo innamorata, perchè una mezza verità corrisponde sempre e comunque ad una bugia. Digli chiaro e tondo che tu per 5 anni sei stata "bigama" che hai condiviso con lui l'intimità e non ti sei solo innamorata, per me questa scelta dolorosissima sarebbe quella ce però non ti farebbe pensare a quanto sei stata fessacchiotta (scusa il termine) a credere all'altro, ma ti farebbe pensare a recuperare vedendo davvero tuo marito con un bisogno di te infinito rispetto al "mi sono innamorata di un altro". Lui non vuole sapere, ma secondo me ha giàintuito che tu non solo parlavi d'amore con quell'altro. Continuo a dirti che 5 anni di "amore" e storie vissute insieme come hai sempre detto sono troppi per rimanere muti, tuo marito ha anche un poco il diritto di conoscere quella che dovrebbe essere sua moglie, no?



Quoto col sangue. Spetta a te ora Elisa...


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sei stata disonesta comunque nel dire che ti eri solo innamorata, perchè una mezza verità corrisponde sempre e comunque ad una bugia. Digli chiaro e tondo che tu per 5 anni sei stata "bigama" che hai condiviso con lui l'intimità e non ti sei solo innamorata, per me questa scelta dolorosissima sarebbe quella ce però non ti farebbe pensare a quanto sei stata fessacchiotta (scusa il termine) a credere all'altro, ma ti farebbe pensare a recuperare vedendo davvero tuo marito con un bisogno di te infinito rispetto al "mi sono innamorata di un altro". Lui non vuole sapere, ma secondo me ha giàintuito che tu non solo parlavi d'amore con quell'altro.



Chi viene tradito, lo sai Daniele, ha bisogno del sostegno dell'altro.
Ha bisogno di capire, di tempo, di poter sfogare il suo dolore -con parole - ha bisogno di vedere che l'altro è disposto a tutto per riconquistare.
Ha bisogno di vedere che l'altro ama.

In questo momento, Elisa è quella che paradossalmente ha bisogno di sostegno per recuperare il matrimonio.
Se decide di dirlo, e lo dice adesso, non credo che se ne tireranno fuori.

Se pensa che il suo matrimonio vale la pena di essere salvato, meglio che se lo tenga per se, e che possa vedere giorno dopo giorno come cambiando atteggiamento verso suo marito le cose comincino a migliorare.
E poi, sarà quel che sarà (nel senso che nell'ipotesi che il marito lo scopra fra anni, lei magari sarà nella consizione di poterne pagare il prezzo investendo tutte le sue energie).


----------



## Grande82 (10 Settembre 2010)

ma perchè dovrebbe dirgli tutto ora che sta rientrando con il cuore e con la testa in casa? 
io non sono d'accordo. 
Lui che ptorebbe fare di più che darle amore e starle vicino? nulla. Ma soffrirebbe come un cane. E lei che ne ricaverebbe a parte la coscienza sgravata? idem con patatine.


----------



## Abigail (10 Settembre 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma perchè dovrebbe dirgli tutto ora che sta rientrando con il cuore e con la testa in casa?
> io non sono d'accordo.
> Lui che ptorebbe fare di più che darle amore e starle vicino? nulla. Ma soffrirebbe come un cane. E lei che ne ricaverebbe a parte la coscienza sgravata? idem con patatine.


sono totalmente d'accordo. Non avrebbe nessun senso


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Chi viene tradito, lo sai Daniele, ha bisogno del sostegno dell'altro.
> Ha bisogno di capire, di tempo, di poter sfogare il suo dolore -con parole - ha bisogno di vedere che l'altro è disposto a tutto per riconquistare.
> Ha bisogno di vedere che l'altro ama.
> 
> ...


 Ho detto, ridetto e ridico che io avrei voluto saperlo il prima possibile.
Ma sapere sgnifica che il tradito o sceglie di separarsi o decide di ricostruire con una ferita aperta che rende tutto più difficile.
Non so cosa dovrebbe fare Elisa.
E chiaro che se non dice nulla decide per due, ma l'ha fatto anche tradendo. Si è fatta carico del tradimento e si sarebbe fatta carico della separazione e deve invece dividere il carico della ricostruzione?
Non so.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Chi viene tradito, lo sai Daniele, ha bisogno del sostegno dell'altro.
> Ha bisogno di capire, di tempo, di poter sfogare il suo dolore -con parole - ha bisogno di vedere che l'altro è disposto a tutto per riconquistare.
> Ha bisogno di vedere che l'altro ama.
> 
> ...





Grande82 ha detto:


> ma perchè dovrebbe dirgli tutto ora che sta rientrando con il cuore e con la testa in casa?
> io non sono d'accordo.
> *Lui che potrebbe fare di più che darle amore e starle vicino? nulla. Ma soffrirebbe come un cane. E lei che ne ricaverebbe a parte la coscienza sgravata?* idem con patatine.





Abigail ha detto:


> sono totalmente d'accordo. Non avrebbe nessun senso


Quoto


----------



## Papero (10 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io penso come Daniele che una cosa di questa portata vada affrontata con una certa sincerità, per essere superata.


Quoto, 5 anni sono troppi ed Elisa non riesce a toglierselo dalla testa. Lo dimostra il fatto che dopo aver più volte scritto che "lui" è uno stronzo, che l'ha presa in giro e chi più ne ha e più ne metta, dopo averci chiesto più volte aiuto lei viene in forum e scrive che ha aperto la loro casella di posta comune... ma dai Elisa, non ci prendere in giro.

Regola numero 1:

devi EVAPORIZZARE tutto quello che ti lega a lui, compreso quella cazzo di mail che avete in comune


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Quoto, 5 anni sono troppi ed Elisa non riesce a toglierselo dalla testa. Lo dimostra il fatto che dopo aver più volte scritto che "lui" è uno stronzo, che l'ha presa in giro e chi più ne ha e più ne metta, dopo averci chiesto più volte aiuto lei viene in forum e scrive che ha aperto la loro casella di posta comune... ma dai Elisa, non ci prendere in giro.
> 
> Regola numero 1:
> 
> *devi EVAPORIZZARE tutto quello che ti lega a lui, compreso quella cazzo di mail che avete in comune*



Su questo quoto totalmente. Chiudi l'account. Se è in comune, ne hai la possibilità. Fallo. :up:


----------



## Daniele (10 Settembre 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma perchè dovrebbe dirgli tutto ora che sta rientrando con il cuore e con la testa in casa?
> io non sono d'accordo.
> Lui che ptorebbe fare di più che darle amore e starle vicino? nulla. Ma soffrirebbe come un cane. E lei che ne ricaverebbe a parte la coscienza sgravata? idem con patatine.


Prima di tutto, di sicuro qualcuno sa qualcosa di questa storia extra, troppi anni è andata avanti, meglio non distruggere un rapporto tra 10  anni se si viene a scoprire la verità. Poi lei ha bisogno di una mano adesso perchè la sua testa è impegnata in questo, ma se vedesse il suo marito guardarla come un tradito può guardare una traditrice allora sono certo che Mr scopatore per 5 anni passerebbe in ultima posizione come problema e tutto diverebbe diverso. Poi continuo a pensare che 5 anni di rappporto doppio sono eccessivi, bisogna anche saper sgravare il marito da colpe non sue (vedendo che il rapporto andava male di sicuro avrà pensato di avere più colpa di quella che in effetti aveva) e metterlo in condizione di avere un futuro sincero e bello da coniugi, cosa che non sarebbe male se lei stesse zitta su una relazione così lunga e con questi trascorsi.
Non è una scappatella o una storia da 3 mesi. Ovvio che è una scelta che potrebbe premiare se lei si impegnasse davvero o che potrebbe punirla lasciandola sola e senza nulla, ma io sono per l'idea che vale sempre la pena di rischiare se tutti ci possono dopo guadagnare.
Ovvio che per una scappatella avrei detto di stare zitta e tenersi dentro il senso di colpa che comunque in Elisa non vedo così forte ora come ora.


----------



## Elisa (10 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Chi viene tradito, lo sai Daniele, ha bisogno del sostegno dell'altro.
> Ha bisogno di capire, di tempo, di poter sfogare il suo dolore -con parole - ha bisogno di vedere che l'altro è disposto a tutto per riconquistare.
> Ha bisogno di vedere che l'altro ama.
> 
> ...


 
In questo momento, mi spiace, ma la vedo come lei. Magari quando saremo + sereni, gliene parlero'. Gli diro' cosa e' veramente successo. Se lui lo vorra' sentire. Perche' ripeto...ci ho provato + volte, ma lui ha chiuso subito il discorso facendomi CHIARAMENTE CAPIRE che preferiva non sapere.

P.S. Per papero e x tutti: e' durata 4 anni e mezzo (non so' xche' e' venuto fuori 5 alla fine) e non continui. Sono successe tantissime cose in questi anni. E' vero, non chiudevamo mai veramente come sta' succedendo ora, perche' non avevamo ancora fatto toccare il "fondo"...


----------



## Papero (10 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> In questo momento, mi spiace, ma la vedo come lei. Magari quando saremo + sereni, gliene parlero'. Gli diro' cosa e' veramente successo. Se lui lo vorra' sentire. Perche' ripeto...ci ho provato + volte, ma lui ha chiuso subito il discorso facendomi CHIARAMENTE CAPIRE che preferiva non sapere.
> 
> *P.S. Per papero e x tutti: e' durata 4 anni e mezzo (non so' xche' e' venuto fuori 5 alla fine) e non continui. Sono successe tantissime cose in questi anni. E' vero, non chiudevamo mai veramente come sta' succedendo ora, perche' non avevamo ancora fatto toccare il "fondo"*...


Elisa 4 anni e 1/2 o 5 non è che poi cambi tantissimo eeh. Come ti ho già detto ti auguro che non ci cascherai mai più tra le sue braccia perchè spero di non rileggere tra qualche mese le stesse cose. M'incazzerei di brutto, andrei a cercare il marito di Giuma e gli spaccherei la faccia


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> In questo momento, mi spiace, ma la vedo come lei. Magari quando saremo + sereni, gliene parlero'. Gli diro' cosa e' veramente successo. Se lui lo vorra' sentire. Perche' ripeto...ci ho provato + volte, ma lui ha chiuso subito il discorso facendomi CHIARAMENTE CAPIRE che preferiva non sapere.
> 
> P.S. Per papero e x tutti: e' durata 4 anni e mezzo (non so' xche' e' venuto fuori 5 alla fine) e non continui. Sono successe tantissime cose in questi anni. E' vero, non chiudevamo mai veramente come sta' succedendo ora, perche' non avevamo ancora fatto toccare il "fondo"...


 Quando ho scoperto mio marito non mi è passato per la testa di informare il marito di lei non solo per evitare qualsiasi cosa che sapese di vendetta, ma perché gli auguravo di non passare quello che stavo passando io.
Infatti anche sua moglie non si è sognata di contattare il tuo.

*Perché Elisa dovrebbe causare un dolore inutile che non vuole causare un'estranea?*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Elisa 4 anni e 1/2 o 5 non è che poi cambi tantissimo eeh. Come ti ho già detto ti auguro che non ci cascherai mai più tra le sue braccia perchè spero di non rileggere tra qualche mese le stesse cose. M'incazzerei di brutto, andrei a cercare il marito di Giuma e gli spaccherei la faccia


 Non c'entra ..ma ti accompagnerei perché tanto sarebbe ben fatto... :mrgreen:


----------



## Papero (10 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quando ho scoperto mio marito non mi è passato per la testa di informare il marito di lei non solo per evitare qualsiasi cosa che sapese di vendetta, ma perché gli auguravo di non passare quello che stavo passando io.
> Infatti anche sua moglie non si è sognata di contattare il tuo.
> 
> *Perché Elisa dovrebbe causare un dolore inutile che non vuole causare un'estranea?*


Io per "vendetta" telefonai la marito di lei dopo qualche mese di assilli. Ma lo feci perchè lei lasciandomi mi sputtanò su tutti i fronti, senza ritegno. 

Fu una telefonata strana, quando mi accorsi che suo marito non sapeva nulla, o meglio, sapeva solo di me, ci rinunciai perchè mi fece una pena incredibile...


----------



## Elisa (10 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quando ho scoperto mio marito non mi è passato per la testa di informare il marito di lei non solo per evitare qualsiasi cosa che sapese di vendetta, ma perché gli auguravo di non passare quello che stavo passando io.
> Infatti anche sua moglie non si è sognata di contattare il tuo.
> 
> *Perché Elisa dovrebbe causare un dolore inutile che non vuole causare un'estranea?*


Ad Aprile quando la moglie gli aveva visto un sms x me, voleva avere un "confronto a 4". Ma lui ha fatto di tutto x farle capire "che non era come pensava" e di non far "cazzate. Morale: lei l'ha "perdonato" ed e' finita li'. (avevo anche raccontato qui la storia, ero stata malissimo xche' lo stronzo in questione per l'ennesima volta, anziche' affrontare la cosa, la messa di nuovo "a tacere"...)


----------



## Abigail (10 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Io per "vendetta" telefonai la marito di lei dopo qualche mese di assilli. Ma lo feci perchè lei lasciandomi mi sputtanò su tutti i fronti, senza ritegno.
> 
> Fu una telefonata strana, quando mi accorsi che suo marito non sapeva nulla, o meglio, sapeva solo di me, ci rinunciai perchè mi fece una pena incredibile...


hai fatto bene, che senso aveva??:condom::condom:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ad Aprile quando la moglie gli aveva visto un sms x me, voleva avere un "confronto a 4". Ma lui ha fatto di tutto x farle capire "che non era come pensava" e di non far "cazzate. Morale: lei l'ha "perdonato" ed e' finita li'. (avevo anche raccontato qui la storia, ero stata malissimo xche' lo stronzo in questione per l'ennesima volta, anziche' affrontare la cosa, la messa di nuovo "a tacere"...)


 La moglie VUOLE credergli.
Tuo marito VUOLE darti fiducia. 
Si può mettere in conto una sbandata in un matrimonio e c'è chi vuole sapere tutto e lo supera e chi non vuole sapere per superarlo.


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Io per "vendetta" telefonai la marito di lei dopo qualche mese di assilli. Ma lo feci perchè lei lasciandomi mi sputtanò su tutti i fronti, senza ritegno.
> 
> *Fu una telefonata strana, quando mi accorsi che suo marito non sapeva nulla, o meglio, sapeva solo di me, ci rinunciai perchè mi fece una pena incredibile*...


ma così lui ha capito? 
io non ho mai capito questa cosa di vendicarsi contattando il tradito.
che senso ha?


----------



## Elisa (10 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La moglie VUOLE credergli.
> Tuo marito VUOLE darti fiducia.
> Si può mettere in conto una sbandata in un matrimonio e c'è chi vuole sapere tutto e lo supera e chi non vuole sapere per superarlo.


beh...non era una "sbandata". Anche sua moglie sa' che il marito e' "cambiato" da quasi 5 anni, ovvero da quando ha conosciuto me.
Cosa c'e' di diverso tra me e quello? Che mio marito in questi anni mi ha visto soffrire, mi ha visto dimagrire, soffrire di insonnia e di crisi di pianto. E piu' volte abbiamo parlato che forse dovevamo prendere una decisione...ora sono "contenta" che lui abbia tenuto duro e mi abbia "aspettata".
La moglie di quello non ha visto lo stesso: lui era felice e sereno, aveva me e la comodita' della famiglia. Ha solo visto che era cambiato a livello "sessuale" (perche' la cercava meno e me lo aveva confidato inizialmente quando non aveva ancora capito fossi io la "causa") e xche' magari faceva + tardi al lavoro o andava a giocare a calcietto + spesso. Tutto qui.


----------



## Papero (10 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ma così lui ha capito?
> io non ho mai capito questa cosa di vendicarsi contattando il tradito.
> che senso ha?


La mia è una storia diversa alle altre. C'è di tutto... comunque lui non ha capito, gli chiesi soltanto se mi avrebbe voluto incontrare e all'accenno di altri uomini oltre a me che avevano avuto e avevano incontri ravvicinati con sua moglie lui è caduto dalle nuvole. E io mi sono fermato


----------



## Abigail (10 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> La mia è una storia diversa alle altre. C'è di tutto... comunque lui non ha capito, gli chiesi soltanto se mi avrebbe voluto incontrare e all'accenno di altri uomini oltre a me che avevano avuto e avevano incontri ravvicinati con sua moglie lui è caduto dalle nuvole. E io mi sono fermato


bhè, cazzarola, non è che non gli hai detto niente!!


----------



## Papero (10 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> bhè, cazzarola, non è che non gli hai detto niente!!


Se avessi avuto il coraggio di parlargli chiaro adesso non sarebbe di nuovo Becco. Volevo avvisarlo che sua moglie è una traditrice Seriale. Magari se la levava di culo e si rifaceva una vita...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> beh...non era una "sbandata". Anche sua moglie sa' che il marito e' "cambiato" da quasi 5 anni, ovvero da quando ha conosciuto me.
> Cosa c'e' di diverso tra me e quello? Che mio marito in questi anni mi ha visto soffrire, mi ha visto dimagrire, soffrire di insonnia e di crisi di pianto. E piu' volte abbiamo parlato che forse dovevamo prendere una decisione...ora sono "contenta" che lui abbia tenuto duro e mi abbia "aspettata".
> La moglie di quello non ha visto lo stesso: lui era felice e sereno, aveva me e la comodita' della famiglia. Ha solo visto che era cambiato a livello "sessuale" (perche' la cercava meno e me lo aveva confidato inizialmente quando non aveva ancora capito fossi io la "causa") e xche' magari faceva + tardi al lavoro o andava a giocare a calcietto + spesso. Tutto qui.


 Capirai se ti basi su quel che ti aveva detto 4 anni fa... sai quanti alti e bassi ...non avrà messo tutto in rapporto a te.
Ma anche tuo marito avrà pensato a tante cose.
Rientra ancora nella mentalità da amante mettere tutto in relazione a quello.


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Se avessi avuto il coraggio di parlargli chiaro adesso non sarebbe di nuovo Becco. Volevo avvisarlo che sua moglie è una traditrice Seriale. Magari se la levava di culo e si rifaceva una vita...


non so la tua storia, ma spiegare a un uomo che ha sposato una "allegra" non è mai utile....secondo me.


----------



## alfeo (10 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Se avessi avuto il coraggio di parlargli chiaro adesso non sarebbe di nuovo Becco. Volevo avvisarlo che sua moglie è una traditrice Seriale. Magari se la levava di culo e si rifaceva una vita...


Bhe, detta così sembra quasiche tu volessi fargli un favore...
Non penso sia andata così. Penso che volessi tu piuttosto fargliela pagare alla concubina.


----------



## Abigail (10 Settembre 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Bhe, detta così sembra quasiche tu volessi fargli un favore...
> Non penso sia andata così. Penso che volessi tu piuttosto fargliela pagare alla concubina.


pure a me-


----------



## alfeo (10 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> beh...non era una "sbandata". Anche sua moglie sa' che il marito e' "cambiato" da quasi 5 anni, ovvero da quando ha conosciuto me.
> Cosa c'e' di diverso tra me e quello? Che mio marito in questi anni mi ha visto soffrire, mi ha visto dimagrire, soffrire di insonnia e di crisi di pianto. E piu' volte abbiamo parlato che forse dovevamo prendere una decisione...ora sono "contenta" che lui abbia tenuto duro e mi abbia "aspettata".
> La moglie di quello non ha visto lo stesso: lui era felice e sereno, aveva me e la comodita' della famiglia. Ha solo visto che era cambiato a livello "sessuale" (perche' la cercava meno e me lo aveva confidato inizialmente quando non aveva ancora capito fossi io la "causa") e xche' magari faceva + tardi al lavoro o andava a giocare a calcietto + spesso. Tutto qui.


Scusami se te lo dico, ma il fatto che tu soffrissi non fa di te una persona migliore.
Il tradimento è inganno, se è sofferto forse è anche peggio perché neanche si gode dei vantaggi della tresca e si fa ricadere sulle vittime (i traditi) anche il fallout delle proprie azioni.
Levatelo dalla testa... odialo pure un po', ma non troppo, perché non ne vale la pena. Devi solo esercitarti a farlo scomparire. E' un esercizio, per qualche verso, gratificante.


----------



## Verena67 (10 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ha solo visto che era cambiato a livello "sessuale" *(perche' la cercava meno e me lo aveva confidato inizialmente quando non aveva ancora capito fossi io la "causa") *e xche' magari faceva + tardi al lavoro o andava a giocare a calcietto + spesso. Tutto qui.



No, fammi capire.
Per te era normale, agli "inizi" che lui andasse a letto regolarmente sia con te che con lei?!


----------



## Elisa (10 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> No, fammi capire.
> Per te era normale, agli "inizi" che lui andasse a letto regolarmente sia con te che con lei?!


 no assolutamente...infatti sapevo che non la cercava piu'


----------



## Elisa (10 Settembre 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Scusami se te lo dico, ma il fatto che tu soffrissi non fa di te una persona migliore.
> Il tradimento è inganno, se è sofferto forse è anche peggio perché neanche si gode dei vantaggi della tresca e si fa ricadere sulle vittime (i traditi) anche il fallout delle proprie azioni.
> Levatelo dalla testa... odialo pure un po', ma non troppo, perché non ne vale la pena. Devi solo esercitarti a farlo scomparire. E' un esercizio, per qualche verso, gratificante.


infatti non sono una persona migliore. Ma permettimi: mi sono innamorata della persona sbagliata. e avrei fatto di tutto x lui. Lui invece mi ha solo "usata" e continuera' a fare quello che faceva prima: il traditore. Magari prendendo in giro un'altra e parlando di amore e che un giorno "lascera' la moglie" x ottenere quello che vuole...


----------



## Abigail (10 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> infatti non sono una persona migliore. Ma permettimi: mi sono innamorata della persona sbagliata. e avrei fatto di tutto x lui. Lui invece mi ha solo "usata" e continuera' a fare quello che faceva prima: il traditore. Magari prendendo in giro un'altra e parlando di amore e che un giorno "lascera' la moglie" x ottenere quello che vuole...


con questa consapevolezza non ti dovrebbe essere difficile mandarlo definitivamente in culo


----------



## Elisa (10 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> con questa consapevolezza non ti dovrebbe essere difficile mandarlo definitivamente in culo


lo so'. Ma soffro lo stesso. Per quello che ho provato x questa persona. per quello che ho fatto. per quello che ho perso in questi anni. Per tutto. Concedetemelo!


----------



## Abigail (10 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> lo so'. Ma soffro lo stesso. Per quello che ho provato x questa persona. per quello che ho fatto. per quello che ho perso in questi anni. Per tutto. Concedetemelo!


te lo concedo tranquillamente basta che non sia un ostacolo a mandarlo in culo.


----------



## Papero (10 Settembre 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Bhe, detta così sembra quasiche tu volessi fargli un favore...
> Non penso sia andata così. Penso che volessi tu piuttosto fargliela pagare alla concubina.





Abigail ha detto:


> pure a me-


pure io lo penso. ma come ho detto ho desistito


----------



## Daniele (10 Settembre 2010)

Bha Elisa, tuo marito è un santo sinceramente e mi sa che nel futuro gli dovrai molto ma molto ma davvero molto. Se non vuoi dirglielo nessun problema, ma sappi che tu hai un debito nei suoi confronti che lui non sa, tenta di colmare questa voragine nel futuro...poi per sdrammatizzare un poco ogni tanto fa felice quel povero santo che mi sa abbia praticato l'astinenza per molto, ma davvero molto tempo, mentre qualche stronzetto aveva dose doppia (l'altro se la faceva con te e fidati, anche con la moglie in misura eguale se non superiore ).
Elisa, una battuta per sdramattizzare, ma tuo marito in questi ultimi 4 anni e mezzo è diventato ciecato???


----------



## Verena67 (11 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> no assolutamente...infatti sapevo che non la cercava piu'


ma allora quando ti ha detto queste cose, non ti ha ferita? Non ha fatto sorgere campanelli d'allarme?

Allora, se una cosa nasce come "ammore" e poi sei mesi dopo (o meno) ti senti dire "Sai che non la cerco piu' tanto come prima perché forse è merito tuo"? non scatta il campanello?!


----------



## Verena67 (11 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> infatti non sono una persona migliore. Ma permettimi: mi sono innamorata della persona sbagliata. e avrei fatto di tutto x lui. Lui invece mi ha solo "usata" e continuera' a fare quello che faceva prima: il traditore. Magari prendendo in giro un'altra e parlando di amore e che un giorno "lascera' la moglie" x ottenere quello che vuole...


tu stai continuando a "separare" le tue azioni da quelle di lui glorificando le tue.

Cara mia, nella vita contano i FATTI, non le parole.

Io posso urlare alla luna CHE AMO, ma se poi me ne sto a casina e inganno per anni, in cosa sono migliore del mio amante?!

Non lo sto dicendo da un punto di vista MORALE (non giudico), lo dico da un punto di vista costruttivo: perché Elisa non affronta...ELISA?

Lui è lui, le sue scelte le ha fatte. Ne vivrà le conseguenze.

Ma tu? Cosa c'è in Elisa, perché ha vissuto così a lungo nell'ambiguità?

Queste cose devi indagare, se vuoi guarire...


----------



## Verena67 (11 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> mentre qualche stronzetto aveva dose doppia (l'altro se la faceva con te e fidati, anche con la moglie in misura eguale se non superiore ).


Un mio collega "uomo di mondo" mi ha candidamente confessato che farlo con l'amante lo eccitava ancora di piu' verso la moglie...:sonar:


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (11 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi, sono andata a vedere nella posta che avevo "in comune con quello", dovevo farlo prima o poi.
> Ho trovato nelle bozze una mail di sabato scorso che non mi ha mai inviato (ad altro indirizzo mail) con scritto:
> "...per me sei come una droga ormai, mi manchi da impazzire!" A caratteri cubitali!
> Ora: tenendo conto che l'avra' messa li' xche' sapeva che prima o poi sarei andata a vedere....ma vi sembra che uno dopo tutto sto' tempo e con due famiglie che si stavano "x distruggere", per "riconquistarti" (cosa che ormai non avverra' piu' in quanto FERMA sulla mia decisione) possa dire una cosa del genere??
> ...


La droga è piacere effimero e porta alla morte.
Lo sanno pure i bambini.


----------



## Micia (11 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi, sono andata a vedere nella posta che avevo "in comune con quello", dovevo farlo prima o poi.
> Ho trovato nelle bozze una mail di sabato scorso che non mi ha mai inviato (ad altro indirizzo mail) con scritto:
> "...per me sei come una droga ormai, mi manchi da impazzire!" A caratteri cubitali!
> Ora: tenendo conto che l'avra' messa li' xche' sapeva che prima o poi sarei andata a vedere....*ma vi sembra che* uno dopo tutto sto' tempo e con due famiglie che si stavano "x distruggere", per "riconquistarti" (cosa che ormai non avverra' piu' in quanto FERMA sulla mia decisione) *possa dire una cosa del genere*??
> ...


Assolutamente si , certo che* è* quello che dice.

Per fortuna tua la ragionevolezza ti ha aiutata.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> tu stai continuando a "separare" le tue azioni da quelle di lui glorificando le tue.
> 
> Cara mia, nella vita contano i FATTI, non le parole.
> 
> ...


 Non ce la fa ancora.


----------



## Elisa (11 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> tu stai continuando a "separare" le tue azioni da quelle di lui glorificando le tue.
> 
> Cara mia, nella vita contano i FATTI, non le parole.
> 
> ...


*C'e' poco da indagare...l'ho fatto solo per un motivo: NON AVEVO SCELTA altrimenti lo avrei perso come sta' succedendo ora ed ero talmente "FATTA" DI LUI che ho accettato!*


----------



## Elisa (11 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Un mio collega "uomo di mondo" mi ha candidamente confessato che farlo con l'amante lo eccitava ancora di piu' verso la moglie...:sonar:


che schifo!! tutti uguali!


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (11 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> che schifo!! tutti uguali!


Tutti uguali quelli sposati, al limite.

Ed è anche normale, perchè sorprendersi ?


----------



## Elisa (11 Settembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Tutti uguali quelli sposati, al limite.
> 
> Ed è anche normale, perchè sorprendersi ?


si guarda, non mi sorprendo + di niente ormai...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> *C'e' poco da indagare...l'ho fatto solo per un motivo: NON AVEVO SCELTA altrimenti lo avrei perso come sta' succedendo ora ed ero talmente "FATTA" DI LUI che ho accettato!*[/QUOTE]
> Credo che tu non sia ancora pronta.
> Devi metabolizzare la delusione che ti ha dato lui prima di poter accettare di essere stata delusa da te stessa.
> Ma non offenderti, non arrabbiarti.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (11 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> si guarda, non mi sorprendo + di niente ormai...


No, guarda che non hai capito.

Tu non puoi sorprenderti se si sta parlando di uomini sposati infedeli. Cosa ti aspetti da un traditore ?


----------



## Elisa (11 Settembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> No, guarda che non hai capito.
> 
> Tu non puoi sorprenderti se si sta parlando di uomini sposati infedeli. Cosa ti aspetti da un traditore ?


anche io sono stata traditrice, eppure non mi sono comportata in questo modo. Pero' non mi sorprende sentire queste cose, visot che quelle che stanno venendo fuori riguardi il "traditore" di cui mi ero innamorata!


----------



## Elisa (11 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Elisa ha detto:
> 
> 
> > *C'e' poco da indagare...l'ho fatto solo per un motivo: NON AVEVO SCELTA altrimenti lo avrei perso come sta' succedendo ora ed ero talmente "FATTA" DI LUI che ho accettato!*[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Non mi offendo, ma solo io so' cosa ho provato veramente....e come sto' male ora e non solo xche' l'ho perso (anche xche' ho deciso io, avrei potuto continuare a tenermi tutto!!)....ma anche xche' *ho "visto finalmente" quello che tutto cio' ha causato alla mia vita.*
> 
> Si non sono ancora molto pronta ad affrontare certi discorsi...stamattina mi son pesata...ho gia' perso un kg! e tenendo conto che gia' son magretta! e la cosa bella e' che mangio...eppure dimagrisco...


L'hai causato tu!
Tu ti sei fatta avvolgere dala ragnatela perché l'hai voluto.
L'amore come lo hai visto svanire adesso avresti potuto contrastarlo alla nascita. 
Ma parlarne adesso è ferirti.
Ne parliamo tra qualche settimana. :up:


P.S. Sempre meglio dimagrire che ingrassare.


----------



## Papero (11 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> anche io sono stata traditrice, eppure non mi sono comportata in questo modo. Pero' non mi sorprende sentire queste cose, visot che quelle che stanno venendo fuori riguardi il "traditore" *di cui mi ero innamorata!*


l'innamoramento non dura 4 anni e mezzo, tu eri innamorata della trasgressione, dei vostri momenti intimi, dello sfuggire dalla realtà di tutti i giorni...



Elisa ha detto:


> Non mi offendo, ma solo io so' cosa ho provato veramente....*e come sto' male ora e non solo xche' l'ho perso *(anche xche' ho deciso io, avrei potuto continuare a tenermi tutto!!)....ma anche xche' ho "visto finalmente" quello che tutto cio' ha causato alla mia vita.
> 
> Si non sono ancora molto pronta ad affrontare certi discorsi...stamattina mi son pesata...ho gia' perso un kg! e tenendo conto che gia' son magretta! e la cosa bella e' che mangio...eppure dimagrisco...


Ma cosa hai perso? Guarda che ci hai guadagnato! Lui sarebbe rimasto in questa condizione di amante per sempre, e di sicuro scopava con sua moglie anche in maniera regolare... Te lo dice uno che "nei panni" del tuo amante c'è stato per 2 anni e mezzo. Però da quello che scrivi capto una certa rassegnazione, sono quasi sicuro che se lui ti cerca tu ci ricaschi... Se risuccede ti prego di non tornare per l'ennesima volta in forum a scrivere "questa volta lo lascio".


----------



## Daniele (11 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> *C'e' poco da indagare...l'ho fatto solo per un motivo: NON AVEVO SCELTA altrimenti lo avrei perso come sta' succedendo ora ed ero talmente "FATTA" DI LUI che ho accettato!*


Scusa se dissento, ma una scelta l'avevi ed era quella di chiedere la separazione da tuo marito ed uscirtene di casa per vivere da sola ed avere la tua relazione con l'uomo sposato, ma saresti stata tanto sola tra un momento e l'altro.
Scusa la durezza, ma questo era quello che DOVEVI fare nel caso!


----------



## Nocciola (11 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quando ho scoperto mio marito non mi è passato per la testa di informare il marito di lei non solo per evitare qualsiasi cosa che sapese di vendetta, ma perché gli auguravo di non passare quello che stavo passando io.
> Infatti anche sua moglie non si è sognata di contattare il tuo.
> 
> *Perché Elisa dovrebbe causare un dolore inutile che non vuole causare un'estranea?*


Quoto. non c'è motivo di creare altro dolore


----------



## Nocciola (11 Settembre 2010)

Elisa, tuo marito ha capito probabilmente e non vuole sapere. Quindi rispetta questa decisione e ringrazia Dio di avere un uomo che probabilmente ti ama veramente molto.
Una mia collega ha avuto una relazione per 7 anni con un uomo libero. Lei era disposta a lasciare tutto per lui. Lui non voleva perchè lei aveva una figlia e lui non voleva prendersi questa responsabilità. Pensa che stronzo! Il marito di lei ha scoperto tutto dopo 2 anni e l'ha aspettata...non l'ha buttata fuori casa..Le ha detto "Quello è uno stronzo e tu ti sei bevuta il cervello. Io ti amo e ti aspetto perchè sono sicuro che prima o poi rinsavisci". Bè lei è risanvita e adesso sono passati circa 10 anni da quando l'ha mollato e lei e suo marito sono più uniti che mai.
Forse tuo marito ti ama dello stesso amore e sta solo aspettando che torni da lui.


Non capisco, ma forse non ho capito, lo stupore per il fatto che lui andasse a letto anche con la moglie. A me avrebbe stupito il contrario, boh


----------



## Daniele (11 Settembre 2010)

Più che altro elisa, in questi unghi anni mentre il tuo amante se la faceva con te e altrettato con la moglie, tuo marito si è dato a Federica (la mano amica)???


----------



## Nocciola (11 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Più che altro elisa, in questi unghi anni mentre il tuo amante se la faceva con te e altrettato con la moglie, tuo marito si è dato a Federica (la mano amica)???


Ma perchè escludi che Elisa  abbia avuto rapporti con suo marito?
I miei rapporti con mio marito non sono certo diminuiti quando avevo l'altro...Non capisco cosa c'entri


----------



## Daniele (11 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma perchè escludi che Elisa  abbia avuto rapporti con suo marito?
> I miei rapporti con mio marito non sono certo diminuiti quando avevo l'altro...Non capisco cosa c'entri


Centra centra, tu non amavi il tuo tizio, lei si! Lei amava il suo tizio e quindi non amava suo marito, lei per fare sesso con l'altro si è creata questo amore perchè rende tutto meno sporco, più  nobile ed anzi rende tutto altissimo, ovvio che lei non abbia fatto sesso con il suo marito. Mi stupisco che suo marito non l'abbia seguita per scoprire chi fosse l'amante, questa cosa mi dice che lui vedeva ma voleva non vedere, perchè sapendo l'avrebbe  irrimediabilmente cacciata di casa, il dualismo non è accettabile una delle due storie deve finire.


----------



## Daniele (11 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma perchè escludi che Elisa  abbia avuto rapporti con suo marito?
> I miei rapporti con mio marito non sono certo diminuiti quando avevo l'altro...Non capisco cosa c'entri


Ah, farfalla, questa cosa che hai fatto disgusterebbe maggiormente tuo marito se scoprisse  fidati!!!


----------



## Nocciola (11 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ah, farfalla, questa cosa che hai fatto disgusterebbe maggiormente tuo marito se scoprisse  fidati!!!


Probabilmente si ma io mi sono comportata con lui esattamente come desideravo proprio perchè tra me e lui non era cambiato nulla


----------



## Nocciola (11 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Centra centra, tu non amavi il tuo tizio, lei si! Lei amava il suo tizio e quindi non amava suo marito, lei per fare sesso con l'altro si è creata questo amore perchè rende tutto meno sporco, più nobile ed anzi rende tutto altissimo, ovvio che lei non abbia fatto sesso con il suo marito. Mi stupisco che suo marito non l'abbia seguita per scoprire chi fosse l'amante, questa cosa mi dice che lui vedeva ma voleva non vedere, perchè sapendo l'avrebbe irrimediabilmente cacciata di casa, il dualismo non è accettabile una delle due storie deve finire.


Hai letto quello che ho scritto della mia collega? Forse non per tutti è così


----------



## Daniele (12 Settembre 2010)

Onestamente? Una persona che aspetta un'altra per così tanti anni è innamorata folle o è folle e basta, c'è un limite a tutto e quel uomo ha superato quel limite e avrebbe meritato e meriterebbe di più, ma lui ha deciso diversamente! 
Farfalla, posso porti il tuo problema in maniera diversa? Tu hai sempre detto di amare tuo marito e di farti l'altro, hai mai pensato che l'altro fosse semplicemente una persona normale profondamente insicura nel sesso e tuo marito non il massimo in quel campo? Bada ben che no voglio offendere, ma credo di aver capito da te che tu non hai mai avuto una grande esperienza di uomini e quindi mi viene il dubbio che tu non conosca termini di paragone validi.


----------



## Daniele (12 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Più che altro elisa, in questi unghi anni mentre il tuo amante se la faceva con te e altrettato con la moglie, tuo marito si è dato a Federica (la mano amica)???


Quoto me stesso facendo notare che mentre lei ammmmava il tizio non di solo amore platonico il marito non separato per 4 anni e mezzo deve essere andato avanti a pippe, anzi è sicuro che sia successo ed è alquanto triste , ma non triste per dispiacere, ma triste per squallidità, almeno avesse avuto la vita  libera per trovarsi una donna con la quale condividere la sua vita ed anche quello (il sesso esiste ed è innegabile)


----------



## Nocciola (12 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Onestamente? Una persona che aspetta un'altra per così tanti anni è innamorata folle o è folle e basta, c'è un limite a tutto e quel uomo ha superato quel limite e avrebbe meritato e meriterebbe di più, ma lui ha deciso diversamente!
> Farfalla, posso porti il tuo problema in maniera diversa? Tu hai sempre detto di amare tuo marito e di farti l'altro, hai mai pensato che l'altro fosse semplicemente una persona normale profondamente insicura nel sesso e tuo marito non il massimo in quel campo? Bada ben che no voglio offendere, ma credo di aver capito da te che tu non hai mai avuto una grande esperienza di uomini e quindi mi viene il dubbio che tu non conosca termini di paragone validi.


L'altro era una persona normale, insicuro non so se è il termine giusto. Sicuramente un uomo che con il passare degli anni cercava la conferma di essere ancora affascinante come quando era più giovane. Era così e non aveva bisogno di conferme era circondato da donne, quindi.
Non so se mio marito è il massimo o il minimo in quel campo. mi ha fatto stare sempre bene, l'altro era un'altra cosa. Sicuramente le molteplici esperienze che aveva avuto lo rendevano più esperto.
Non mi hai offeso ho sempre ammesso di avere poca esperienza.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quoto me stesso facendo notare che mentre lei ammmmava il tizio non di solo amore platonico il marito non separato per 4 anni e mezzo deve essere andato avanti a pippe, anzi è sicuro che sia successo ed è alquanto triste , ma non triste per dispiacere, ma triste per squallidità, almeno avesse avuto la vita libera per trovarsi una donna con la quale condividere la sua vita ed anche quello (il sesso esiste ed è innegabile)


Guarda che anch'io ho sempre detto che è stato un pazzo ad aspettare ma lui ha me ha detto che ne è valsa la pena. Lei è tornata da lui e adesso stanno veramente bene insieme.
Io non condivido ma visto com'è andata direi che forse ha avuto ragione lui.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda che anch'io ho sempre detto che è stato un pazzo ad aspettare ma lui a me ha detto che ne è valsa la pena. Lei è tornata da lui e adesso stanno veramente bene insieme.
> Io non condivido ma visto com'è andata direi che forse ha avuto ragione lui.....


 Le cose che uniscono una coppia spesso non le sanno neanche i componenti, figuriamoci gli estranei.
Non mi azzardo più a dire di nessuno che sta bene insieme.
Io e mio marito eravamo una coppia invidiata... :unhappy:


----------



## Elisa (12 Settembre 2010)

Ciao a tutti, oggi mi sento un po' giu'. Ho letto i vostri commenti e non ho molta voglia di rispondere...voi vedete le cose in base ai miei racconti, ma solo io veramente so' cosa ho provato e cosa provo.
E sono sicura che x me non e'stato un giochetto di trasgressione e sesso e basta.
Ho amato questa persona che invece mi ha preso in giro e fino alla fine! Mi sono allontanata da un marito che ho creduto di non amare piu' (xche' non si possono amare due persone) e che invece ora piano piano cerco di riapprezzare, di rivedere in lui l'uomo che ho amato. Ma che avevo come "dimenticato" e "messo da parte" (lo so' e' terribile da dire) x inseguire un "sogno" infantile: quello del "Principe Azzurro".
Ma il rospo si trasforma in Principe solo nelle favole...e di vita e' cambiata solo la mia.
Ora sono qui, a pezzi dentro, che cerco di ritrovare una persona (me stessa) che non sa' + chi cavolo e'! 
Sto' proprio maluccio oggi...uff!

p.s. e visto che volete sincerita', lo ammetto, penso allo "stronzo", tranquillo a casuccia sua, come se niente fosse successo. E all'indifferenza al mio "sparire dalla sua vita"... non e' orgoglio, e' pensare cosa stavo buttando via per uno che mi sta trattando per l'ennesima volta come una pezza da piedi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, oggi mi sento un po' giu'. Ho letto i vostri commenti e non ho molta voglia di rispondere...voi vedete le cose in base ai miei racconti, ma solo io veramente so' cosa ho provato e cosa provo.
> E sono sicura che x me non e'stato un giochetto di trasgressione e sesso e basta.
> Ho amato questa persona che invece mi ha preso in giro e fino alla fine! Mi sono allontanata da un marito che ho creduto di non amare piu' (xche' non si possono amare due persone) e che invece ora piano piano cerco di riapprezzare, di rivedere in lui l'uomo che ho amato. Ma che avevo come "dimenticato" e "messo da parte" (lo so' e' terribile da dire) x inseguire un "sogno" infantile: quello del "Principe Azzurro".
> Ma il rospo si trasforma in Principe solo nelle favole...e di vita e' cambiata solo la mia.
> ...


Mi spiace.
So come ci si sente.
Tu (pensa che buffo...) traditrice ti senti tradita.
E ti senti anche tradita da te stessa. Ti senti stupida per aver fatto errori di valutazione degli altri (lui e pure tuo marito) e di te stessa e delle reali possibilità.
Tu avresti davvero voluto far provare quello che provi a tuo marito?


----------



## Nocciola (12 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, oggi mi sento un po' giu'. Ho letto i vostri commenti e non ho molta voglia di rispondere...voi vedete le cose in base ai miei racconti, ma solo io veramente so' cosa ho provato e cosa provo.
> E sono sicura che x me non e'stato un giochetto di trasgressione e sesso e basta.
> Ho amato questa persona che invece mi ha preso in giro e fino alla fine! Mi sono allontanata da un marito che ho creduto di non amare piu' (xche' non si possono amare due persone) e che invece ora piano piano cerco di riapprezzare, di rivedere in lui l'uomo che ho amato. Ma che avevo come "dimenticato" e "messo da parte" (lo so' e' terribile da dire) x inseguire un "sogno" infantile: quello del "Principe Azzurro".
> Ma il rospo si trasforma in Principe solo nelle favole...e di vita e' cambiata solo la mia.
> ...


Elisa lo so chenessuno può sapere come ti senti, cosa hai provato. Capita anche a me di continuare a descrivere cosa sento nella speranza che qualcuno capisca. ma anche se queste storie sono tutte simili ognuna di noi è diversa e per chi non ti conosce personalmente è veramente difficile capire.
E' ovvio che tu pensi a lui. 4 o 5 anni non si cancellano in pochi mesi.
Comunque sia tu con lui sei stata bene. Il tuo errore è stato fantasticare di un futuro con lui. Ma quante l'hanno fatto? Quante hanno creduto e pazientato? Ora almeno hai capito che quel futuro non ci sarà, devi accettarlo e poi decidere della tua vita.
Essere sicura che voler restare con tuo marito non è un ripiego al fatto che non puoi avere l'altro. Questo credo che tu lo debba a tuo marito e a te stessa.
Io credo che l'altro sia stato disonesto e tu un pochino ingenua a credergli. Lui non credo sia indifferente al fatto che te ne sia andata, lui spera assolutamente che tu torni ma sa che non potrà più raccontare palle e questo lo mette in difficoltà.


----------



## Amoremio (12 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> beh...*non era una "sbandata*". Anche sua moglie sa' che il marito e' "cambiato" da quasi 5 anni, ovvero da quando ha conosciuto me.
> Cosa c'e' di diverso tra me e quello? Che mio marito in questi anni mi ha visto soffrire, mi ha visto dimagrire, soffrire di insonnia e di crisi di pianto. E piu' volte abbiamo parlato che forse dovevamo prendere una decisione...ora sono "contenta" che lui abbia tenuto duro e mi abbia "aspettata".
> La moglie di quello non ha visto lo stesso: lui era felice e sereno, aveva me e la comodita' della famiglia. Ha solo visto che era cambiato a livello "sessuale" (perche' la cercava meno e me lo aveva confidato inizialmente quando non aveva ancora capito fossi io la "causa") e xche' magari faceva + tardi al lavoro o andava a giocare a calcietto + spesso. Tutto qui.


hai ragione, per lui non lo era

come dimostri nel resto del post, per lui non era neanche quello


----------



## Amoremio (12 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> tu stai continuando a "separare" le tue azioni da quelle di lui glorificando le tue.
> 
> Cara mia, nella vita contano i FATTI, non le parole.
> 
> ...


 
per lo stesso motivo per cui non l'ha mai fatto finora

ha messo a tacere tutti i campanelli d'allarme perchèper giustificarsi aveva bisogno di dirsi che era un grande reciproco amore

ora è pronta (ma non ancora del tutto) ad ammettere che lui non l'ha amata ma usata
forse fra un po' capirà che anche lei ha usato lui senza mai ammetterlo con se stessa


----------



## Amoremio (12 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo che tu non sia ancora pronta.
> Devi metabolizzare la delusione che ti ha dato lui prima di poter accettare di essere stata delusa da te stessa.
> Ma non offenderti, non arrabbiarti.


quoto

elisa,
tu aspiri ad essere diversa e migliore di ciò che sei stata
e questo è un bene, un'aspirazione giusta

che, però, d'altro canto, ti spinge ad arroccarti nel darti giustificazioni ingiustificabili dei comportamenti che sono maggiormente in contrasto con quell'aspirazione

è comprensibile


----------



## Amoremio (12 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Probabilmente si ma io mi sono comportata con lui esattamente come desideravo proprio perchè tra me e lui non era cambiato nulla


questo non gli sarebbe di alcun conforto, credimi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> per lo stesso motivo per cui non l'ha mai fatto finora
> 
> ha messo a tacere tutti i campanelli d'allarme perchèper giustificarsi aveva bisogno di dirsi che era un grande reciproco amore
> 
> ...


Quotone!

Elisa, a mio avviso dovresti valorizzare soprattutto questa parte.
Perchè io sarò ottusa, ma non capisco: spiegatemelo come fossi una bambina di tre anni, per favore (citazione da un film di cui non ricordo il titolo).

Ma perchè c**** una donna che che ha avuto un amante, prendendo spunto dalla storia di Elisa, deve sentirsi usata?
Anche tu hai usato (tanto per usare questa pessima espressione, ma non l'approvo ) lui: in cinque anni hai tratto dei benefici da questa situazione, penso!

Ma che cavolo ne sappiamo noi dei sentimenti che provava per lei quell'uomo? Perchè dobbiamo essere pretenziosi? Lui avrà fatto il suo comodo, con una famiglia da un lato e l'amante disponibile dall'altro: ma per te non era lo stesso?


----------



## Amoremio (12 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Elisa lo so chenessuno può sapere come ti senti, cosa hai provato. Capita anche a me di continuare a descrivere cosa sento nella speranza che qualcuno capisca. ma anche se queste storie sono tutte simili ognuna di noi è diversa e per chi non ti conosce personalmente è veramente difficile capire.
> E' ovvio che tu pensi a lui. 4 o 5 anni non si cancellano in pochi mesi.
> Comunque sia tu con lui sei stata bene. Il tuo errore è stato fantasticare di un futuro con lui. Ma quante l'hanno fatto? Quante hanno creduto e pazientato? Ora almeno hai capito che quel futuro non ci sarà, devi accettarlo e poi decidere della tua vita.
> Essere sicura che voler restare con tuo marito non è un ripiego al fatto che non puoi avere l'altro. Questo credo che tu lo debba a tuo marito e a te stessa.
> Io credo che l'altro sia stato disonesto e tu un pochino ingenua a credergli. Lui non credo sia indifferente al fatto che te ne sia andata, lui spera assolutamente che tu torni ma sa che non potrà più raccontare palle e questo lo mette in difficoltà.


non concordo in molti punti

mi limito a dire che lui le palle le raccontava più per sè stesso che per lei


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (12 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quotone!
> 
> Elisa, a mio avviso dovresti valorizzare soprattutto questa parte.
> Perchè io sarò ottusa, ma non capisco: spiegatemelo come fossi una bambina di tre anni, per favore (citazione da un film di cui non ricordo il titolo).
> ...


Superquotone !!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quotone!
> 
> Elisa, a mio avviso dovresti valorizzare soprattutto questa parte.
> Perchè io sarò ottusa, ma non capisco: spiegatemelo come fossi una bambina di tre anni, per favore (citazione da un film di cui non ricordo il titolo).
> ...


Ci sono persone che vogliono sentirsi migliori delle azioni che compiono.
Non mi pare raro, né strano.
Lo facciamo tutti.
Lo fa anche chi crede di non farlo.

Ma probabilmente è vero. Siamo migliori di ciò che facciamo perché possiamo cambiare.


----------



## Amoremio (12 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quotone!
> 
> Elisa, a mio avviso dovresti valorizzare soprattutto questa parte.
> Perchè io sarò ottusa, ma non capisco: spiegatemelo come fossi una bambina di tre anni, per favore (citazione da un film di cui non ricordo il titolo).
> ...


lui l'ha usata, perchè le ha fatto credere qualcosa che non avrebbe mai realizzato
e lei, pur avendo tutti gli elementi per capire, non ha voluto capire

per lei non era giustificabile "trombo perchè mi va" voleva "amo quindi trombo"
a lui andava bene il primo, ma dato che ha capito che lei voleva spamodicamente credere al secondo, le ha dato qualche appiglio per crederci (e non s'è manco impegnato)

il fatto che lei volesse credere all'incredibile secondo me dimostra che neanche per lei era amore: l'amore (soprattutto da adulti) ha più rispetto di sè
secondo me


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (12 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> lui l'ha usata, perchè le ha fatto credere qualcosa che non avrebbe mai realizzato
> e lei, pur avendo tutti gli elementi per capire, non ha voluto capire
> 
> per lei non era giustificabile "trombo perchè mi va" voleva "amo quindi trombo"
> ...


Bello anche questo post.
Una domanda: perchè se si ama sarebbe giustificabile trombare e se non si ama no ?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> lui l'ha usata, perchè le ha fatto credere qualcosa che non avrebbe mai realizzato
> e lei, pur avendo tutti gli elementi per capire, non ha voluto capire
> 
> per lei non era giustificabile "trombo perchè mi va" voleva *"amo quindi trombo"*
> ...



Ok, adesso mi è chiaro:up: Grazie Amore.

Sì, in effetti lui ha fatto un pò il furbo, giocando sul fatto che Elisa credeva alle sue parole e sperava.

Ma benedetta donna... ( mi rivolgo a Elisa)
Lo so che ora hai bisogno di conforto, di metabolizzare, ecc. ecc.
Serve tempo. 
Sicuramente Amore, Persa e altre utenti sanno essere più soft nell'accompagnarti verso la consapevolezza.....

Ma ormai l'avrai capito anche tu:
se condividi quello che ho evidenziato nel discorso di Amore mio, non dovevi assolutamente perseverare sulla strada del tradimento.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Settembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Bello anche questo post.
> Una domanda: perchè se si ama sarebbe giustificabile trombare e se non si ama no ?


Ottima domanda...è quello che mi chiedo sempre quando leggo le storie come quella di Elisa!

Per me è vero il contrario


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (12 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ottima domanda...è quello che mi chiedo sempre quando leggo le storie come quella di Elisa!
> 
> Per me è vero il contrario


Per me invece non c'è nulla da giustificare, mai.

Perchè dovrei giustificare quante volte al giorno mangio o quante volte e come vado in bagno ?

Mah....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Per me invece non c'è nulla da giustificare, mai.
> 
> Perchè dovrei giustificare quante volte al giorno mangio o quante volte e come vado in bagno ?
> 
> Mah....


 Tu, Chiara, e X e Y ...invece per Elisa è diverso.
Poi non sono neppure certa, come voi, che si sia trattato solo di sesso e di usarsi vicendevolmente.
Il sogno di essere diversi e di poter vivere una vita diversa non si sogna solo a 15 anni.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (12 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu, Chiara, e X e Y ...invece per Elisa è diverso.
> Poi non sono neppure certa, come voi, che si sia trattato solo di sesso e di usarsi vicendevolmente.
> Il sogno di essere diversi e di poter vivere una vita diversa non si sogna solo a 15 anni.


Va bene, ok, ma il sesso non è merce di scambio. Mai.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Settembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Per me invece non c'è nulla da giustificare, mai.
> 
> Perchè dovrei giustificare quante volte al giorno mangio o quante volte e come vado in bagno ?
> 
> Mah....


Infatti...non è giustificabile trombare in quanto non si ama, non è questo che intendevo.
L'atto sessuale  non dovrebbe essere giustificato se non in quanto "mi va di farlo".
E' quando ci vogliamo appiccicare mille giustificazioni e/o motivazioni più o meno nobili che succedono i casini: e non posso fare a meno di notare, e di questo mi dispiace, che spesso e volentieri siamo proprio noi donne a seguire questa modalità di comportamento (con questo non intendo generalizzare, sia ben chiaro)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Va bene, ok, ma il sesso non è merce di scambio. Mai.


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WccZZ2YCdD8&feature=related


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu, Chiara, e X e Y ...invece per Elisa è diverso.
> Poi non sono neppure certa, come voi, che si sia trattato solo di sesso e di usarsi vicendevolmente.
> Il sogno di essere diversi e di poter vivere una vita diversa non si sogna solo a 15 anni.



Beh, questo è verissimo.

Nemmeno io sono certa che sia stato solo sesso, per questo invitavo a non dare per scontati la pochezza e la vigliaccheria del signore in questione... è facile che anche lui abbia provato sentimenti per Elisa.

E il sogno di cambiare la propria vita è sacrosanto a tutte le età: è la molla che ci fa andare avanti, direi.


----------



## Amoremio (12 Settembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Bello anche questo post.
> Una domanda: *perchè se si ama sarebbe giustificabile trombare e se non si ama no *?


io non ho detto questo

ho detto che a lei non stava bene "trombo perchè mi va" ma voleva "amo quindi trombo"

ognuno, magari pure a seconda del momento, si trova la motivazione adatta

e, per me, in astratto sono tutte giustificabili se oneste e se non portano a fare del male, anche potenzialmente, ad altri

lui ha scelto "trombo perchè mi va" e per farlo ha mentito alla moglie  
ed anche ad elisa

elisa ha scelto "amo quindi trombo" ma ero disonesta verso ilmarito e, secondo me anche verso sè stessa

bocciati entrambi :carneval:
avanti un altro


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Beh, questo è verissimo.
> 
> Nemmeno io sono certa che sia stato solo sesso, per questo invitavo a non dare per scontati la pochezza e la vigliaccheria del signore in questione... è facile che anche lui abbia provato sentimenti per Elisa.
> 
> E il sogno di cambiare la propria vita è sacrosanto a tutte le età: è la molla che ci fa andare avanti, direi.


Basta che non si sogni di calpestare gli altri...
Spesso il sogno prescinde dagli altri e non considera la realtà.
Quando uno/a vive una relazione extraconiugale, spesso vive una relazione extra...realtà.
E lo fa sia che ami, o creda di amare, sia che sia convinto di fare solo esercizi sessuali.
Essere fuori dalla realtà non è il tipo di sogno che fa andare avanti è il tipo che aliena dalla realtà e non fa cambiare nulla.


----------



## Amoremio (12 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Beh, questo è verissimo.
> 
> Nemmeno io sono certa che sia stato solo sesso, per questo invitavo a non dare per scontati la pochezza e la vigliaccheria del signore in questione... *è facile che anche lui abbia provato sentimenti per Elisa*.
> 
> *E il sogno di cambiare la propria vita è sacrosanto a tutte le età: è la molla che ci fa andare avanti, direi*.


 
sul neretto
non lo direi affatto
più facile che si sia riavvicinato a Dio grazie a lei
"grazie a Dio che nella tua benevolenza per la merdina che sono mi ha regalato una donna che non solo pensa di amare la merdina, ma alla quale riesco pure a far credere senza tanto sbattimento che potrei amarla anch'io  :mexican:

sul rosso
sì, ma se mentre sogni sei sonnambula e ti metti a ballare il twist su un alligatore addormentato, è anche meglio che ti svegli e ti metti a correre veloce, eh?


----------



## Amoremio (12 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Basta che non si sogni di calpestare gli altri...
> Spesso il sogno prescinde dagli altri e non considera la realtà.
> Quando uno/a vive una relazione extraconiugale, spesso vive una relazione extra...realtà.
> E lo fa sia che ami, o creda di amare, sia che sia convinto di fare solo esercizi sessuali.
> Essere fuori dalla realtà non è il tipo di sogno che fa andare avanti è il tipo che aliena dalla realtà e non fa cambiare nulla.


quoto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sul neretto
> non lo direi affatto
> più facile che si sia riavvicinato a Dio grazie a lei
> "grazie a Dio che nella tua benevolenza per la merdina che sono mi ha regalato una donna che non solo pensa di amare la merdina, ma alla quale riesco pure a far credere senza tanto sbattimento che potrei amarla anch'io :mexican:
> ...


 Quoto l'alligatore (è quel che ho detto io in modo meno imaginifico...:mrgreen


----------



## Micia (12 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> lui l'ha usata, perchè le ha fatto credere qualcosa che non avrebbe mai realizzato
> e lei, pur avendo tutti gli elementi per capire, non ha voluto capire
> 
> per lei non era giustificabile "trombo perchè mi va" voleva "amo quindi trombo"
> ...


brava ama.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> questo non gli sarebbe di alcun conforto, credimi


Mai pensato gli fosse di conforto ma è quello che io ho sentito e vissuto


----------



## Nocciola (12 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quotone!
> 
> Elisa, a mio avviso dovresti valorizzare soprattutto questa parte.
> Perchè io sarò ottusa, ma non capisco: spiegatemelo come fossi una bambina di tre anni, per favore (citazione da un film di cui non ricordo il titolo).
> ...


 
Credo che il sentirti usata subentra dopo quando, dopo esserti convinta che è il grande amore che cambierà la tua vita, scopri o capisci che non lo è. Allora pensi di essere stata usata solo per il sesso. Nel suo caso probabilmente il sesso era una delle tante componenti ma in cuor suo c'erano ben altri sentimenti forse non corrisposti. Quindi ti senti usata.
Io invece fatico ancora a pensare che dopo 5 anni ci si illuda che dall'altra parte ci siano intenzioni diverse di quelle dimostrate.
Per come vivi tu il tradimento e per come l'ho vissuto io non è possibile sentirsi usate, diamo esattamente quello che riceviamo  quindi è/è stato un rapporto chiaro e "semplice" fin dall'inizio senza possibilità di dire "ops non avevo capito".


----------



## Micia (12 Settembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Bello anche questo post.
> Una domanda: perchè se si ama sarebbe giustificabile trombare e se non si ama no ?




solitamente è questione legata ad un certo tipo di educazione culturale, che non chiamero' Religiosa, ma del suo aspetto burocratico ,quello della Chiesa, che prevede la gestione della propria sessualità  solo ai fini della procreazione.

donna che ama  allora procrea e fa sesso.

diversamente è donna che non ama. e quindi fa peccato perchè il suo piacere non è finalizzato" a".


----------



## Nocciola (12 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> lui l'ha usata, perchè le ha fatto credere qualcosa che non avrebbe mai realizzato
> e lei, pur avendo tutti gli elementi per capire, non ha voluto capire
> 
> per lei non era giustificabile "trombo perchè mi va" voleva "amo quindi trombo"
> ...




Invece secondo me lei è molto innamorata anche perchè non si capirebbe come avrebbe fatto a sopportare una situazione del genere per così tanto tempo
Su di lui mi sono già espressa. Poteva mettere le cose in chiaro da subito ma sapeva che lei non avrebbe mai accettato. Quindi ha mentito e illuso finchè ha potuto


----------



## Micia (12 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Basta che non si sogni di calpestare gli altri...
> Spesso il sogno prescinde dagli altri e non considera la realtà.
> Quando uno/a vive una relazione extraconiugale, spesso vive una relazione extra...realtà.
> E lo fa sia che ami, o creda di amare, sia che sia convinto di fare solo esercizi sessuali.
> Essere fuori dalla realtà non è il tipo di sogno che fa andare avanti è il tipo che aliena dalla realtà e non fa cambiare nulla.


ecco. un invito alla trasparenza per giocare ad armi pari è preferito.


----------



## Micia (12 Settembre 2010)

> farfalla ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Credo che il sentirti usata subentra dopo quando, dopo esserti convinta che è il grande amore che cambierà la tua vita, scopri o capisci che non lo è. Allora pensi di essere stata usata solo per il sesso.
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (12 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> > guarda che l'amore lo dai a prescindere dal ritorno che te ne viene.
> >
> > se poi una o uno cecato e prende fischi per fiaschi alllora è bene che si faccia un poco di analisi su stessa.
> >
> ...


----------



## Micia (12 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> si guarda, non mi sorprendo + di niente ormai...



no, ma scusa, ma tu lo avevi detto a tuo marito o aspettavi che lui scegliesse lui per primo?

della serie prima di scegliere mi paro gli attributi. questo è amore ?

vere ha ragione. è con te stessa che ti devi chiarire le idee. non puoi dire che un uomo dopo 5 anni si rivela uno schifo quando per 5 anni lo hai scelto.

a meno che non ametti di essere stata non poco ingenua e irresponsabile e verso te stessa e verso il tuo compagno, che solo ora, che sei rimasta sola, improvvisamente riascquista quella dignità di umo da poter essere ri.conosciuto e quindi ri-amato da te.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (12 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Basta che non si sogni di calpestare gli altri...
> Spesso il sogno prescinde dagli altri e non considera la realtà.
> *Quando uno/a vive una relazione extraconiugale, spesso vive una relazione extra...realtà.*
> E lo fa sia che ami, o creda di amare, sia che sia convinto di fare solo esercizi sessuali.
> Essere fuori dalla realtà non è il tipo di sogno che fa andare avanti è il tipo che aliena dalla realtà e non fa cambiare nulla.


Brava. Io non credo e non darò mai credito alle relazioni extraconiugali.
Tranne pochi, rarissimi, casi: quelli che si risolvono in pochi mesi con la comunicazione all'ex coniuge e con l'avvio di una nuova vita alla luce del sole.
Tutto il resto è emozione, noia, fuga o semplicemente sesso.


----------



## Micia (12 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> miciolidia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Scusa ma forse non mi sono spiegata. Certo che l'amore lo dai indipendentemente dal fatto che torni o no. Ma se sei convinta che sei corrisposta e poi scopri che non era così forse ti senti usata. Pensi ecco non mi amava mi ha usato solo per il sesso, che cretina che sono.
> ...


----------



## Micia (12 Settembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Brava. Io non credo e non darò mai credito alle relazioni extraconiugali.
> Tranne pochi, rarissimi, casi: quelli che si risolvono in pochi mesi con la comunicazione all'ex coniuge e con l'avvio di una nuova vita alla luce del sole.


quotolo.pochissimi, rasissimi. ma esistono


----------



## Micia (12 Settembre 2010)

come esistono coloro che lasciano il coniuge e vanno a vivere da soli.

e poi...eventualmente...ne incomiciano o mandano avanti una seconda.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (12 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> quotolo.pochissimi, rasissimi. ma esistono


Mai dare più di qualche mese di tempo per valutare la serietà di un partner.
Lo so, sono cinico, ma c'è poco da scherzare su queste cose.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (12 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> come esistono coloro che lasciano il coniuge e vanno a vivere da soli.
> 
> e poi...eventualmente...ne incomiciano o mandano avanti una seconda.


O chi, come me, leva le tende e appende le relazioni al chiodo.


----------



## Micia (12 Settembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> O chi, come me, leva le tende e appende le relazioni al chiodo.


*reazione assolutamente comprensibile.*


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (12 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> *reazione assolutamente comprensibile.*


Un ringraziamento va anche all'età, oltre che alla delusione
 :up:


----------



## Micia (12 Settembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Un ringraziamento va anche all'età, oltre che alla delusione
> :up:



l'esperienza ti fa leggere ogni copione come un non originale  è vero...

o forse è troppa la disillusione ragionata, che è fredda e spietata come una lama.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2010)

Gente però è facile mantenere il contatto con la realtà quando non si è coinvolti. Intendo la realtà altrui. La propria non so chi la vive davvero.
E poi gli anni sono meno lunghi di quel che si crede.
Sono pieni di tanta quotidianeità, di tante settimane in cui si deve riprendere ogni lunedì il lavoro, organizzare la spesa, trovare parcheggio, pagare bollette, andare a prendere i figli e portarli alle attività, incontri con gli insegnanti, andare a trovare i parenti, feste familiari ecc...
In mezzo a tutto questo ci stanno gli incontri con l'amante.
Quale impiego di tempo reale richiedono?
Io credo poco.
Assorbono emotività, allontanano dal vivere davvero, dando senso a quella quotidianeità (cosa tanto difficile), ma concretamente restano sempre marginali. Sono pensieri che riempiono vuoti esistenziali.
E passano le settimane e poi i mesi e gli anni...
Quando il sognare, l'evadere non svolge più la sua funzione si precipita nella realtà e non solo bisogna metabolizzare che il tradimento era quel che era, ma diventa imprescindibile fare in conti con quella realtà da cui ci si era astratti, distratti, allontanati attraverso il tradimento.
Non è una cosa da nulla perché il tempo passato rende più difficile affrontare tutto quello che non si è stati in grado di affrontare prima.
Il più delle volte bisogna affrontare se stessi.
Ed ognuno incontra uno/a sconosciuto/a che ha vissuto una vita, non solo il tempo del tradimento che è stato solo un modo per sopportarla, che non è in grado di vivere.


----------



## geisha (12 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> no, ma scusa, ma tu lo avevi detto a tuo marito o aspettavi che lui scegliesse lui per primo?
> 
> della serie prima di scegliere mi paro gli attributi. questo è amore ?
> 
> ...


ahimè purtroppo devo quotare......... non per te ma per il contenuto.
cisi aspetta sempre dagli altri quello che noi non siamo in grado di fare.
della serie vai avanti tu che poi io ti seguo...........


----------



## Nocciola (12 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Gente però è facile mantenere il contatto con la realtà quando non si è coinvolti. Intendo la realtà altrui. La propria non so chi la vive davvero.*
> *E poi gli anni sono meno lunghi di quel che si crede.*
> *Sono pieni di tanta quotidianeità, di tante settimane in cui si deve riprendere ogni lunedì il lavoro, organizzare la spesa, trovare parcheggio, pagare bollette, andare a prendere i figli e portarli alle attività, incontri con gli insegnanti, andare a trovare i parenti, feste familiari ecc...*
> *In mezzo a tutto questo ci stanno gli incontri con l'amante.*
> ...


Quoto la prima parte
Non la seconda ma ovviamente parlo per me.
La sconosciuta che ho ritrovato io mi piace molto di più e forse ha anche più forza per sopportare le cose che prima mi sembravano così pesanti.
Un po' di tempo fà hai detto la stessa cosa riferendoti a me. Non mi ci ritrovavo allora mi ci trovo ancora meno adesso...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> solitamente è questione legata ad un certo tipo di educazione culturale, che non chiamero' Religiosa, ma del suo aspetto burocratico ,quello della Chiesa, che prevede la gestione della propria sessualità  solo ai fini della procreazione.
> 
> donna che ama  allora procrea e fa sesso.
> 
> diversamente è donna che non ama. e quindi fa peccato perchè il suo piacere non è finalizzato" a".


Ti pigio in pubblico


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Settembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Brava. Io non credo e non darò mai credito alle relazioni extraconiugali.
> Tranne pochi, rarissimi, casi: quelli che si risolvono in pochi mesi con la comunicazione all'ex coniuge e con l'avvio di una nuova vita alla luce del sole.
> *Tutto il resto è emozione, noia, fuga o semplicemente sesso*.


Aggiungo amicizia.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto la prima parte
> Non la seconda ma ovviamente parlo per me.
> La sconosciuta che ho ritrovato io mi piace molto di più e forse ha anche più forza per sopportare le cose che prima mi sembravano così pesanti.
> Un po' di tempo fà hai detto la stessa cosa riferendoti a me. Non mi ci ritrovavo allora mi ci trovo ancora meno adesso...


Se usi il termine "sopportare", per me, la sconosciuta non l'hai ancora incontrata... 
Comunque io faccio quasi sempre discorsi generali, se non rispondo specificamente a una persona.
La prima riga è una battuta.
Ognuno fa fatica già a capire se stesso, figurati se posso capire te che hai difese impenetrabili o Elisa che è in fase di ribaltamento di tutta la sua visione di vita.
A volte mi pare che la vita sia per tutti un cubo di Rubik che non si sa risolvere. A volte ci accontentiamo di aver ricomposto una faccia e facciamo finta che le altre non ci siano.
Se tutto fosse semplice come lo vuoi credere tu non si comprenderebbe perché esiste la filosofia che da secoli è alla ricerca di un senso.

E' chiaro che poi ognuno cerca di farsi la propria filosofia. Lo leggiamo qui ogni giorno. Ci fa anche piacere cercare di condividerla con altri, anche quando è solo un solo pura confusione o autoassoluzione per la difficoltà di assumersi responsabilità.
Per me il senso della vita sta nell'assumersi responsabilità rispetto a scelte liberamente compiute.
Ma capisco bene che per altri non è accettabile o sostenibile.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> solitamente è questione legata ad un certo tipo di educazione culturale, che non chiamero' Religiosa, ma del suo aspetto burocratico ,quello della Chiesa, che prevede la gestione della propria sessualità solo ai fini della procreazione.
> 
> donna che ama allora procrea e fa sesso.
> 
> diversamente è donna che non ama. e quindi fa peccato perchè il suo piacere non è finalizzato" a".


Mah... io non conosco neanche una donna che la veda così. E ho conosciuto pure quelle che frequentano l'oratorio e quelle che insegnano religione.
Le relazioni sono complesse e senza un minimo rispetto (v. Finardi) non si vive bene. Una relazione extraconiugale è per definizione una relazione amputata di tanti aspetti di libera condivisione che la rendono difficile da vivere serenamente.
Non so neppure bene cosa significhi il sesso per il sesso al di fuori di un rapporto mercenario e forse è faticoso da accettare perfino lì se le prostitute tengono tanto a dire che i clienti parlano e loro ascontano.
Noi umani abbiamo il dono del pensiero e della parola che cercano di esprimere, a volte anche confuso, la nostra emotività e la nostra interiorità e questo lo si fa anche tra amanti "per sesso" e allora ...non si è più tali.
Se questo rapporto, obbligatoriamente più ricco, qualcuno lo chiama amore sbaglia per eccesso, ma chi lo definisce solo sesso sbaglia per difetto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mah... io non conosco neanche una donna che la veda così. E ho conosciuto pure quelle che frequentano l'oratorio e quelle che insegnano religione.
> Le relazioni sono complesse e senza un minimo rispetto (v. Finardi) non si vive bene. Una relazione extraconiugale è per definizione una relazione amputata di tanti aspetti di libera condivisione che la rendono difficile da vivere serenamente.
> Non so neppure bene cosa significhi il sesso per il sesso al di fuori di un rapporto mercenario e forse è faticoso da accettare perfino lì se le prostitute tengono tanto a dire che i clienti parlano e loro ascontano.
> Noi umani abbiamo il dono del pensiero e della parola che cercano di esprimere, a volte anche confuso, la nostra emotività e la nostra interiorità e questo lo si fa anche tra amanti "per sesso" e allora ...non si è più tali.
> Se questo rapporto, obbligatoriamente più ricco, qualcuno lo chiama amore sbaglia per eccesso, ma chi lo definisce sono sesso sbaglia per difetto.


Infatti, per questo io lo definisco amicizia.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (12 Settembre 2010)

.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quotone!
> 
> Elisa, a mio avviso dovresti valorizzare soprattutto questa parte.
> Perchè io sarò ottusa, ma non capisco: spiegatemelo come fossi una bambina di tre anni, per favore (citazione da un film di cui non ricordo il titolo).
> ...


Il nocciolo della questione no? 
Ma ad Elisa non entra in testa.
L'orgoglio femminile è devastante no?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Scusa se dissento, ma una scelta l'avevi ed era quella di chiedere la separazione da tuo marito ed uscirtene di casa per vivere da sola ed avere la tua relazione con l'uomo sposato, ma saresti stata tanto sola tra un momento e l'altro.
> Scusa la durezza, ma questo era quello che DOVEVI fare nel caso!


Sbagliato.
Se lei si separava, lui chiudeva.
Funziona così.


----------



## geisha (12 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sbagliato.
> Se lei si separava, lui chiudeva.
> Funziona così.


funziona male!
ci si separa perchè la dimensione matrimonio non funziona più, perchè la coppia non è piu' tale non si fa perchè dietro l'angolo c'è il pezzo di ricambio.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> funziona male!
> ci si separa perchè la dimensione matrimonio non funziona più, perchè la coppia non è piu' tale non si fa perchè dietro l'angolo c'è il pezzo di ricambio.


Certo! Sempre sostenuto eh?


----------



## geisha (12 Settembre 2010)

il nocciolo della questione è sempre quella.
ci si creano delle aspettative e quando vengono tradite la colpa inesorabilmente cade sull'altro.
l'altro mi ha usato, l'altro non mi amava, l'altro non ha fatto, non ha detto e non ha pensato.
atteggiamento tipicamente infantile e di chi di solito non è capace di gestire la propria vita ma prentende di gestire quella degli altri.
perchè nel momento l'altro di fatto ha preso una decisione allora si fa la vittima,oh è la stessa cosa che succede fra fidanzati o separati, è stata colpa sua e se c'è l'opportunità gli si fa pagare anche il dazio. 
tanti anni per emanciparsi e poi in poco ritorniamo al punto di partenza attribuendo all'uomo ancora la capacità di decidere cosa fare di noi.
lui ti ha voluta, lui ti ha usato, lui lui lui e mi chiedo e tu dove eri?
forse sarò un po' dura a volte nell'esprimere i miei pensieri ma a nessuno dovremmo dare il potere di gestire la nostra vita, oltremodo considerando il fatto che ne abbiamo una sola e senza la possibilità di replica.
non solo mi chiedo se tanta durezza ha avuto nel giudicare l'atteggiamento di lui se lo è riservato anche a se stessa perchè 5 anni son lunghi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> funziona male!
> ci si separa perchè la dimensione matrimonio non funziona più, perchè la coppia non è piu' tale non si fa perchè dietro l'angolo c'è il pezzo di ricambio.


Quoto. Il pezzo di ricambio rischia di confondere le idee.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> il nocciolo della questione è sempre quella.
> ci si creano delle aspettative e quando vengono tradite la colpa inesorabilmente cade sull'altro.
> l'altro mi ha usato, l'altro non mi amava, l'altro non ha fatto, non ha detto e non ha pensato.
> atteggiamento tipicamente infantile e di chi di solito non è capace di gestire la propria vita ma prentende di gestire quella degli altri.
> ...


 Se la storia è durata quattro anni è perché non era in grado di "capire" la situazione.
Non lo so se lo sia adesso.


----------



## Micia (12 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ti pigio in pubblico


Porcola


----------



## Micia (12 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mah... io non conosco neanche una donna che la veda così. E ho conosciuto pure quelle che frequentano l'oratorio e quelle che insegnano religione.
> Le relazioni sono complesse e senza un minimo rispetto (v. Finardi) non si vive bene. Una relazione extraconiugale è per definizione una relazione amputata di tanti aspetti di libera condivisione che la rendono difficile da vivere serenamente.
> Non so neppure bene cosa significhi il sesso per il sesso al di fuori di un rapporto mercenario e forse è faticoso da accettare perfino lì se le prostitute tengono tanto a dire che i clienti parlano e loro ascontano.
> Noi umani abbiamo il dono del pensiero e della parola che cercano di esprimere, a volte anche confuso, la nostra emotività e la nostra interiorità e questo lo si fa anche tra amanti "per sesso" e allora ...non si è più tali.
> Se questo rapporto, obbligatoriamente più ricco, qualcuno lo chiama amore sbaglia per eccesso, ma chi lo definisce solo sesso sbaglia per difetto.


 
Persa, guarda che la_ qualità_ di quello che vivi è determitata, almeno a mio parere da quello che sei e da come lo fai, il sesso , l'amore, un figlio, come un matrimonio o una separazione, lo studio, un quadro, una qualsiasi cosa.

Io ho dato una ipotesi di spiegazione ad un luogo comune che spesso si ascolta in vari discorsi.


----------



## Micia (12 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Infatti, per questo io lo definisco amicizia.





Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Si, amicizia che in taluni casi prevede anche il sesso.
> Vero.


 
ecco, io alla questio trombamico non ci credo...cioè non riesco a farla mia.
ma vabbè..è un altro discorso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Persa, guarda che la_ qualità_ di quello che vivi è determitata, almeno a mio parere da quello che sei e da come lo fai, il sesso , l'amore, un figlio, come un matrimonio o una separazione, lo studio, un quadro, una qualsiasi cosa.
> 
> Io ho dato una ipotesi di spiegazione ad un luogo comune che spesso si ascolta in vari discorsi.


 Hai ragione.
Ci saranno anche persone così.


----------



## Micia (12 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il nocciolo della questione no?
> Ma ad Elisa non entra in testa.
> L'orgoglio femminile è devastante no?


 

Tu lo chiami orgoglio.
io gli do un altro nome.

No, è vero, è orgoglio, ci ho ripensato...ma mi spiace per lei ma non la considero una vittima, magari ingenua si. ma lo siamo state tutte.:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Tu lo chiami orgoglio.
> io gli do un altro nome.
> 
> No, è vero, è orgoglio, ci ho ripensato...ma mi spiace per lei ma non la considero una vittima, magari ingenua si. ma lo siamo state tutte.:mrgreen:


Insomma io la vedo così:
Elisa sposata ha una relazione con X sposato.
Cosa loro facciano in quella relazione sono cazzi loro.
I conti però non mi tornano: 
Non capisco se è stato lui, a lusingarla con frasi aspettami e saremo assieme come marito e moglie, o se è stata lei a sognare questo e lui ha tentato si salvare capra e cavoli.
Te lo dico, perchè mi sono accorto che in amore, tante volte uno cammina per la sua strada a prescindere dall'altro.
Spiego più terra a terra: finiamo a letto: per me è fantastico, e mi immagino che anche per te lo sia, no? Poi scopro invece che per te è stato così così. Che cosa ne devo dedurre? 
Che sono un pessimo amante o che tu non gusti certi piaceri come me?

In altre parole Elisa, non può incolpare lui, di non essersi innamorato perso come lei. (IMHO).

Non capisco perchè lui sia da considerare pdm, e lei invece santarellina.

Sono correi no?
In genere tra amanti, ci si protegge, e non ci si sputtana a vicenda, quando le cose si mettono male.

Ma ok, io vivo nel mondo dei puffi...ok!


----------



## Nocciola (12 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Insomma io la vedo così:
> Elisa sposata ha una relazione con X sposato.
> Cosa loro facciano in quella relazione sono cazzi loro.
> I conti però non mi tornano:
> ...


Da come l'ha messa lei all'inizio sembra che sia stato lui a parlare di mollare famiglia e ricominciare con lei. Quando lei è stata pronta a farlo lui a tergiversato. Da qui il pdm.
Dopodichè una non può secondo me illudersi per 5 anni che lui alla fine scelga lei. Doveva capire cosa lui voleva e accettare o meno la cosa.
Quello che a me fa pensare è il fatto che lei fosse disposta a mollare il marito per lui, poi quando l'amico di tira indietro lei allora cambia idea.
Forse dovrebbe pensare a questo? 
Forse il suo matrimonio è comunque finito e lei dovrebbe ricominciare da qui.
Scusa Elisa sono solo pensieri miei. PErò tu dici che stai riscoprendo tuo marito quindi forse eri solo abbagliata dall'altro e sei ancora in tempo per recuperare.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se usi il termine "sopportare", per me, la sconosciuta non l'hai ancora incontrata...
> Comunque io faccio quasi sempre discorsi generali, se non rispondo specificamente a una persona.
> La prima riga è una battuta.
> Ognuno fa fatica già a capire se stesso, figurati se posso capire te che hai difese impenetrabili o Elisa che è in fase di ribaltamento di tutta la sua visione di vita.
> ...


e cosa dovrei dirti che le cose che mi pesavano prima sono scomparse. Non possono scoparire ma io posso accettarle, capire come conviverci e si anche sopportarle come prima non facevo. E questo per me è già un passo avanti. Non c'è niente nella tua vita che sopporti, che preferiresti fosse diverso ma hai imparato a conviverci?
Le mie difese non sono impenetrabili mi sono aperta in questo forum come mai avrei pensato di fare. Manca solo che faccia nomi e cognomi.
Ma tu hai la tua idea su di me ed è impossibile fartela cambiare quindi va bene così, io so di essere sulla strada giusta e me ne accorgo da piccole cose. Ricomincio a sorridere, la notte dormo e non passo ore a fissare il soffito e sono indubbiamente più serena.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> e cosa dovrei dirti che le cose che mi pesavano prima sono scomparse. Non possono scoparire ma io posso accettarle, capire come conviverci e si anche sopportarle come prima non facevo. E questo per me è già un passo avanti. Non c'è niente nella tua vita che sopporti, che preferiresti fosse diverso ma hai imparato a conviverci?
> Le mie difese non sono impenetrabili mi sono aperta in questo forum come mai avrei pensato di fare. Manca solo che faccia nomi e cognomi.
> *Ma tu hai la tua idea su di me ed è impossibile fartela cambiare quindi va bene così, io so di essere sulla strada giusta* e me ne accorgo da piccole cose. Ricomincio a sorridere, la notte dormo e non passo ore a fissare il soffito e sono indubbiamente più serena.


 Ma benedetta ragazza leggi tutto o no?
Io ho fatto un discorso sul cubo. L'hai letto?
Quella metafora ti dice qualcosa? Ti pare cretina?
Sei tu che dici che tutti sopportano, sei tu che dici che tutti provano attrazione per tante persone.
Io ti dico che, ad esempio, per me è diverso e non vuoi crederci.
Non crederci.
Fai e pensa quello che ti fa star bene.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Se usi il termine "sopportare", per me, la sconosciuta non l'hai ancora incontrata...*
> Comunque io faccio quasi sempre discorsi generali, se non rispondo specificamente a una persona.
> La prima riga è una battuta.
> Ognuno fa fatica già a capire se stesso, *figurati se posso capire te che hai difese impenetrabili* o Elisa che è in fase di ribaltamento di tutta la sua visione di vita.
> ...


Ho risposto solo a questo che era riferito a me. Il discorso in generale l'ho capito e infatti non ho commentato


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho risposto solo a questo che era riferito a me. Il discorso in generale l'ho capito e infatti non ho commentato


 La prima era una battuta.
Le difese sono evidenti.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La prima era una battuta.
> *Le difese sono evidenti*.


Solo a te e non ti chiedo di spiegarmele perchè mi diresti che non sono ancora pronta.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> il nocciolo della questione è sempre quella.
> ci si creano delle aspettative e quando vengono tradite la colpa inesorabilmente cade sull'altro.
> l'altro mi ha usato, l'altro non mi amava, l'altro non ha fatto, non ha detto e non ha pensato.
> atteggiamento tipicamente infantile e di chi di solito non è capace di gestire la propria vita ma prentende di gestire quella degli altri.
> ...


Grandioso sto post!:up::up::up:
Verissimo quello che dici!


----------



## Micia (13 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Insomma io la vedo così:
> Elisa sposata ha una relazione con X sposato.
> Cosa loro facciano in quella relazione sono cazzi loro.
> I conti però non mi tornano:
> ...




lei aveva bisogno di credere nel'amore romantico , lui lo ha capito, e di balle probabilmente ne ha raccontate di tutti i colori.

lei, dal canto suo, essendo _tanto innammorata_, se ne è ben guardata di lasciare il marito, si sa mai.:mrgreen:..che ora è diventato il santo, e l'amate la personificazione del male.


ma mi faccia il piacere...con tutta la zimpatia.


----------



## Micia (13 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Da come l'ha messa lei all'inizio sembra che sia stato lui a parlare di mollare famiglia e ricominciare con lei. Quando lei è stata pronta a farlo lui a tergiversato. Da qui il pdm.
> Dopodichè una non può secondo me illudersi per 5 anni che lui alla fine scelga lei. Doveva capire cosa lui voleva e accettare o meno la cosa.
> Quello che a me fa pensare è il fatto che lei fosse disposta a mollare il marito per lui, poi quando l'amico di tira indietro lei allora cambia idea.
> Forse dovrebbe pensare a questo?
> ...




a recuperare 
magari se stessa. perchè se non si da una controllatina alle candele personali col marito andrà sempre peggio.


----------



## Micia (13 Settembre 2010)

gloria a Te. cum spinta multipla.





geisha ha detto:


> funziona male!
> ci si separa perchè la dimensione matrimonio non funziona più, perchè la coppia non è piu' tale non si fa perchè dietro l'angolo c'è il pezzo di ricambio.


----------



## Micia (13 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> il nocciolo della questione è sempre quella.
> ci si creano delle aspettative e quando vengono tradite la colpa inesorabilmente cade sull'altro.
> l'altro mi ha usato, l'altro non mi amava, l'altro non ha fatto, non ha detto e non ha pensato.
> atteggiamento tipicamente infantile e di chi di solito non è capace di gestire la propria vita ma prentende di gestire quella degli altri.
> ...


stragrande.:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> [/U]
> 
> a recuperare
> magari se stessa. perchè se non si da una controllatina alle candele personali col marito andrà sempre peggio.


sono d'accordo con te.
Il marito sembra molto l'ancora a cui aggrapparsi per non naufragare del tutto però se ci può essere una speranza di salvare un matrimonio perchè non provarci


----------



## Elisa (13 Settembre 2010)

quanti post...come rispondere a tutti?
In breve...io quell'uomo l'ho amato davvero, cosi' com'era. Si mi ero resa conto chi fosse, ma come tante fanno, ho pensato: con me e' diverso. E cosi' sembrava: mi ha professato fossi la donna che aveva sempre sognato di incontrare, l'amore della sua vita. Eravamo in sintonia su tutto, non solo sul sesso. Non era basata solo sul sesso la nostra relazione, ripeto. Anche se e' difficile crederlo.
Ma con il tempo, lui ha capito che non sarebbe stato cosi' "semplice" lasciare tutto, si fara' fatto due conti in tasca, non so'... morale ha cercato di "rimandare" sempre la decisione.  E io gli ho creduto, perche' volevo credergli. Ripeto: in questi 4 anni e mezzo ne sono successe di cose...e ho avuto spesso "prove reali" che stesse comunque facendo qualcosa xche' cio' accadesse. Pero' poi non cambiava niente...sembrava sembrava...e basta.
Mio marito non e' la ruota di scorta...e' un uomo che "non vedevo +" perche' ripeto, ero accecata da LUI e da quello che c'era tra di noi che sembrava "unico" e non volevo perdere.
Ora piano piano sto' cercando di fare quello che vi ho detto. Magari capiro' che l' ho sempre amato magari no...
Questa possibilita' me la do' pero'. Ho gia' rovinato abbastanza la mia vita, non voglio fare anche questo errore definitivo e forte.
Se l'altro mi abbia amato non so', a suo modo. Di certo ama di + se stesso. E questo gia' di per se' non e' amore verso gli altri...
Credete quel che volete...ma lui mi ha illusa, mi fa ha fatto credere in un sogno solo x andare avanti quanto + poteva. Perche' gli faceva comodo avermi...infatti ora trovera' UN ALTRO "GIOCHINO" che possa riempire la sua vita VUOTA COME IL SUO CUORE...


----------



## Micia (13 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> sono d'accordo con te.
> Il marito sembra molto l'ancora a cui aggrapparsi per non naufragare del tutto però se ci può essere una speranza di salvare un matrimonio perchè non provarci


 
ma non vi è dubbio che salverà quella cornice di matrimonio.

non ci deve nemmeno provare perchè il marito è li' che attende solo questo.


----------



## Micia (13 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> quanti post...come rispondere a tutti?
> In breve...io quell'uomo l'ho amato davvero, cosi' com'era. Si mi ero resa conto chi fosse, ma come tante fanno, ho pensato: con me e' diverso. E cosi' sembrava: mi ha professato fossi la donna che aveva sempre sognato di incontrare, l'amore della sua vita. Eravamo in sintonia su tutto, non solo sul sesso. Non era basata solo sul sesso la nostra relazione, ripeto. Anche se e' difficile crederlo.
> Ma con il tempo, lui ha capito che non sarebbe stato cosi' "semplice" lasciare tutto, si fara' fatto due conti in tasca, non so'... morale ha cercato di "rimandare" sempre la decisione. E io gli ho creduto, perche' volevo credergli. Ripeto: in questi 4 anni e mezzo ne sono successe di cose...e ho avuto spesso "prove reali" che stesse comunque facendo qualcosa xche' cio' accadesse. Pero' poi non cambiava niente...sembrava sembrava...e basta.
> Mio marito non e' la ruota di scorta...e' un uomo che "non vedevo +" perche' ripeto, ero accecata da LUI e da quello che c'era tra di noi che sembrava "unico" e non volevo perdere.
> ...


 
scusa, ma questa frase a sollecitato la mia ilarità

grazie Elisa


----------



## Papero (13 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> quanti post...come rispondere a tutti?
> In breve...io quell'uomo l'ho amato davvero, cosi' com'era. Si mi ero resa conto chi fosse, ma come tante fanno, ho pensato: con me e' diverso. E cosi' sembrava: mi ha professato fossi la donna che aveva sempre sognato di incontrare, l'amore della sua vita. Eravamo in sintonia su tutto, non solo sul sesso. Non era basata solo sul sesso la nostra relazione, ripeto. Anche se e' difficile crederlo.
> Ma con il tempo, lui ha capito che non sarebbe stato cosi' "semplice" lasciare tutto, si fara' fatto due conti in tasca, non so'... morale ha cercato di "rimandare" sempre la decisione.  E io gli ho creduto, perche' volevo credergli. Ripeto: in questi 4 anni e mezzo ne sono successe di cose...e ho avuto spesso "prove reali" che stesse comunque facendo qualcosa xche' cio' accadesse. Pero' poi non cambiava niente...sembrava sembrava...e basta.
> Mio marito non e' la ruota di scorta...e' un uomo che "non vedevo +" perche' ripeto, ero accecata da LUI e da quello che c'era tra di noi che sembrava "unico" e non volevo perdere.
> ...


Elisa se può rincuorarti posso dirti che anche a me è successo più o meno quello che è successo a te e adesso, a distanza di 3 anni, ringrazio tutti gli dei dell'universo di avermi salvato in extremis. Adesso sto con mia moglie e il nostro rapporto è migliore di "prima"... Lascia perdere cosa troverà il tuo ex-amante, fregatene se continuerà a riempire la sua vita con un'altra. Pensa a riempire la tua di vita, pensa a tuo marito e ai tuoi figli.


----------



## Elisa (13 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> scusa, ma questa frase a sollecitato la mia ilarità
> 
> grazie Elisa


sinceramente tu sei una di quelle che non ha capito niente della mia storia. E continui...


----------



## Elisa (13 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Elisa se può rincuorarti posso dirti che anche a me è successo più o meno quello che è successo a te e adesso, a distanza di 3 anni, ringrazio tutti gli dei dell'universo di avermi salvato in extremis. Adesso sto con mia moglie e il nostro rapporto è migliore di "prima"... Lascia perdere cosa troverà il tuo ex-amante, fregatene se continuerà a riempire la sua vita con un'altra. Pensa a riempire la tua di vita, pensa a tuo marito e ai tuoi figli.


Si mi ricordo Papero...comunque volevo dirti che lo so' che queste cose le avevo (piu' o meno) gia' scritte, ma come ben sai il percorso non e' "semplice" xche' avvenga la "disintossicazione". 
Ho preferito farlo pian piano...e scrivere in questo forum (anche se poi ho avuto le "ricadute") mi ha aiutato ad aprire gli occhi...

Dopo tanti mesi mi sono sentita "pronta" a ricominciare e a dare un taglio NETTO (perche' sono proprio sparita dalla sua vita cosi', senza dargli una spiegazione) a quella storia che ormai era diventata "patetica" e triste x tutti.

Ora sono molto decisa e sicura e vi ringrazio molto per tutto. Avrete capito che sono il tipo di persona che ha bisogno di essere incoraggiato e non buttato giu'. Ok le critiche...,ma non quelle gratuite e solo x "ferire" una persona che per quanto abbia sbagliato, soffre...


----------



## Abigail (13 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> quanti post...come rispondere a tutti?
> In breve...io quell'uomo l'ho amato davvero, cosi' com'era. Si mi ero resa conto chi fosse, ma come tante fanno, ho pensato: con me e' diverso. E cosi' sembrava: mi ha professato fossi la donna che aveva sempre sognato di incontrare, l'amore della sua vita. Eravamo in sintonia su tutto, non solo sul sesso. Non era basata solo sul sesso la nostra relazione, ripeto. Anche se e' difficile crederlo.
> Ma con il tempo, lui ha capito che non sarebbe stato cosi' "semplice" lasciare tutto, si fara' fatto due conti in tasca, non so'... morale ha cercato di "rimandare" sempre la decisione.  E io gli ho creduto, perche' volevo credergli. Ripeto: in questi 4 anni e mezzo ne sono successe di cose...e ho avuto spesso "prove reali" che stesse comunque facendo qualcosa xche' cio' accadesse. Pero' poi non cambiava niente...sembrava sembrava...e basta.
> Mio marito non e' la ruota di scorta...e' un uomo che "non vedevo +" perche' ripeto, ero accecata da LUI e da quello che c'era tra di noi che sembrava "unico" e non volevo perdere.
> ...


che ami più se stesso di te è normale, ci mancherebbe altro!!
Io comprendo benissimo il tuo stato d'animo e quel che stai vivendo però Elisa, devi iniziare ad essere molto sincera sopratutto con te stessa.
Lui non ti ha illusa, sei tu che ti sei fatta illudere, che hai voluto illuderti.
In questa storia entrambi avete le vostre responsabilità.
Se ora pensi di essere stata un giochino nelle sue mani contraddici qanto hai scritto sopra. Lui probabilmente non ha mai pensato di fare proprio un cacchio perchè la situazione andava bene ad entrambi. Per  dare un senso alla storia vi siete entrambi inventati una possibilità più concreta che puntualmente è fallita. I 5 anni così non sono stati buttati ma sono finiti.
o accetti questo stato di cose e investi in te, in tuo marito e nella tua famiglia o non vai avanti.
Perchè dalle tue parole traspare ancora un trasporto forte verso lui e una giustificabile rabbia per quel che non è stato.
Queste però non sono le premesse per ricominciare con tuo marito.
Pensaci


----------



## Elisa (13 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> che ami più se stesso di te è normale, ci mancherebbe altro!!
> Io comprendo benissimo il tuo stato d'animo e quel che stai vivendo però Elisa, devi iniziare ad essere molto sincera sopratutto con te stessa.
> Lui non ti ha illusa, sei tu che ti sei fatta illudere, che hai voluto illuderti.
> In questa storia entrambi avete le vostre responsabilità.
> ...


 
No mi dispiace ma lui mi ha proprio illusa...non e' una cosa che ci si possa inventare x scopazzarsi qualcuno! 
Certo...ultimamente diceva che dovevamo aver pazienza, che prima o poi "qualcosa sarebbe successo". E quando spingevo sull'acceleratore diceva: in questo momento non sono "pronto"...ma abbi pazienza, ce la faremo! boh! parole senza senso...e' per questo che ho iniziato FINALMENTE A CAPIRE!
E comunque io volevo prendesse una decisione in generale, anche di lasciarmi "andare" se non aveva intenzioni di fare una scelta, ma a lui stava bene cosi'.

E certo che ho ancora rancore...come dite, ho perso 4 anni e mezzo fatta di quello e soffrendo molto x niente...

Ok sono stata una cretina, avrei dovuto capire, non avrei dovuto accettare le sue "condizioni"...ecc ecc.
Ma l'ho fatto. non perche' stava bene anche a me RIPETO X LA MILLESIMA VOLTA, ma perche' non lo volevo perdere. Da cretina quale sono stata appunto.


----------



## Abigail (13 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> No mi dispiace ma lui mi ha proprio illusa...non e' una cosa che ci si possa inventare x scopazzarsi qualcuno!
> Certo...ultimamente diceva che dovevamo aver pazienza, che prima o poi "qualcosa sarebbe successo". E quando spingevo sull'acceleratore diceva: in questo momento non sono "pronto"...ma abbi pazienza, ce la faremo! boh! parole senza senso...e' per questo che ho iniziato FINALMENTE A CAPIRE!
> E comunque io volevo prendesse una decisione in generale, anche di lasciarmi "andare" se non aveva intenzioni di fare una scelta, ma a lui stava bene cosi'.
> 
> ...


vabbè, ste cazzate le abbiamo fatte in tante.
quello che non capisco ora è perchè non volti pagina!ora che ti rendi conto, che sie più lucida devi essere costruttiva, non rimpiangere.
lo so che stai di merda ma è l'unica cosa da fare!


----------



## Elisa (13 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> vabbè, ste cazzate le abbiamo fatte in tante.
> quello che non capisco ora è perchè non volti pagina!ora che ti rendi conto, che sie più lucida devi essere costruttiva, non rimpiangere.
> lo so che stai di merda ma è l'unica cosa da fare!


 
infatti sto' voltando pagina...e sono sincera, ho aspettato le vacanze perche' saremmo stati lontani x quasi 3 settimane e sarebbe stato + facile x me. Appena tornati l'ho rivisto, ho capito che sarebbe passato un altro anno UGUALE al precedente e a quello prima ancora...ho preso al balzo una sua cazzata e BOOM! SONO SPARITA!
E ho deciso che pero' voglio riprovarci con mio marito veramente (anche xche' nel frattempo non so', mi sono risentita + vicino a lui...), cosa che non avevo + provato a fare veramente...
Dai, per ora va benino...deve solo passarmi il rancore che ho dentro...va' a giornate chiaramente...


----------



## Abigail (13 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> infatti sto' voltando pagina...e sono sincera, ho aspettato le vacanze perche' saremmo stati lontani x quasi 3 settimane e sarebbe stato + facile x me. Appena tornati l'ho rivisto, ho capito che sarebbe passato un altro anno UGUALE al precedente e a quello prima ancora...ho preso al balzo una sua cazzata e BOOM! SONO SPARITA!
> E ho deciso che pero' voglio riprovarci con mio marito veramente (anche xche' nel frattempo non so', mi sono risentita + vicino a lui...), cosa che non avevo + provato a fare veramente...
> * Dai, per ora va benino...deve solo passarmi il rancore che ho dentro...va' a giornate chiaramente..*.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> infatti sto' voltando pagina...e sono sincera, ho aspettato le vacanze perche' saremmo stati lontani x quasi 3 settimane e sarebbe stato + facile x me. Appena tornati l'ho rivisto, ho capito che sarebbe passato un altro anno UGUALE al precedente e a quello prima ancora...ho preso al balzo una sua cazzata e BOOM! SONO SPARITA!
> E ho deciso che pero' voglio riprovarci con mio marito veramente (anche xche' nel frattempo non so', mi sono risentita + vicino a lui...), cosa che non avevo + provato a fare veramente...
> Dai, per ora va benino...deve solo passarmi il rancore che ho dentro...va' a giornate chiaramente...


Ecco appunto rancore.
Del resto è importante saper leggere le cose con obiettività no?
SO per esperienza che il cervello e il cuore ci ingannano, eh?
Ci autosuggestionamo eh?:up:


----------



## Elisa (13 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco appunto rancore.
> Del resto è importante saper leggere le cose con obiettività no?
> SO per esperienza che il cervello e il cuore ci ingannano, eh?
> Ci autosuggestionamo eh?:up:


Verissimo!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Verissimo!


E allora basta andare davanti ad uno specchio e dirsi: che cogliona sono stata, però dai è stato bello finchè è durato, e amen è andata così.
Del resto ricordati, che ti sei salvata in corner eh?:up::up::up:
Lo so sai? QUando amiamo pensiamo di essere importanti per l'altro eh?
Lo so, si sta male, quando vedi che l'altro se ne frega dell'importanza che diamo al rapporto.
Per questo ho deciso di investire molto poco nei rapporti, non si soffre e XD ci si diverte come pazzi!


----------



## Elisa (13 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E allora basta andare davanti ad uno specchio e dirsi: che cogliona sono stata, però dai è stato bello finchè è durato, e amen è andata così.
> Del resto ricordati, che ti sei salvata in corner eh?:up::up::up:
> Lo so sai? QUando amiamo pensiamo di essere importanti per l'altro eh?
> Lo so, si sta male, quando vedi che l'altro se ne frega dell'importanza che diamo al rapporto.
> Per questo ho deciso di investire molto poco nei rapporti, non si soffre e XD ci si diverte come pazzi!


Sicuramente se avesse lasciato tutto x me magari poi la "cornuta" sarei diventata io col tempo...
Va boh, chi se ne frega...ora e' finita. 
Io non sono una che si vuol divertire, non ci riuscirei...per carita', quando ero giovane e libera mi sara' anche capitato, ma ora non potrei mai...

In questo mondo dove tutti cercano sesso ed emozioni, io voglio AMORE e stabilita' sentimentale.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Sicuramente se avesse lasciato tutto x me magari poi la "cornuta" sarei diventata io col tempo...
> Va boh, chi se ne frega...ora e' finita.
> Io non sono una che si vuol divertire, non ci riuscirei...per carita', quando ero giovane e libera mi sara' anche capitato, ma ora non potrei mai...
> 
> In questo mondo dove tutti cercano sesso ed emozioni, io voglio AMORE e stabilita' sentimentale.


AMORE?
Ehi donna è solo nella tua testa eh?
Non c'è, non esiste, chiedilo ad Alce
Suvvia non hai più diciasette anni eh?
Voglio voglio voglio, l'erba voglio non cresce nemmeno nel giardino del re!!!!


----------



## Elisa (13 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> amore?
> Ehi donna è solo nella tua testa eh?
> Non c'è, non esiste, chiedilo ad alce
> Suvvia non hai più diciasette anni eh?
> Voglio voglio voglio, l'erba voglio non cresce nemmeno nel giardino del re!!!!


 ma che stai a dire???


----------



## alfeo (13 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> No mi dispiace ma lui mi ha proprio illusa...non e' una cosa che ci si possa inventare x scopazzarsi qualcuno!
> Certo...ultimamente diceva che dovevamo aver pazienza, che prima o poi "qualcosa sarebbe successo". E quando spingevo sull'acceleratore diceva: in questo momento non sono "pronto"...ma abbi pazienza, ce la faremo! boh! parole senza senso...e' per questo che ho iniziato FINALMENTE A CAPIRE!
> E comunque io volevo prendesse una decisione in generale, anche di lasciarmi "andare" se non aveva intenzioni di fare una scelta, ma a lui stava bene cosi'.
> 
> ...


Vedo che il tuo thread sta stimolando una discussione molto interessante e riscca di spunti.
Per quanto riguarda te ho notato che anche in questo post hai scritto che eri "fatta di quello"... facendo inconsciamente riferimento al suo messaggio in cui paragonava te alla droga.
Questo riferimento e le tue parole mi fanno capire che sei ancora molto debole e ancora vittima della sua influenza che sei riuscita a minimizzare solo annullando i rapporti. Infatti in questa fase puoi solo riuscire a cancellarlo materialmente perché, nonostante la delusione e il rancore che senti, lui è ancora presente e vivido nella tua mente (o cuore, se ti piace di più).
Sii consapevole di questa debolezza perché ogni ulteriore interazione non potrebbe che farti ancora altro male.
Un'altra cosa mi pare leggermete azzardata (scusa se mi permetto, potrei anche sbagliarmi, è solo un'impressione): la rivalutazione di tuo marito. Mi pare troppo immediata, troppo "ad orologeria"... forse è più figlia del rimorso, della voglia di cancellare l'altro, più di un reale riavvicinamento. 
Io auspico questo riavvicinamento e lo credo possibile (concordo con te che bisogna almeno provarci) però sarei più cauto nel decretare una nuova fase perché nuove disillusioni da tuo marito potrebbero ricacciarti nello stesso (o altro) inferno.
Forza (e cancella l'idea di andare su quell'account maledetto... ci sei andata ancora?)


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> *Sicuramente se avesse lasciato tutto x me magari poi la "cornuta" sarei diventata io col tempo...*
> Va boh, chi se ne frega...ora e' finita.
> *Io non sono una che si vuol divertire*, non ci riuscirei...per carita', quando ero giovane e libera mi sara' anche capitato*, ma ora non potrei mai...
> *
> In questo mondo dove tutti cercano sesso ed emozioni, i*o voglio AMORE e stabilita' sentimentale*.


un giorno dirai mezza parola su tuo marito e i tuoi figli, eh, io sto qui ad aspettare...


----------



## Micia (13 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> un giorno dirai mezza parola su tuo marito e i tuoi figli, eh, io sto qui ad aspettare...


:mrgreen:


----------



## Elisa (13 Settembre 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Vedo che il tuo thread sta stimolando una discussione molto interessante e riscca di spunti.
> Per quanto riguarda te ho notato che anche in questo post hai scritto che eri "fatta di quello"... facendo inconsciamente riferimento al suo messaggio in cui paragonava te alla droga.
> Questo riferimento e le tue parole mi fanno capire che sei ancora molto debole e ancora vittima della sua influenza che sei riuscita a minimizzare solo annullando i rapporti. Infatti in questa fase puoi solo riuscire a cancellarlo materialmente perché, nonostante la delusione e il rancore che senti, lui è ancora presente e vivido nella tua mente (o cuore, se ti piace di più).
> Sii consapevole di questa debolezza perché ogni ulteriore interazione non potrebbe che farti ancora altro male.
> ...


 
Ciao Alfeo! beh non posso dimenticare una persona che ho amato tanto in poche settimane, nonostante il male che poi mi abbia fatto...
Quindi e' chiaro che qualcosa ancora c'e' dentro di me, ma diciamo che ho capito che non e' "la persona" giusta x me, anzi, mi stava solo rovinando la vita...
Per quanto riguarda il marito, sappi che non e' stato cosi' immediato...anzi...Erano un po' di mesi che "sentivo qualcosa"... ma continuando a vedere quell'altro che mi riempiva di attenzioni e "ti amo" ogni momento, di certo non avevo la lucidita' giusta x capire...
Vedremo...se quando mi passera' il rancore e quello che ho ancora dentro x l'altro in modo + "concreto" e cercando di ricostruire il rapporto con il marito (non e' che vado a mille, un passo alla volta...) verra' fuori (spero) cosa e' giusto fare...


----------



## Elisa (13 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> un giorno dirai mezza parola su tuo marito e i tuoi figli, eh, io sto qui ad aspettare...


si parlava in generale Verena....!! su non state li' a soppesare ogni parola e frase ora!! e che cavolo!


----------



## Elisa (13 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> :mrgreen:


 
e di parole sul marito ne sto' dicendo molte tra l'altro...magari dovreste leggere prima di parlare!


----------



## Micia (13 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> e di parole sul marito ne sto' dicendo molte tra l'altro...magari dovreste leggere prima di parlare!


ho sorriso infatti.


----------



## brugola (13 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> e di parole sul marito ne sto' dicendo molte tra l'altro...magari dovreste leggere prima di parlare!


ammetterai che spendi più parole  per il tuo tipo che non per tuo marito.
onestamente non sembri molto dedita alla ricostruzione del tuo matrimonio, magari è un'impressione ...


----------



## Elisa (13 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ho sorriso infatti.


non l'ho capita!


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> si parlava in generale Verena....!! su non state li' a soppesare ogni parola e frase ora!! e che cavolo!


Ma tu parli SEMPRE in generale.
Sarò sincera: una tua autocritica forte non l'ho ancora sentita. Finché questo sentimento non germoglierà, vuol dire che il tuo rapporto FORTE è sempre con l'amante, anche da lontana. Non è cambiato nulla.


----------



## Elisa (13 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ammetterai che spendi più parole per il tuo tipo che non per tuo marito.
> onestamente non sembri molto dedita alla ricostruzione del tuo matrimonio, magari è un'impressione ...


 
si pero' ragazzi...leggete tutto, ne abbiamo gia' parlato e riparlato...

non e' che mi sveglio una mattina e boom! i problemi e il resto con il marito scompaiono come x magia...
Cazzarola...sono appena venuta fuori da sta' storia di M...
Ho detto che ci sto' riprovando e inizio a sentire qualcosa dopo secoli x mio marito.
Ma non vi VA BENE MAI NIENTE=??????


----------



## Elisa (13 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ma tu parli SEMPRE in generale.
> Sarò sincera: una tua autocritica forte non l'ho ancora sentita. Finché questo sentimento non germoglierà, vuol dire che il tuo rapporto FORTE è sempre con l'amante, anche da lontana. Non è cambiato nulla.


e si puo' essere. E allora scrivi che tornero' pure a scoparmelo e cosi' siamo tutti felici e contenti.
Tanto e' solo questo che volete sentirvi dire.
State solo li' ad aspettare che io ci ricaschi con quello x dire: visto?? non avevi l'atteggiamento giusto???


----------



## brugola (13 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> si pero' ragazzi...leggete tutto, ne abbiamo gia' parlato e riparlato...
> 
> non e' che mi sveglio una mattina e boom! i problemi e il resto con il marito compaiono come x magia...
> Cazzarola...sono appena venuta fuori da sta' storia di M...
> ...


va bene tutto quello che vuoi tu elisa, è che il discorso di tuo marito è molto marginale.
e secondo me sbagli perchè se ti concentrassi più su quello riusciresti a superare molto prima il resto


----------



## Elisa (13 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> va bene tutto quello che vuoi tu elisa, è che il discorso di tuo marito è molto marginale.
> e secondo me sbagli perchè se ti concentrassi più su quello riusciresti a superare molto prima il resto


 
ripeto...non mi puo' passare cosi' velocemente...se avete una pozione magica mandatemela immediatamente.
Io sono cosi', mi sento cosi'.


----------



## Abigail (13 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> e si puo' essere. E allora scrivi che tornero' pure a scoparmelo e cosi' siamo tutti felici e contenti.
> Tanto e' solo questo che volete sentirvi dire.
> * State solo li' ad aspettare che io ci ricaschi con quello x dire: visto?? non avevi l'atteggiamento giusto?*??


ma sei fuori?????
perchè generalizzi e perchè t'incazzi??
ti pare che ce ne venga qualcosa se ci ricaschi??
mi spiace che tu abbia quest'impressione.
Siamo tutti qui a votare per te!


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> e si puo' essere. E allora scrivi che tornero' pure a scoparmelo e cosi' siamo tutti felici e contenti.
> Tanto e' solo questo che volete sentirvi dire.
> State solo li' ad aspettare che io ci ricaschi con quello x dire: visto?? non avevi l'atteggiamento giusto???


*MA QUANDO MAI?!*
Io vorrei tu fossi serena. E la tua famiglia rifiorisse. Vorrei capissi il male che hai fatto a te stessa e a loro.

Di donne che si tengono l'amante per anni sono piene le città, sai a noi che frega una piu', una meno.

Ma di donne che con coraggio e dignità ridisegnano la loro vita, partendo da LORO, dai loro ERRORI, da come possono concretamente RIMEDIARE, di queste purtroppo c'è penuria.

Non devi dimostrare nulla a noi (che abbiamo i nostri errori sulle spalle), ma hai tutto da DIMOSTRARE A TE STESSA, sei pronta per cominciare?!


----------



## Elisa (13 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> *MA QUANDO MAI?!*
> Io vorrei tu fossi serena. E la tua famiglia rifiorisse. Vorrei capissi il male che hai fatto a te stessa e a loro.
> 
> Di donne che si tengono l'amante per anni sono piene le città, sai a noi che frega una piu', una meno.
> ...


 
Ho gia' COMINCIATO...ma di certo e' dura!


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> e si puo' essere. E allora scrivi che tornero' pure a scoparmelo e cosi' siamo tutti felici e contenti.
> Tanto e' solo questo che volete sentirvi dire.
> State solo li' ad aspettare che io ci ricaschi con quello x dire: visto?? non avevi l'atteggiamento giusto???



Ciao Elisa.
Seguo da poco il forum, della tua storia so solo quello che ho letto in questo thread.

Ti dico quello che ho inteso io dai post che ti hanno scritto.

"Cara Elisa, va benissimo che finalmente tu ti stia staccando dall'amante, siamo tutti con te per questo, e siamo contentissimi se riesci a recuperare con tuo marito. Tuttavia, se continui a dire che sei stata ingannata dall'amante, che è tutta colpa sua, che se lui avesse mollato la moglie ALLORA avresti mollato il marito per iniziare una nuova storia insieme, questo potrebbe significare che anche adesso stai con tuo marito per "comodità", e che non hai ancora riconosciuto le TUE responsabilità nell'aver VOLUTO credere alle panzane dell'amante. Questi passi sono necessari per crescere e per prendere decisioni consapevoli per la tua vita."

Capisco che tu stia soffrendo, ma devo dire che se il senso dei post è quello, quoto tutto.
In bocca al lupo, non deve essere per nulla facile .


----------



## Papero (13 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ma sei fuori?????
> perchè generalizzi e perchè t'incazzi??
> ti pare che ce ne venga qualcosa se ci ricaschi??
> mi spiace che tu abbia quest'impressione.
> Siamo tutti qui a votare per te!



Elisa, il problema è che a forza di parlarne tuo marito ci fa un po pena e il tuo amante CI RESTA ALTAMENTE SUI COGLIONI


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ripeto...non mi puo' passare cosi' velocemente...se avete una pozione magica mandatemela immediatamente.
> Io sono cosi', mi sento cosi'.


E ALLORA SEI LIMITATA!

Possibile che Elisa si riduca a questo? A "quel pezzo di merda non mi ha voluta"?!


----------



## Micia (13 Settembre 2010)

*elisa*

sono stata sarcastica con Elisa.

lo ammetto, chiedo scusa.davvero.

ascolta le racchiacce che dicono cose giuste.


----------



## Elisa (13 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Elisa, il problema è che a forza di parlarne tuo marito ci fa un po pena e il tuo amante CI RESTA ALTAMENTE SUI COGLIONI


lo cancello allora! contenti??


----------



## Elisa (13 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> E ALLORA SEI LIMITATA!
> 
> Possibile che Elisa si riduca a questo? A "quel pezzo di merda non mi ha voluta"?!


 
gia'....


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ...beh...mio marito e' fantastico, pero' anche lui in questi anni che ha capito...non e' che abbia fatto molto x noi due...
> *E ora non dite che quella in "difetto" ero io xche' tradivo...perche' se io tradivo, magari era anche perche' qualcosa mi mancava no?*??


ti do' una Patente Verena a punti. Partiamo da 30.
Oggi ne hai persi 10 con questa frase:carneval::carneval:


----------



## brugola (13 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ...beh...mio marito e' fantastico, pero' anche lui in questi anni che ha capito...non e' che abbia fatto molto x noi due...
> E ora non dite che quella in "difetto" ero io xche' tradivo...perche' se io tradivo, *magari era anche perche' qualcosa mi mancava no*???


dai...è così scontato questo ragionamento.......


----------



## Elisa (13 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ti do' una Patente Verena a punti. Partiamo da 30.
> Oggi ne hai persi 10 con questa frase:carneval::carneval:


 e te pareva...lo sapevo...


----------



## Papero (13 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ...beh...mio marito e' fantastico, pero' anche lui in questi anni che ha capito...non e' che abbia fatto molto x noi due...
> E ora non dite che quella in "difetto" ero io xche' tradivo...perche' se io tradivo, magari era anche perche' qualcosa mi mancava no???


Io credo che la nostra mente crei un immagine volutamente handicappata del partner per poterlo tradire senza sensi di colpa. Poi magari mi sbaglio eh...


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Io credo che la nostra mente *crei un immagine volutamente handicappata del partner *per poterlo tradire senza sensi di colpa. Poi magari mi sbaglio eh...



handi...penata?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Elisa (13 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Io credo che la nostra mente crei un immagine volutamente handicappata del partner per poterlo tradire senza sensi di colpa. Poi magari mi sbaglio eh...


insomma...magari dopo, col tempo...se una persona "brava" in linea di massima, inizia a tradire (e non e' nel suo DNA) magari c'e' anche altro...


----------



## Papero (13 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> handi...penata?:rotfl::rotfl:


:uhoh:


----------



## Angel (13 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Io credo che la nostra mente crei un immagine volutamente handicappata del partner per poterlo tradire senza sensi di colpa. Poi magari mi sbaglio eh...


Concordo..


----------



## ranatan (13 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Io credo che la nostra mente crei un immagine volutamente handicappata del partner per poterlo tradire senza sensi di colpa. Poi magari mi sbaglio eh...


Concordo. Spesso è così, si tendono a vedere solo i difetti del partner per "giustificare" il proprio comportamento, sorvolando invece allegramente sulle nostre mancanze nei suoi riguardi.


----------



## Nobody (13 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> insomma...magari dopo, col tempo...se una persona "brava" in linea di massima, inizia a tradire (e non e' nel suo DNA) *magari c'e' anche altro*...


Sicuramente è così. Ma questo non deve diventare un alibi. Prima di arrivare a tradire si può anche provare a parlarne, e se non c'è altra soluzione a separarsi.


----------



## Papero (13 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> insomma...magari dopo, col tempo...se una persona "brava" in linea di massima, inizia a tradire (e non e' nel suo DNA) magari c'e' anche altro...


Mah... io non direi, o meglio. lo pensavo quando ero ancora invaghito dell'altra persona, mi giustificavo pensando che se tradivo era colpa anche di mia moglie. Adesso che sono rinsavito credo che quella fosse una scusa bella e buona


----------



## Angel (13 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> insomma...magari dopo, col tempo...se una persona "brava" in linea di massima, inizia a tradire (e non e' nel suo DNA) magari c'e' anche altro...


Concordo anche in questo....però...tu per non arrivare a tradire hai fatto qualcosa??...o era l'unica soluzione?

Sembrerà una domanda stupida banale...ma ultimamente tengo dei pensieri....


----------



## ranatan (13 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> insomma...magari dopo, col tempo...se una persona "brava" in linea di massima, inizia a tradire (e non e' nel suo DNA) magari c'e' anche altro...


No, Elisa, non dovrebbe essere così. In un "mondo ideale" nel momento in cui una persona si accorge di non stare più bene con il partner, dovrebbe parlargli dei propri disagi.


----------



## Abigail (13 Settembre 2010)

vabè però esagerate. 
Elisa ce la  sta mettendo tutta per ricominciare, datele tempo!!!


----------



## Amoremio (13 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Ciao Elisa.
> Seguo da poco il forum, della tua storia so solo quello che ho letto in questo thread.
> 
> Ti dico quello che ho inteso io dai post che ti hanno scritto.
> ...


 
quello è :up:

quello che non è in questo 3d è l'inizio
quando elisa ci parlava (comunque giustificandolo) delle perplessità per i ritardi dell'amante
e del fatto che tra lei e il marito fosse tutto finito e non "aggiustabile" 

su quest'ultimo punto mi viene un germe di riflessione che rinvio ad altra occasione


----------



## Amoremio (13 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Io credo che la nostra mente crei un immagine volutamente handicappata del partner per poterlo tradire senza sensi di colpa. Poi magari mi sbaglio eh...


sai che lo penso anch'io? :up:


----------



## Elisa (13 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> vabè però esagerate.
> Elisa ce la sta mettendo tutta per ricominciare, datele tempo!!!


 
grazie...certo se dovessi tener conto di tutte le cose che dite, dopo aver mollato l'amante dovrei pure mollare marito e bimbi e starmente da sola x sempre visto che non ho capito un .... della vita a questo punto.

EH SI...cosi' va la vita...quello tranquillo e sereno in famiglia e invece la mia e quella di bimbi marito e compagnia bella distrutta...
Cosi' va la vita...i disonesti non la pagano mai!

p.s. e non dovrei avere nemmeno la possibilita' di recuperare secondo voi!


----------



## Abigail (13 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> grazie...certo se dovessi tener conto di tutte le cose che dite, dopo aver mollato l'amante dovrei pure mollare marito e bimbi e starmente da sola x sempre visto che non ho capito un .... della vita a questo punto.
> 
> EH SI...cosi' va la vita...quello tranquillo e sereno in famiglia e invece la mia e quella di bimbi marito e compagnia bella distrutta...
> Cosi' va la vita...i disonesti non la pagano mai!


Elisa, devi leggere quello che ti si scrive perchè lo si fa solo per aiutarti.
per un percorso di ricostruzione devi anche ammettere i tuoi errori, le tue manchevolezze e leggerti bene dentro per non rifarli.
e' la tua di vita, devi essere tu quella che ha interesse a viverla bene


----------



## Elisa (13 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Elisa, devi leggere quello che ti si scrive perchè lo si fa solo per aiutarti.
> per un percorso di ricostruzione devi anche ammettere i tuoi errori, le tue manchevolezze e leggerti bene dentro per non rifarli.
> e' la tua di vita, devi essere tu quella che ha interesse a viverla bene


 
ma lo sto' facendo siete VOI convinti del contrario! Basta che scrivo due parole su quello che "giustamente" mi ha rovinato anni di vita (ok l'ho voluto ma sono anche stata un po' "fregata", diciamocelo!) e dite che io parlo solo di quello, che non mi sento in colpa, che non penso veramente al marito. MA NON E' VERO!!


----------



## Amoremio (13 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> insomma...magari dopo, col tempo...se una persona "brava" in linea di massima, inizia a tradire (e non e' nel suo DNA) magari c'e' anche altro...


e se c'è "altro", la risposta è tradire?

elisa secondo me (per quel che vale il mio parere) tu stai facendo un giusto percorso
prima o poi arriverai allo step "smetto di raccontarmela"
ma ci vuole ancora un po'

sarà doloroso
ma molto liberatorio:up:


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Elisa, devi leggere quello che ti si scrive perchè lo si fa solo per aiutarti.
> per un percorso di ricostruzione devi anche ammettere i tuoi errori, le tue manchevolezze e leggerti bene dentro per non rifarli.
> e' la tua di vita, devi essere tu quella che ha interesse a viverla bene


Già, quoto.

Tra l'altro parametrare la tua vita futura alla sua non ha senso.

Se a lui e mugliera sta bene raccontarsi vicendevolmente un sacco di cucche (perché le donne saranno pure zitte ma mica sceme, cosa credi, che li non sappia tutta una serie di cosette sul suo polletto?!), sono casi loro.

E' il "loro" livello di dignità. Non il tuo.

Non ho mai avocato la separazione di per sé, anzi, sono sempre a favore della ricostruzione, ma hai da scavare e parecchio!!!


----------



## Elisa (13 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e se c'è "altro", la risposta è tradire?
> 
> elisa secondo me (per quel che vale il mio parere) tu stai facendo un giusto percorso
> prima o poi arriverai allo step "smetto di raccontarmela"
> ...


NON AVEVO PROGRAMMATO DI TRADIRE COMUNQUE. e' CAPITATO, E' STATO DAVVERO "UN CASO"...MA TANTO DIRETE DI NO, CHE ME LA SONO CERCATA ... (VOLENDO lo avrei fatto anche prima, visto che mi era gia' capitato di essere "corteggiata"...eppure...)


----------



## ranatan (13 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> grazie...certo se dovessi tener conto di tutte le cose che dite, dopo aver mollato l'amante dovrei pure mollare marito e bimbi e starmente da sola x sempre visto che non ho capito un .... della vita a questo punto.
> 
> EH SI...cosi' va la vita...quello tranquillo e sereno in famiglia e invece la mia e quella di bimbi marito e compagnia bella distrutta...
> Cosi' va la vita...i disonesti non la pagano mai!
> ...


Sinceramente questa opzione non te la ventilerei mai!


----------



## Amoremio (13 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> grazie...certo se dovessi tener conto di tutte le cose che dite, dopo aver mollato l'amante dovrei pure mollare marito e bimbi e starmente da sola x sempre visto che non ho capito un .... della vita a questo punto.
> 
> EH SI...cosi' va la vita...quello tranquillo e sereno in famiglia e invece la mia e quella di bimbi marito e compagnia bella distrutta...
> Cosi' va la vita...i disonesti non la pagano mai!
> ...


non penso proprio

penso anzi che sia doveroso da parte tua impegnare nel rapporto con tuo marito le  energie che hai disperso per trovare amabile l'altro


----------



## brugola (13 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> NON AVEVO PROGRAMMATO DI TRADIRE COMUNQUE. e' CAPITATO, E' STATO DAVVERO "UN CASO"...MA TANTO DIRETE DI NO, CHE ME LA SONO CERCATA ... (VOLENDO lo avrei fatto anche prima, visto che mi era gia' capitato di essere "corteggiata"...eppure...)


elisa ma è inutile che ti incazzi....qua ti si legge e ti si segue con affetto sperando che le cose vadano nel modo migliore
chi dovrebbe dire di no??
è che invece di continuare a accumulare rabbia per la sua presunta serenità con la moglie dovresti concentrarti sul tuo matrimonio, tutto qua


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2010)

Elisa, scusa se insisto.

 Ma a te pare brutto aver amato un altro uomo?  Da chi ti stai difendendo? Quale vocina nel tuo subconscio dice che "Vali nulla se hai tradito con un altro?"

Non è quello il tuo peccato. Quelle sono cose che capitano ai vivi. Nessuno se non un "dogma" tuo intrinseco ti sta rinfacciando questo. Non è mica quello il problema vero.

Riflettici....


----------



## Nobody (13 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> NON AVEVO PROGRAMMATO DI TRADIRE COMUNQUE. e' CAPITATO, *E' STATO DAVVERO "UN CASO*"...MA TANTO DIRETE DI NO, CHE ME LA SONO CERCATA ... (VOLENDO lo avrei fatto anche prima, visto che mi era gia' capitato di essere "corteggiata"...eppure...)


Un caso è il vaso di fiori che ci casca sulla testa... mi spiace, ma finchè non comincerai a chiamare le cose col loro nome e a dare il giusto senso alle tue azioni (che non sto certo giudicando), sarai sempre nell'equivoco che può generare tra le altre cose quell'astinenza emozionale così faticosa da superare.


----------



## Abigail (13 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ma lo sto' facendo siete VOI convinti del contrario! Basta che scrivo due parole su quello che "giustamente" mi ha rovinato anni di vita (ok l'ho voluto ma sono anche stata un po' "fregata", diciamocelo!) e dite che io parlo solo di quello, che non mi sento in colpa, che non penso veramente al marito. MA NON E' VERO!!


Tu dai retta a te stessa e alla tua voglia di ricominciare.
vale solo questo.


----------



## Amoremio (13 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> NON AVEVO PROGRAMMATO DI TRADIRE COMUNQUE. e' CAPITATO, E' STATO DAVVERO "UN CASO"...MA TANTO DIRETE DI NO, CHE ME LA SONO CERCATA ... (VOLENDO lo avrei fatto anche prima, visto che mi era gia' capitato di essere "corteggiata"...eppure...)


non te la prendere

il mio parere sugli accadimenti è noto e non rivolto a te

anzi, faccio inversione ad "U" 
se te la vuoi prendere con qualcuno puoi tranquillamente prendertela con me 
sei in una fase in cui molti traditori hanno bisogno di prendersela con qualcuno e, quando tutto manca, se la prendono col tradito (e alcuni sviluppano persino sentimenti rancorosi verso il medesimo)


----------



## Abigail (13 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non te la prendere
> 
> il mio parere sugli accadimenti è noto e non rivolto a te
> 
> ...


quoto:carneval:


----------



## Elisa (13 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Tu dai retta a te stessa e alla tua voglia di ricominciare.
> vale solo questo.


 
ok grazie. speriamo di farcela...con sti' momenti un po' cosi' non e' facile...


----------



## Micia (13 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> quoto:carneval:


copiona:mrgreen:

l'avevo fatto prima io mentalmente.


----------



## Elisa (13 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non te la prendere
> 
> il mio parere sugli accadimenti è noto e non rivolto a te
> 
> ...


 
io non c'e' ASSOLUTAMENTE CON IL TRADITO! ANZI!! 
io ce l'ho con quello che mi ha portato QUI ... IN QUESTO FORUM, A raccontare questa storia assurda...! 

P.S. Si l'ho voluto io....! non iniziate a dire che lui non ha fatto niente di quello che comunque volevo anche io! uff


----------



## Micia (13 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ok grazie. speriamo di farcela...con sti' momenti un po' cosi' non e' facile...


 
quanti anni ha la piccina?


----------



## Abigail (13 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> copiona:mrgreen:
> 
> l'avevo fatto prima io mentalmente.


anzi mettiamolo in home page: quelli incazzati se la prendano con amoremio.
E' tutta colpa sua:mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (13 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> quoto:carneval:


anche con te :mexican:


----------



## Micia (13 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> anzi mettiamolo in home page: quelli incazzati se la prendano con amoremio.
> E' tutta colpa sua:mrgreen:


un giorno per una non fa male a nessuna:mrgreen:


----------



## Micia (13 Settembre 2010)

*ot*

ho fame.:incazzato:


----------



## ranatan (13 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> io non c'e' ASSOLUTAMENTE CON IL TRADITO! ANZI!!
> io ce l'ho con quello che mi ha portato QUI ... IN QUESTO FORUM, A raccontare questa storia assurda...!
> 
> P.S. Si l'ho voluto io....! non iniziate a dire che lui non ha fatto niente di quello che comunque volevo anche io! uff


Ma tu cosa vorresti che ti dicessimo per farti stare meglio?
Vorresti essere compatita perchè sei stata sfortunata e hai trovato un uomo che ti ha presa in giro?


----------



## Amoremio (13 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> anzi mettiamolo in home page: quelli incazzati se la prendano con amoremio.
> E' tutta colpa sua:mrgreen:


vabbè ma pretendo una remunerazione periodica in approvazioni per il servizio sociale svolto :carneval:


----------



## brugola (13 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ho fame.:incazzato:


pure io, da morire :incazzato:


----------



## Abigail (13 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ok grazie. speriamo di farcela...con sti' momenti un po' cosi' non e' facile...


ma certo che ce la fai!!
basta volerlo !


----------



## Micia (13 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> pure io, da morire :incazzato:


chettemagni Oggi?



Elisa, scusaci.


----------



## ranatan (13 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> chettemagni Oggi?
> 
> 
> 
> Elisa, scusaci.


No, scusate, per me non è giusto inquinare i post di Elisa


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> NON AVEVO PROGRAMMATO DI TRADIRE COMUNQUE. e' CAPITATO, E' STATO DAVVERO "UN CASO"...MA TANTO DIRETE DI NO, CHE ME LA SONO CERCATA ... (VOLENDO lo avrei fatto anche prima, visto che mi era gia' capitato di essere "corteggiata"...eppure...)


Elisa io so cosa intendi per capitato. Quello che intendi è che fino ad allora non avevi mai pensato di tradire, ti sei trovata in una situazione che forse si era spinta troppo in là. Il problema che devi ammettere con te stessa che c'è stato un momento in cui avresti potuto dire no e fermarti prima che la situazione degenerasse. Non l'hai fatto come non l'ho fatto io.
Non dare responsabilità a lui per una scelta che hai fatto tu.
Non possiamo sapere tutte le sfumature della tua storia resta il fatto che se lui ti amava come l'amavi tu prendeva la fatidica decisione in poco tempo. Non l'ha fatto e tu hai continuato comunque, e scusa ma sono quasi certa che in cuor tuo sapevi che non sarebbe mai cambiato niente. Ma ne eri così innamorata che ti sei autoconvinta.
Il fatto che tu fossi da subito pronta a lasciare tuo marito mi fa pensare che l'amore per lui non esistesse già più. 
Questo non esclude che tu possa ricostruire con lui ma valuta bene se è quello che ti rende felice..


----------



## Abigail (13 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Elisa io so cosa intendi per capitato. Quello che intendi è che fino ad allora non avevi mai pensato di tradire, ti sei trovata in una situazione che forse si era spinta troppo in là. Il problema che devi ammettere con te stessa che c'è stato un momento in cui avresti potuto dire no e fermarti prima che la situazione degenerasse. Non l'hai fatto come non l'ho fatto io.
> Non dare responsabilità a lui per una scelta che hai fatto tu.
> Non possiamo sapere tutte le sfumature della tua storia resta il fatto che se lui ti amava come l'amavi tu prendeva la fatidica decisione in poco tempo. Non l'ha fatto e tu hai continuato comunque, e scusa ma sono quasi certa che in cuor tuo sapevi che non sarebbe mai cambiato niente. Ma ne eri così innamorata che ti sei autoconvinta.
> Il fatto che tu fossi da subito pronta a lasciare tuo marito mi fa pensare che l'amore per lui non esistesse già più.
> Questo non esclude che tu possa ricostruire con lui ma valuta bene se è quello che ti rende felice..


quoto tutto, parola per parola:up:


----------



## Elisa (13 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Elisa io so cosa intendi per capitato. Quello che intendi è che fino ad allora non avevi mai pensato di tradire, ti sei trovata in una situazione che forse si era spinta troppo in là. Il problema che devi ammettere con te stessa che c'è stato un momento in cui avresti potuto dire no e fermarti prima che la situazione degenerasse. Non l'hai fatto come non l'ho fatto io.
> Non dare responsabilità a lui per una scelta che hai fatto tu.
> Non possiamo sapere tutte le sfumature della tua storia resta il fatto che se lui ti amava come l'amavi tu prendeva la fatidica decisione in poco tempo. Non l'ha fatto e tu hai continuato comunque, e scusa ma sono quasi certa che in cuor tuo sapevi che non sarebbe mai cambiato niente. Ma ne eri così innamorata che ti sei autoconvinta.
> Il fatto che tu fossi da subito pronta a lasciare tuo marito mi fa pensare che l'amore per lui non esistesse già più.
> Questo non esclude che tu possa ricostruire con lui ma valuta bene se è quello che ti rende felice..


 
Si hai ragione...mi sono spinta oltre e sono andata avanti anche se dentro di me sapevo che sarebbe finita cosi'...non so' come"non mi facesse + ragionare"...forse veramente x me era un sentimento forte e travolgente.
Con mio marito non so'...ripeto, vedremo come andranno le cose piano piano...anche lui credo non voglia separarsi cosi' facilmente, altrimenti dopo tutte le cose successe in questi anni, ci saremmo gia' lasciati...


----------



## Papero (13 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Elisa io so cosa intendi per capitato. Quello che intendi è che fino ad allora non avevi mai pensato di tradire, ti sei trovata in una situazione che forse si era spinta troppo in là. Il problema che devi ammettere con te stessa che c'è stato un momento in cui avresti potuto dire no e fermarti prima che la situazione degenerasse. Non l'hai fatto come non l'ho fatto io.
> Non dare responsabilità a lui per una scelta che hai fatto tu.
> Non possiamo sapere tutte le sfumature della tua storia resta il fatto che se lui ti amava come l'amavi tu prendeva la fatidica decisione in poco tempo. Non l'ha fatto e tu hai continuato comunque, e scusa ma sono quasi certa che in cuor tuo sapevi che non sarebbe mai cambiato niente. Ma ne eri così innamorata che ti sei autoconvinta.
> Il fatto che tu fossi da subito pronta a lasciare tuo marito mi fa pensare che l'amore per lui non esistesse già più.
> Questo non esclude che tu possa ricostruire con lui ma valuta bene se è quello che ti rende felice..


Quoto anch'io e m'incazzo perchè non sono riuscito a dirlo prima di farfalla


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Quoto anch'io e m'incazzo perchè non sono riuscito a dirlo prima di farfalla


se vuoi cancello lo riscrivi tu e io quoto


----------



## Elisa (13 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> se vuoi cancello lo riscrivi tu e io quoto


 
p.s. solo una cosa: io tante volte gli ho detto al simpaticone: ti prego, se non sei veramente convinto di noi, se hai dubbi a lasciare la moglie, se non sei sicuro che presto staremo insieme, dimmelo...ricordati che sto' "distruggendo" il mio matrimonio xche' mi sto' allontanando dal marito comportandomi malissimo e ci sono di mezzi dei figli.

E lui: ma ti pare che farei una cosa del genere???? C.V.D.


----------



## Nobody (13 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Elisa io so cosa intendi per capitato. Quello che intendi è che fino ad allora non avevi mai pensato di tradire, ti sei trovata in una situazione che forse si era spinta troppo in là. Il problema che devi ammettere con te stessa che c'è stato un momento in cui avresti potuto dire no e fermarti prima che la situazione degenerasse. Non l'hai fatto come non l'ho fatto io.
> Non dare responsabilità a lui per una scelta che hai fatto tu.
> Non possiamo sapere tutte le sfumature della tua storia resta il fatto che se lui ti amava come l'amavi tu prendeva la fatidica decisione in poco tempo. Non l'ha fatto e tu hai continuato comunque, e scusa ma sono quasi certa che in cuor tuo sapevi che non sarebbe mai cambiato niente. Ma ne eri così innamorata che ti sei autoconvinta.
> Il fatto che tu fossi da subito pronta a lasciare tuo marito mi fa pensare che l'amore per lui non esistesse già più.
> Questo non esclude che tu possa ricostruire con lui ma valuta bene se è quello che ti rende felice..


Quotone!


----------



## Amoremio (13 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Elisa io so cosa intendi per capitato. Quello che intendi è che *fino ad allora non avevi mai pensato di tradire, ti sei trovata in una situazione che forse si era spinta troppo in là. Il problema che devi ammettere con te stessa che c'è stato un momento in cui avresti potuto dire no e fermarti prima che la situazione degenerasse. Non l'hai fatto come non l'ho fatto io.*
> *Non dare responsabilità a lui per una scelta che hai fatto tu.*
> *Non possiamo sapere tutte le sfumature della tua storia resta il fatto che se lui ti amava come l'amavi tu prendeva la fatidica decisione in poco tempo. Non l'ha fatto e tu hai continuato comunque, e scusa ma sono quasi certa che in cuor tuo sapevi che non sarebbe mai cambiato niente. Ma ne eri così innamorata che ti sei autoconvinta.*
> Il fatto che tu fossi da subito pronta a lasciare tuo marito mi fa pensare che l'amore per lui non esistesse già più.
> *Questo non esclude che tu possa ricostruire con lui ma valuta bene se è quello che ti rende felice*..


straquotone su grassetto
mentre sullla certezza del rosso non concordo

che fosse da subito pronta può essere anche tante altre cose:
- una fuga dai sensi di colpa
- un'opzione stoica tipo tagliarsi i ponti alle spalle o  tipo "porto alle estreme conseguenze la mia scelta e muoia sansone con tutti i filistei"
può anche essere 
- una falsa "certezza" indotta più che dall'onestà dei propri intenti dall'inconscia consapevolezza che non lo lascerà per l'altro
- uno strumento di pressione sull'altro
- l'estrema bugia dell'handicap descritto nel papero-pensiero
ecc.


----------



## Amoremio (13 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> p.s. solo una cosa: io tante volte gli ho detto al simpaticone: ti prego, se non sei veramente convinto di noi, se hai dubbi a lasciare la moglie, se non sei sicuro che presto staremo insieme, dimmelo...ricordati che sto' "distruggendo" il mio matrimonio xche' mi sto' allontanando dal marito comportandomi malissimo e ci sono di mezzi dei figli.
> 
> E lui: ma ti pare che farei una cosa del genere???? C.V.D.


ora che stai riprendendo la padronanza dei tuoi pensieri, arriverai a capire che quella preghiera non poteva che cadere nel vuoto

un agnello può dolersi con se stesso di essersi fatto catturare dal lupo
ma non prendersela con il lupo perchè gli si è chiesto "ti prego di non farmi male mentre fai di me ciò per cui mi hai catturato" e lui ha continuato il fiero pasto


----------



## Papero (13 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> p.s. solo una cosa: io tante volte gli ho detto al simpaticone: ti prego, se non sei veramente convinto di noi, se hai dubbi a lasciare la moglie, se non sei sicuro che presto staremo insieme, dimmelo...ricordati che sto' "distruggendo" il mio matrimonio xche' mi sto' allontanando dal marito comportandomi malissimo e ci sono di mezzi dei figli.
> 
> E lui: ma ti pare che farei una cosa del genere???? C.V.D.


ideona!! :idea::idea::idea::idea::idea:

facciamo trombare il tuo ex con la mia ex!!! Sarebbero di sicuro entrambi felici e noi contenti


----------



## geisha (13 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> quanti post...come rispondere a tutti?
> In breve...io quell'uomo l'ho amato davvero, cosi' com'era. Si mi ero resa conto chi fosse, ma come tante fanno, ho pensato: con me e' diverso. E cosi' sembrava: mi ha professato fossi la donna che aveva sempre sognato di incontrare, l'amore della sua vita. Eravamo in sintonia su tutto, non solo sul sesso. Non era basata solo sul sesso la nostra relazione, ripeto. Anche se e' difficile crederlo.
> Ma con il tempo, lui ha capito che non sarebbe stato cosi' "semplice" lasciare tutto, si fara' fatto due conti in tasca, non so'... morale ha cercato di "rimandare" sempre la decisione. E io gli ho creduto, perche' volevo credergli. Ripeto: in questi 4 anni e mezzo ne sono successe di cose...e ho avuto spesso "prove reali" che stesse comunque facendo qualcosa xche' cio' accadesse. Pero' poi non cambiava niente...sembrava sembrava...e basta.
> Mio marito non e' la ruota di scorta...e' un uomo che "non vedevo +" perche' ripeto, ero accecata da LUI e da quello che c'era tra di noi che sembrava "unico" e non volevo perdere.
> ...


io non metto in dubbio i tuoi sentimenti e sinceramente credo che tu stia male, io ci sono passata prima di te che credi.
ma quella frase che ti ho segnato in rosso vedi l'ho sentita dire non so' quante volte ho perso il conto, e dopo tante volte la mia risposta è stata una sola.......... voglio i fatti.
e per fatti non intendo la cenetta, il week end insieme o la telefonata domenicale. per fatti intendo se sono la donna della tua vita alzi le chiappe perchè io oggi sono qui domani non esisto piu'.
qualte volte gli avrai detto tu le stesse parole? però io non vedo che tu hai fatto qualcosa. ripeto non si puo' pretendere qualcosa da un altro quanto tu stessa non hai le palle di farlo.
e non nascondiamoci dietro i soldi, dietro i figli e dietro qualsiasi paravento che con uno sbuffa vola via.
per il resto comprendo che hai le idee molto chiare insomma a ribaltoni sei messa bene pure tu.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> p.s. solo una cosa: io tante volte gli ho detto al simpaticone: ti prego, se non sei veramente convinto di noi, se hai dubbi a lasciare la moglie, se non sei sicuro che presto staremo insieme, dimmelo...ricordati che sto' "distruggendo" il mio matrimonio xche' mi sto' allontanando dal marito comportandomi malissimo e ci sono di mezzi dei figli.
> 
> *E lui: ma ti pare che farei una cosa del genere???? C.V.D.*


Mi fai sorridere, nel senso che mi fai tenerezza.
Non mi sarei aspettata una risposta diversa da questa, sapeva che se non avesse detto questo ti avrebbe persa, o comunque correva il rischio di perderti.
Più sento parlare di uomini così più capisco che sono stata fortunata. Spero si capisca cosa voglio dire altrimenti fioccano rubini


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> io non metto in dubbio i tuoi sentimenti e sinceramente credo che tu stia male, io ci sono passata prima di te che credi.
> ma quella frase che ti ho segnato in rosso vedi l'ho sentita dire non so' quante volte ho perso il conto, e dopo tante volte la mia risposta è stata una sola.......... *voglio i fatti*.
> e per fatti non intendo la cenetta, il week end insieme o la telefonata domenicale. per fatti intedo se sono la donna della tua vita alzi le chiappe perchè io oggi sono qui domani non esisto piu'.
> qualte volte gli avrai detto tu le stesse parole? però io non vedi che tu hai fatto qualcosa. ripeto non si puo' pretendere qualcosa da un altro quanto tu stessa non hai le palle di farlo.
> ...


Credo che questa sia l'unica cosa che conti


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> straquotone su grassetto
> mentre sullla certezza del rosso non concordo
> 
> che fosse da subito pronta può essere anche tante altre cose:
> ...


Quoto
Mi basavo su quanto detto da lei. Certo che poi tra il dire e il fare....


----------



## geisha (13 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo che questa sia l'unica cosa che conti


guarda io credo che ci sia in commercio un bignami per le frasi da perfetto amante


----------



## Abigail (13 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> guarda io credo che ci sia in commercio un bignami per le frasi da perfetto amante


quotone
se no lo scrivo io:carneval:


----------



## Elisa (13 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> ideona!! :idea::idea::idea::idea::idea:
> 
> facciamo trombare il tuo ex con la mia ex!!! Sarebbero di sicuro entrambi felici e noi contenti


si la coppia "ideale"... si meritano a vicenda...


----------



## Elisa (13 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> io non metto in dubbio i tuoi sentimenti e sinceramente credo che tu stia male, io ci sono passata prima di te che credi.
> ma quella frase che ti ho segnato in rosso vedi l'ho sentita dire non so' quante volte ho perso il conto, e dopo tante volte la mia risposta è stata una sola.......... voglio i fatti.
> e per fatti non intendo la cenetta, il week end insieme o la telefonata domenicale. per fatti intendo se sono la donna della tua vita alzi le chiappe perchè io oggi sono qui domani non esisto piu'.
> qualte volte gli avrai detto tu le stesse parole? però io non vedo che tu hai fatto qualcosa. ripeto non si puo' pretendere qualcosa da un altro quanto tu stessa non hai le palle di farlo.
> ...


ma guarda che io tante volte sono stata sul punto di farli i fatti...era lui che mi stoppava: diceva di non far "cazzate", di non aver fretta, che cosi' avrei fatto solo casini e avrei fatto soffrire i figli (era LUI CHE LO DICEVA, NON IO!! SIa chiaro!). e IO, LA cretinetta... gli credevo. Lo so', carattere pari A ZERO!


----------



## Elisa (13 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> guarda io credo che ci sia in commercio un bignami per le frasi da perfetto amante


 
...GLIElo faccio avere come regalo x Natale!!!


----------



## cleo81 (13 Settembre 2010)

Ma come si fa a pensare di troncare un matrimonio con figli per buttarsi nelle braccia dell'amante? Per quanto si creda di amarlo... a me sembra un gesto del tutto insensato.
Parto dal presupposto su cui mi sembra che tutti concordino:
Una cosa è vivere la quotidianità ed un'altra vivere una storia fatta di appuntamenti clandestini e ritagli di tempo. 
Emozioni e sentimenti completamente diversi. 
(Che per me sono compatibili e ugualmente necessari, ma questo non c'entra, ora mi metto nei panni della donna che vede l'amore e la fedeltà come perno della vita).

Da qui deduco che:

Se amo l'amante, non amo mio marito. Quindi voglio lo voglio lasciare. 
Allora lo faccio. E stop. 
Indipendentemente da quello che farà l'amante.
Visto che in questo quadro, il problema non è lui, ma sono io nel mio rapporto con le persone fino a quel momento a me più care. 

Inoltre:

Se l'amante non lascia immediatamente la sua famiglia, forse è meglio, perché mi darà modo di capire che non è tutto oro quello che luccica. E forse eviterò di sottoporre ai miei figli la tortura di conoscere un uomo che molto probabilmente verrà sfrattato dopo pochi mesi.

Se lascia immediatamente la sua famiglia, sarò io a non volerlo, per fare ben chiarezza in me stessa. Non ci sarà cosa più utile che un periodo dedicato a me. Con qualche incontro e qualche cena, finalmente alla luce del sole, ma tornerò a dormire da sola. 
La notte porta consiglio, si sa.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Ma come si fa a pensare di troncare un matrimonio con figli per buttarsi nelle braccia dell'amante? Per quanto si creda di amarlo... a me sembra un gesto del tutto insensato.
> Parto dal presupposto su cui mi sembra che tutti concordino:
> Una cosa è vivere la quotidianità ed un'altra vivere una storia fatta di appuntamenti clandestini e ritagli di tempo.
> Emozioni e sentimenti completamente diversi.
> ...


Quoto tutto


----------



## mariasole (13 Settembre 2010)

*Cara Elisa*

Mah sono un pò perplessa.... forse mi sbaglierò ma nei tuoi post leggo solo un gran rancore nei confronti del tuo ex, mi sembra che parli solo di lui e di quanto ti ha ingannata.

Tu ora sei arrabbiata con lui perchè ti senti rifiutata.

Il cammino del riavvicinamento verso tuo marito inizierà soltanto quando ti concentrerai su te stessa e sui tuoi errori.

Hai 4 anni di bugie da metabolizzare, sarà difficile e doloroso e lunghissimo.

Buona fortuna.


----------



## Elisa (13 Settembre 2010)

mariasole ha detto:


> Mah sono un pò perplessa.... forse mi sbaglierò ma nei tuoi post leggo solo un gran rancore nei confronti del tuo ex, mi sembra che parli solo di lui e di quanto ti ha ingannata.
> 
> Tu ora sei arrabbiata con lui perchè ti senti rifiutata.
> 
> ...


 
a parte che non mi ha rifiutata lui visto che mi avrebbe tenuta a vita...

in questo momento parlo solo di lui perche' sono qui x questo...ovvero sfogarmi e parlare di questa storia.

Non capisco perche' non capiate!

sono qui x parlare del tradimento, non del recupero con mio marito.
Quello avverra' se ci saranno le condizioni perche' avvenga...non ho mai detto il contrario.


----------



## ranatan (13 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> a parte che non mi ha rifiutata lui visto che mi avrebbe tenuta a vita...
> 
> in questo momento parlo solo di lui perche' sono qui x questo...ovvero sfogarmi e parlare di questa storia.
> 
> ...


Tenuta a vita come amante però! Sai che sforzo!
Non ti devi mica sentire offesa se ti si dice che alla fine è stato il comportamento di lui che ha fatto finire la vostra storia. Tu chiedevi un impegno maggiore e lui non si è sentito di lasciare la sua famiglia per te.
Sono post e post che dici che ti ha preso in giro.
Secondo me devi sentirti fortunata che sia finito tutto. La vostra storia avrebbe finito per fare soffrire tutti. Adesso soffri tu...ma vedrai che ti passerà. L'importante è che cerchi di pensare il meno possibile a lui, non recriminare ciò che è stato o sarebbe potuto essere. Cancella il suo numero, le mail, i messaggi, fai piazza pulita di tutto ciò che te lo ricorda!


----------



## geisha (13 Settembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Ma come si fa a pensare di troncare un matrimonio con figli per buttarsi nelle braccia dell'amante? Per quanto si creda di amarlo... a me sembra un gesto del tutto insensato.
> Parto dal presupposto su cui mi sembra che tutti concordino:
> Una cosa è vivere la quotidianità ed un'altra vivere una storia fatta di appuntamenti clandestini e ritagli di tempo.
> Emozioni e sentimenti completamente diversi.
> ...


potrei quotare tutto eccetto per un piccolo appunto.
io non so' voi come la pensiate ma io credo che il "dopo" non è così semplicistico.
credetemi la separazione anche per chi non si ama non è una cosa che si fa come chiudere una porta, forse per chi si lascia nella rabbia e piu' netta, ma per chi come me l'ha meditata e voluta ragazzi è elaborare un lutto. elaborarlo quando maturi l'idea, un lutto quando lo decidi e formalizzi, un lutto quando vedi che prende la sua roba e se ne va e un lutto quando entri in casa e la trovi vuota perchè i tuoi figli sono con lui.
ed in una circostanza come questo non ci pensi nemmeno ad accogliere un uomo, bensì pensi prima a ricostruire il tuo ambiente, i tuoi equilibri e lui farà altrettanto.
poi dopo aver vissuto come coppia clandestina forse decidi pure di cominciare a vedere e provare come sei come coppia, se la coppia funziona, perchè come dice un mio caro amico aldilà dei sentimenti non sempre le scatole emotive in cui vengono racchiusi vanno bene ad entrambi.
dopo tutto cio' forse, in un tempo deciso e con molta cautela i figli conoscono il nuovo compagno e sarebbe da folli se arriva con le valigie dopo una settimana.
dalla separazione alla convivenza, sempre che si decida per questa, forse passeranno abbondanti trimestri.


----------



## alfeo (13 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> a parte che non mi ha rifiutata lui visto che mi avrebbe tenuta a vita...
> 
> in questo momento parlo solo di lui perche' sono qui x questo...ovvero sfogarmi e parlare di questa storia.
> 
> ...


Capisco quel che dici.
Intuisco però anche un passaggio logico che talvolta incorre in chi inizia a confessare la propria intimità a perfetti estranei.
All'inzio si è sinceri, crudamente realistici. Poi questi estranei non diventano più tanto sconosciuti, diventano soggetti che capiscono per esperienza (è pur sempre un forum tematico), per dolorose vicende personali o per semplice autoterapia molto di quel che ti passa per la testa e per il cuore. 
Allora vi è una sorta di "rifiuto", questi estranei iniziano ad assomigliare al proprio superIO, inziano a parlare di coscienza, di onestà, di mariti/mogli in una luce molto più disillusa e talvolta cinica, tutte parole di cui conosciamo il significato senza però averle davvero preso sul serio in considerazione.
Io ti spingerei a non chiuderti in te stessa e in questa aura di "incomprensione" che ti stai creando. 
E' evidente che nessuno di noi può sapere davvero come stai in questo momento e cosa provi e dove ti porterà tutto questo travaglio ma non pensare di essere troppo "speciale"... non arroccarti sulle tue "scusanti"... qui nessuno ti giudica è solo indispensabile che tu guardi al tuo cuore con onestà davvero.
Il tuo amante sgorga da ogni tua frase e ci sei ancora pienamente dentro. Accettalo, comprendilo, riflettici... ti renderai conto che la tua decisione di troncare è molto più "profonda" di quel che senti per lui.
E non di quello che lui (non) sente per te.
In bocca al lupo ancora.


----------



## geisha (13 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> a parte che non mi ha rifiutata lui visto che mi avrebbe tenuta a vita...
> 
> in questo momento parlo solo di lui perche' sono qui x questo...ovvero sfogarmi e parlare di questa storia.
> 
> ...


tu continui a vedere solo cio' che vuoi, continui ad illuderti ancora, la tua anima non trova proprio pace cioè non ti ha voluta ma ti avrebbe sempre tenuta.........
ma senti un po' ma non hai mai pensato che ti abbia portato strategicamente a sta roba semplicemente perchè era stufo di te ??????
a volte per chi non sa prendere decisioni la via piu' semplice è far fare agli altri ........ rifletti tesoro.


----------



## mariasole (13 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Tenuta a vita come amante però! Sai che sforzo!
> *Non ti devi mica sentire offesa se ti si dice che alla fine è stato il comportamento di lui che ha fatto finire la vostra storia.* Tu chiedevi un impegno maggiore e lui non si è sentito di lasciare la sua famiglia per te.
> Sono post e post che dici che ti ha preso in giro.
> Secondo me devi sentirti fortunata che sia finito tutto. La vostra storia avrebbe finito per fare soffrire tutti. Adesso soffri tu...ma vedrai che ti passerà. *L'importante è che cerchi di pensare il meno possibile a lui, non recriminare ciò che è stato o sarebbe potuto essere. *Cancella il suo numero, le mail, i messaggi, fai piazza pulita di tutto ciò che te lo ricorda!


 
:up: Quoto tutto.

Questo non significa che non capisco quanto tu stia soffrendo, solo credo di serva una scrollata emotiva.

Trovati uno svago, una cosa solo tua che ti tenga impegnata.... non lo dico per dire, può davvero aiutarti.


----------



## ranatan (13 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> potrei quotare tutto eccetto per un piccolo appunto.
> io non so' voi come la pensiate ma io credo che il "dopo" non è così semplicistico.
> credetemi la separazione anche per chi non si ama non è una cosa che si fa come chiudere una porta, forse per chi si lascia nella rabbia e piu' netta, ma per chi come me l'ha meditata e voluta ragazzi è elaborare un lutto. elaborarlo quando maturi l'idea, un lutto quando lo decidi e formalizzi, un lutto quando vedi che prende la sua roba e se ne va e un lutto quando entri in casa e la trovi vuota perchè i tuoi figli sono con lui.
> ed in una circostanza come questo non ci pensi nemmeno ad accogliere un uomo, bensì pensi prima a ricostruire il tuo ambiente, i tuoi equilibri e lui farà altrettanto.
> ...


Quoto.
Nel periodo in cui mi ero separata da mio marito provavo proprio ciò che hai descritto. Io però non l'ho fatto a freddo ma accecata dalla rabbia e agivo come fossi una che si fa di anfetamine. Però...quando ho realizzato che a casa lui non c'era più, che le sue cose stavano sparendo dagli armadi, che alla sera non si sedeva accanto a me a vedere la tele, che mia figlia doveva stare un pò con me e un pò con lui...beh, ho davvero provato quello che dici tu...un lutto! E per fortuna sono rinsavita...


----------



## gas (13 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> tu continui a vedere solo cio' che vuoi, continui ad illuderti ancora, la tua anima non trova proprio pace cioè non ti ha voluta ma ti avrebbe sempre tenuta.........
> ma senti un po' ma non hai mai pensato che ti abbia portato strategicamente a sta roba semplicemente perchè era stufo di te ??????
> a volte per chi non sa prendere decisioni la via piu' semplice è far fare agli altri ........ rifletti tesoro.


Ho avuto l'opportunità di leggere tuta la storia raccontata da Elisa, per cui mi permetto di affermare che LUI non ha portato la storia in questa situazione perchè stufo, ma mi pare di poter affermare che ha sempre giocato con lei e con i suoi sentimenti. Era un opportunista, si faceva trovare quando gli faceva comodo. Le raccontava mille bugie al solo fine di fare i suoi comodi


----------



## Elisa (13 Settembre 2010)

gas ha detto:


> Ho avuto l'opportunità di leggere tuta la storia raccontata da Elisa, per cui mi permetto di affermare che LUI non ha portato la storia in questa situazione perchè stufo, ma mi pare di poter affermare che ha sempre giocato con lei e con i suoi sentimenti. Era un opportunista, si faceva trovare quando gli faceva comodo. Le raccontava mille bugie al solo fine di fare i suoi comodi


 
Ciao grazie gas 

p.s. noi ci siamo sentiti privatamente e lui sa' bene tutta la storia!


----------



## Amoremio (13 Settembre 2010)

gas ha detto:


> Ho avuto l'opportunità di leggere tuta la storia raccontata da Elisa, per cui mi permetto di affermare che LUI non ha portato la storia in questa situazione perchè stufo, ma mi pare di poter affermare che ha sempre giocato con lei e con i suoi sentimenti. Era un opportunista, si faceva trovare quando gli faceva comodo. Le raccontava mille bugie al solo fine di fare i suoi comodi


non ho alcuna difficoltà a crederlo

lui ha fatto ciò che gli era congeniale (il pdm)

e lei?

io non voglio affatto buttare la croce su elisa
ma ci sono cose che vanno chiamate col loro nome e responsabilità che vanno riconosciute
elisa questo lo deve a sè (prima) e alla sua famiglia


----------



## Elisa (13 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non ho alcuna difficoltà a crederlo
> 
> lui ha fatto ciò che gli era congeniale (il pdm)
> 
> ...


 
Io non ho mai detto di non avere responsabilita' comunque...non so' da cosa venga fuori questa frase...
Anzi, continuo a dire che sono stata stupida ed ero "come fatta" da lui...non capivo + quale era la realta'.


----------



## ranatan (13 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Io non ho mai detto di non avere responsabilita' comunque...non so' da cosa venga fuori questa frase...
> Anzi, continuo a dire che sono stata stupida ed ero "come fatta" da lui...non capivo + quale era la realta'.


Comunque, non l'hai più sentito vero?
Mi raccomando basta anche con facebook e mail!


----------



## Elisa (13 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Comunque, non l'hai più sentito vero?
> Mi raccomando basta anche con facebook e mail!


No! piu' ne' visto ne' sentito...non sono andata + a guardare niente...anche perche' mi fa' solo incaz.... ancora di +.
Non ne vale la pena. Ho capito che non e' l'uomo che credevo, ora faccia della sua vita cio' che vuole.


----------



## ranatan (13 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> No! piu' ne' visto ne' sentito...non sono andata + a guardare niente...anche perche' mi fa' solo incaz.... ancora di +.
> Non ne vale la pena. Ho capito che non e' l'uomo che credevo, ora faccia della sua vita cio' che vuole.


Questo è l'atteggiamento giusto. Il prossimo passo è lasciare da parte pure il rancore e passare piano piano all'indifferenza.


----------



## Elisa (13 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Questo è l'atteggiamento giusto. Il prossimo passo è lasciare da parte pure il rancore e passare piano piano all'indifferenza.


 
questo sono sincera, per ora mi riesce difficile. Anzi, va a momenti...!!


----------



## ranatan (13 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> questo sono sincera, per ora mi riesce difficile. Anzi, va a momenti...!!


Ma devi darti tempo!
Scusa se torno alla tua famiglia, però...quando sei a casa cerca di concentrarti sui tuoi figli, gioca con loro, seguili in quello che fanno, insomma tieni occupata la mente con qualcosa di bello. Su tuo marito non mi esprimo perchè immagino che anche per lui la situazione non sia facile. Rimettiti in forma mentalmente e dopo vedrai il da farsi con lui.


----------



## Elisa (13 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ma devi darti tempo!
> Scusa se torno alla tua famiglia, però...quando sei a casa cerca di concentrarti sui tuoi figli, gioca con loro, seguili in quello che fanno, insomma tieni occupata la mente con qualcosa di bello. Su tuo marito non mi esprimo perchè immagino che anche per lui la situazione non sia facile. Rimettiti in forma mentalmente e dopo vedrai il da farsi con lui.


 
E' quello che sto' facendo...ma ti ringrazio tanto x il consiglio....! Con mio marito va' un pochino meglio xche' lui mi vede meno "assente" e con voglia di fare finalmente qualcosa "per noi due"...

p.s. i bimbi aiutano molto e' vero! sono stupendi e l'amore per loro e' la cosa che + mi da' gioia in questo momento!


----------



## ranatan (13 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> E' quello che sto' facendo...ma ti ringrazio tanto x il consiglio....! Con mio marito va' un pochino meglio xche' lui mi vede meno "assente" e con voglia di fare finalmente qualcosa "per noi due"...
> 
> p.s. i bimbi aiutano molto e' vero! sono stupendi e l'amore per loro e' la cosa che + mi da' gioia in questo momento!


Vedrai che ne uscirai viva :up:


----------



## Elisa (13 Settembre 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Vedrai che ne uscirai viva :up:


si ce la faro'!! vorrei passasse velocemente il tempo visto che dicono che guarisce le ferite...


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi fai sorridere, nel senso che mi fai tenerezza.
> Non mi sarei aspettata una risposta diversa da questa, sapeva che se non avesse detto questo ti avrebbe persa, o comunque correva il rischio di perderti.
> P*iù sento parlare di uomini così più capisco che sono stata fortunata*. Spero si capisca cosa voglio dire altrimenti fioccano rubini



Non esageriamo.


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Ma come si fa a pensare di troncare un matrimonio con figli per buttarsi nelle braccia dell'amante? Per quanto si creda di amarlo... a me sembra un gesto del tutto insensato.
> Parto dal presupposto su cui mi sembra che tutti concordino .


Io, no. Non concordo con NULLA di quanto dici.


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Non capisco perche' non capiate!


Guarda che noi, pur con visuali diverse sulla questione, capiamo benissimo, essendoci passate prima di te.


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> potrei quotare tutto eccetto per un piccolo appunto.
> io non so' voi come la pensiate ma io credo che il "dopo" non è così semplicistico.
> credetemi la separazione anche per chi non si ama non è una cosa che si fa come chiudere una porta, forse per chi si lascia nella rabbia e piu' netta, ma per chi come me l'ha meditata e voluta ragazzi è elaborare un lutto. elaborarlo quando maturi l'idea, un lutto quando lo decidi e formalizzi, un lutto quando vedi che prende la sua roba e se ne va e un lutto quando entri in casa e la trovi vuota perchè i tuoi figli sono con lui.
> ed in una circostanza come questo non ci pensi nemmeno ad accogliere un uomo, bensì pensi prima a ricostruire il tuo ambiente, i tuoi equilibri e lui farà altrettanto.
> ...



Geisha ha espresso perfettamente perché non sono d'accordo con Cleo.


----------



## Amoremio (13 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io, no. Non concordo con NULLA di quanto dici.


ah no?

io si

ma mi pareva che anche tu invitassi sempre a valutare bene se uscire davvero da un matrimonio


----------



## ranatan (13 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ah no?
> 
> io si
> 
> ma mi pareva che anche tu invitassi sempre a valutare bene se uscire davvero da un matrimonio


Infatti. Mi sono persa qualcosa...


----------



## geisha (13 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao grazie gas
> 
> p.s. noi ci siamo sentiti privatamente e lui sa' bene tutta la storia!


ti rendi conto cosa stai affermando?


----------



## Papero (13 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> ti rendi conto cosa stai affermando?


Perchè che c'è di male? a parte che non specifica se si sono sentiti per telefono, per mail o per MP ma anche se così fosse non vedo la gravità della cosa.

p.s. stò iniziando a sospettare di essere io l'amante di Elisa :mrgreen:


----------



## geisha (13 Settembre 2010)

gas ha detto:


> Ho avuto l'opportunità di leggere tuta la storia raccontata da Elisa, per cui mi permetto di affermare che LUI non ha portato la storia in questa situazione perchè stufo, ma mi pare di poter affermare che ha sempre giocato con lei e con i suoi sentimenti. Era un opportunista, si faceva trovare quando gli faceva comodo. Le raccontava mille bugie al solo fine di fare i suoi comodi


si si ok e lei? mi sto ancora chiedendo cavoli quanto potere paranormale ha questo uomo per condizionare la vita di una donna/madre in cinque anni........
suvvia siamo grandi e vaccinati.
io sia chiaro non lo difendo uno così con me non avrebbe fatto altro che la vita comoda sul divano ma pregava di bruciare all'inferno.
io sto cercando di far riflettere lei che comunque un ruolo lo ha avuto in questa storia ecchediamine o è celebrolesa oppure deve riflettere molto sul suo comportamento perchè ieri lui domani un altro come lui se non peggio.


----------



## geisha (13 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Perchè che c'è di male? a parte che non specifica se si sono sentiti per telefono, per mail o per MP ma anche se così fosse non vedo la gravità della cosa.
> 
> p.s. stò iniziando a sospettare di essere io l'amante di Elisa :mrgreen:


non questo papero.........

sta affermando di essere stata manipolata sedotta e gestita da un uomo senza capacità alcuna di reazione per 5 lunghi anni


----------



## Amoremio (13 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> si si ok e lei? mi sto ancora chiedendo cavoli quanto potere paranormale ha questo uomo per condizionare la vita di una donna/madre in cinque anni........
> suvvia siamo grandi e vaccinati.
> io sia chiaro non lo difendo uno così con me non avrebbe fatto altro che la vita comoda sul divano ma pregava di bruciare all'inferno.
> io sto cercando di far riflettere lei che comunque un ruolo lo ha avuto in questa storia ecchediamine o è celebrolesa oppure deve riflettere molto sul suo comportamento perchè ieri lui domani un altro come lui se non peggio.


:umiledue:


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ah no?
> 
> io si
> 
> ma mi pareva che anche tu invitassi sempre a valutare bene se uscire davvero da un matrimonio


Al contrario, *appunto*.
A sentir Cleo c'è una dinamica "Io vinco / vinco": se esco subito, voglio tempo per me stessa, prima di accollarmi l'amante, se no, me ne sto a casina comoda comoda.

Non che sia una visuale "sbagliata" o irrealistica, ma è una visuale "fredda", egocentrata.

In tutto ciò, marito e figli dove sono?!

Personalmente non credo sia POSSIBILE fare una transazione indolore da un matrimonio ad una nuova unione (specie se sulle ceneri di due unioni pregresse), ma in fondo conservo un pizzico di simpatia in piu' per chi al limite contempla l'onestà di situazioni chiare (o dentro o fuori, alla Moltimodi), piuttosto che il "cinismo" (tra virgolette, perché non mi permetto di giudicare nessuno come cinico senza conoscerlo di persona...) di chi mette al centro di qualunque bilancio emotivo ...SE STESSO.

A far di conto siamo capaci tutti, ma la realtà è che non esistono pasti gratis, come dicono gli economisti.

O stai in famiglia, e menti/traccheggi/te ne approfitti, o ne vai fuori per stare da solo, e allora sei su una parabola di "distacco" dal pianeta famiglia. E questo ha un costo NON SOLO PER SE'.

Su ciò attiravo l'attenzione di Elisa e Cleo.


----------



## Amoremio (13 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Al contrario, *appunto*.
> A sentir Cleo c'è una dinamica "Io vinco / vinco": se esco subito, voglio tempo per me stessa, prima di accollarmi l'amante, se no, me ne sto a casina comoda comoda.
> 
> Non che sia una visuale "sbagliata" o irrealistica, ma è una visuale "fredda", egocentrata.
> ...


sono d'accordo su ciò che dici

ma cleo ha espresso lo stesso pinto di vista, secondo me, e per farlo  si è spersonalizzata dalla sua storia 

infatti lei per sè non parla d'amore
ha una sorta di ossessione per un tipo che dice apertamente di non amare ma con cui tradisce da anni 

qui parlava di amore
dicendo, in soldoni, secondo me, occhio a separarsi sull'onda dell'ammmmore
ma se si è tanto convinti di amare l' "altro", per separarsi non dovrebbe essere necessario che l'altro faccia lo stesso

io l'ho presa anche come una giusta provocazione:
chi dice "amo, amo, amo, ma non mi separo per questo e quel motivo"
semplicemente sa di non amare e se la racconta


----------



## cleo81 (13 Settembre 2010)

E
[QUOTEsono d'accordo su ciò che dici

ma cleo ha espresso lo stesso pinto di vista, secondo me, e per farlo  si è spersonalizzata dalla sua storia 

infatti lei per sè non parla d'amore
ha una sorta di ossessione per un tipo che dice apertamente di non amare ma con cui tradisce da anni 

qui parlava di amore
dicendo, in soldoni, secondo me, occhio a separarsi sull'onda dell'ammmmore
ma se si è tanto convinti di amare l' "altro", per separarsi non dovrebbe essere necessario che l'altro faccia lo stesso

*io l'ho presa anche come una giusta provocazione:
chi dice "amo, amo, amo, ma non mi separo per questo e quel motivo"
semplicemente sa di non amare e se la racconta* 	][/QUOTE]

Esatto. Volevo dire questo.
Io non ho mai detto di essere innamorata del mio "Amico", e non ho figli.
Non parlavo per me e per la mia storia, che è completamente diversa.
Non vengo presa in giro dal mio amate e non lo prendo in giro.

Cercavo appunto di mettermi nei panni di una "brava" ragazza, che è innamorata profondamente dell'amante, e proprio per questo profondo amore ha accettato di tradire l'amato marito.
Tutto qui.

Non ho mai sostenuto che sia semplice o indolore terminare un matrimonio, scusate il mio modo di scrivere sintetico e forse un po' brusco.
E' tutt'altro che semplice.
Concordo con chi dice che sono necessari mesi, se non anni, per riprendere una nuova equilibrata convivenza.
Tutto ciò mi sembra che sia ulteriore prova che per lasciare il marito non serve che l'amante faccia la stessa cosa allo stesso tempo.


----------



## Elisa (14 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Perchè che c'è di male? a parte che non specifica se si sono sentiti per telefono, per mail o per MP ma anche se così fosse non vedo la gravità della cosa.
> 
> p.s. stò iniziando a sospettare di essere io l'amante di Elisa :mrgreen:


 
papero?? che dici?? :rotfl:almeno ho sorriso stamattina!
comunque ci siamo sentiti solo via mail e telefono...e a voce ho potuto spiegare bene tante cose che da scrivere sono lunghe e anche personali, tutto qui.


----------



## Elisa (14 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> non questo papero.........
> 
> sta affermando di essere stata manipolata sedotta e gestita da un uomo senza capacità alcuna di reazione per 5 lunghi anni


 
allora, non sono stata manipolata e sedotta x 5 anni. Pero' presa in giro si'. E vero, non sono una ragazzina e ho una testa mia x ragionare...ma proprio x tutti i discorsi che fate anche voi che non sia semplice mollare una famigla con figli x poi (col tempo) vivere insieme ad altri, credevo alle sue paure e ai suoi timori. 4 ANNI e mezzo sono tanti...ma in questi anni sono successe varie cose e' chiaro. Quindi non sono stati " continui"...insomma, qui in poche righe e' difficile da spiegare...


----------



## Mari' (14 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> allora, non sono stata manipolata e sedotta x 5 anni. Pero' presa in giro si'. E vero, non sono una ragazzina e ho una testa mia x ragionare...ma proprio x tutti i discorsi che fate anche voi che non sia semplice mollare una famigla con figli x poi (col tempo) vivere insieme ad altri, credevo alle sue paure e ai suoi timori. 4 ANNI e mezzo sono tanti...ma in questi anni sono successe varie cose e' chiaro. Quindi non sono stati " continui"...insomma, qui in poche righe e' difficile da spiegare...


Elisa, diciamo che vi siete incontrati in tempi sbagliati ... oggi la votra vita ha altre   priorita'  vai avanti e fai cose buone per te e la tua famiglia ... conserva solo un buon ricordo di questa storia, non ti dannare.


----------



## Elisa (14 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Elisa, diciamo che vi siete incontrati in tempi sbagliati ... oggi la votra vita ha altre priorita'  vai avanti e fai cose buone per te e la tua famiglia ... conserva solo un buon ricordo di questa storia, non ti dannare.


Ma lo so' che e' cosi' e che deve essere cosi'...pero' permettetemi di avere rancore x un uomo che appunto dopo tutti questi anni, non abbia avuto abbastanza amore x dirmi come stavano le cose e la verita' sul fatto che alla fine "non mi voleva come donna accanto a lui" ma solo come amante. E non ricominciamo con il discorso che io avrei dovuto capire, che me la sono raccontata ecc ecc... Certe cose UNA NON SE LE RACCONTA, sono troppo IMPORTANTI x "giocarci su'".

Comunque BASTA, e' passato un altro giorno, pian piano smaltiro' e la mia vita si basera' su altri valori sicuramente + importanti.


----------



## Mari' (14 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ma lo so' che e' cosi' e che deve essere cosi'...pero' permettetemi di avere rancore x un uomo che appunto dopo tutti questi anni, non abbia avuto abbastanza amore x dirmi come stavano le cose e la verita' sul fatto che alla fine *"non mi voleva come donna accanto a lui"* ma solo come amante. E non ricominciamo con il discorso che io avrei dovuto capire, che me la sono raccontata ecc ecc... Certe cose UNA NON SE LE RACCONTA, sono troppo IMPORTANTI x "giocarci su'".
> 
> Comunque BASTA, e' passato un altro giorno, pian piano smaltiro' e la mia vita si basera' su altri valori sicuramente + importanti.


Sbagli, quel posto e' occupato, e' occupato da sua moglie, la mamma dei suoi figli ... purtroppo come gia ti ho scritto: Vi siete incontrati in tempi sbagliati, troppo tardi ... anche tu hai un marito, padre dei tuoi/vostri figli 


Sara' per una prossima vita :up: .


----------



## geisha (14 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> allora, non sono stata manipolata e sedotta x 5 anni. Pero' presa in giro si'. E vero, non sono una ragazzina e ho una testa mia x ragionare...ma proprio x tutti i discorsi che fate anche voi che non sia semplice mollare una famigla con figli x poi (col tempo) vivere insieme ad altri, credevo alle sue paure e ai suoi timori. 4 ANNI e mezzo sono tanti...ma in questi anni sono successe varie cose e' chiaro. Quindi non sono stati " continui"...insomma, qui in poche righe e' difficile da spiegare...


senza che spieghi lo so' cara che credi......... 
quante volte ci siamo detti basta non possiamo andare avanti così, quante volte abbiamo detto basta, per poi riprendersi dopo quanto 10 giorni, due settimane e poi eravamo da capo.
ma c'è un limite a tutto, si arriva ad un punto in cui devi per forza prendere delle decisioni o rompi o decidi di cambiare radicalmente la tua vita.
nel mio caso è valsa la seconda semplicemente perchè ci siamo resi conto che non era giusto per chi avevamo a casa e perchè valeva la pena scommettere su di noi. pero' entrambi abbiamo fatto una scelta singola, ognuno ha scelto indipendentemente da cosa decideva l'altro.
nel mio caso io mi sono separata prima e non lo nego ho tentato sino all'ultimo di capire se ancora qualcosa c'era da salvare.


----------



## Elisa (14 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> senza che spieghi lo so' cara che credi.........
> quante volte ci siamo detti basta non possiamo andare avanti così, quante volte abbiamo detto basta, per poi riprendersi dopo quanto 10 giorni, due settimane e poi eravamo da capo.
> ma c'è un limite a tutto, si arriva ad un punto in cui devi per forza prendere delle decisioni o rompi o decidi di cambiare radicalmente la tua vita.
> nel mio caso è valsa la seconda semplicemente perchè ci siamo resi conto che non era giusto per chi avevamo a casa e perchè valeva la pena scommettere su di noi. pero' entrambi abbiamo fatto una scelta singola, ognuno ha scelto indipendentemente da cosa decideva l'altro.
> nel mio caso io mi sono separata prima e non lo nego ho tentato sino all'ultimo di capire se ancora qualcosa c'era da salvare.


Io invece sto' capendo che mio marito e' l'unica persona che meriti veramente rispetto ed amore, con tutti i difetti che possa avere. Quello mi ha solo riempito di palle e belle parole ed io ero "accecata da tutto questo"...e sono caduta nel baratro.
Solo che e' dura comunque, davvero! E la cosa che mi fa tanto male e non riesco a superare e non so' il perche' e' questa: ma perche' farmi questo dopo tutto l'amore e quello che ho fatto per lui? Possibile che la sua coscienza non gli dice per una volta di essere sincero e chiudere ok, xche' ormai e' finita, ma senza tutto questo schifo?
E l'altra cosa che mi fa impazzire e' pensare che non ho visto, che ero talmente innamorata da essere cosi' stupida e non riconoscere un uomo del genere...


----------



## Papero (14 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sbagli, quel posto e' occupato, e' occupato da sua moglie, la mamma dei suoi figli ... purtroppo come gia ti ho scritto: Vi siete incontrati in tempi sbagliati, troppo tardi ... anche tu hai un marito, padre dei tuoi/vostri figli
> 
> 
> Sara' per una prossima vita :up: .



Brava Marì! anch'io sono convinto che se la ritrovo nella prossima vitaquella zoccola della mia ex amante riesco a farla diventare fedele!

A mia moglie voglio bene da morire ma altri 25/50 anni insieme non li reggerei

:carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Io invece sto' capendo che mio marito e' l'unica persona che meriti veramente rispetto ed amore, con tutti i difetti che possa avere. Quello mi ha solo riempito di palle e belle parole ed io ero "accecata da tutto questo"...e sono caduta nel baratro.
> Solo che e' dura comunque, davvero! E la cosa che mi fa tanto male e non riesco a superare e non so' il perche' e' questa: *ma perche' farmi questo dopo tutto l'amore e quello che ho fatto per lui? Possibile che la sua coscienza non gli dice per una volta di essere sincero e chiudere ok, xche' ormai e' finita, ma senza tutto questo schifo?*
> E l'altra cosa che mi fa impazzire e' pensare che non ho visto, che ero talmente innamorata da essere cosi' stupida e non riconoscere un uomo del genere...



Scusa, ma...
Non capisco il tuo arrabbiarti per il neretto. Farà schifo ma è una cosa "umana", nel senso di deprimentemente normale.
Del resto, tu dici che tuo marito è meraviglioso... avrà fatto molto anche lui per te...e la tua coscienza? Adesso ti parla, ma prima?

Guarda, io non conosco nè te nè tuo marito e non faccio campagne di moralizzazione, ma davvero, avresti bisogno di focalizzare meglio la tua rabbia, i tuoi pensieri, per poter decidere in modo consapevole della tua vita e non sentirti più sballottata dagli eventi o da altre persone.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Scusa, ma...
> Non capisco il tuo arrabbiarti per il neretto. Farà schifo ma è una cosa "umana", nel senso di deprimentemente normale.
> Del resto, tu dici che tuo marito è meraviglioso... avrà fatto molto anche lui per te...e la tua coscienza? Adesso ti parla, ma prima?
> 
> Guarda, io non conosco nè te nè tuo marito e non faccio campagne di moralizzazione, ma davvero, avresti bisogno di focalizzare meglio la tua rabbia, i tuoi pensieri, per poter decidere in modo consapevole della tua vita e non sentirti più sballottata dagli eventi o da altre persone.


Anch'io non capisco la sua rabbia.
Lui può averti presa in giro ma era così evidente che lo stesse facendo che sei tu che glil'hai permesso. 
Lui non è sincero, o meglio spera tu legga tra le righe qual è la sua verità. ma perchè dovrebbe rinunciare a un rapporto con te? con te lui stava bene, e sarebbe andato avanti magari tutta una vita se tu non incominciavi a puntare i piedi.


----------



## Elisa (14 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anch'io non capisco la sua rabbia.
> Lui può averti presa in giro ma era così evidente che lo stesse facendo che sei tu che glil'hai permesso.
> Lui non è sincero, o meglio spera tu legga tra le righe qual è la sua verità. ma perchè dovrebbe rinunciare a un rapporto con te? con te lui stava bene, e sarebbe andato avanti magari tutta una vita se tu non incominciavi a puntare i piedi.


 
FORSE e' rabbia verso me stessa, non so'...mi state facendo capire tante cose e soprattutto che devo fare una bella introspezione...


----------



## brugola (14 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> FORSE e' rabbia verso me stessa, non so'...mi state facendo capire tante cose e soprattutto che devo fare una bella introspezione...


 
bella lì eli :up:


----------



## Elisa (14 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> bella lì eli :up:


pero' non so' da che parte cominciare sinceramente...


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> pero' non so' da che parte cominciare sinceramente...


Io comincerei dal perchè è successo. Dai problemi con tuo marito. Fai chiarezza nel tuo matrimonio, cerca di capire se il fatto di aver riscoperto tuo marito non sia solo perchè ti senti abbandonata dall'altra e hai paura di restare sola. Sarebbbe come ingannare tuo marito un'altra volta.
Datti del tempo e rifletti.


----------



## brugola (14 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> pero' non so' da che parte cominciare sinceramente...


da te.
ti fermi e inizi quel dolorisissimo lavoro che è quello di guardarsi davvero dentro.
hai tante domande e tante risposte da darti :up:


----------



## Elisa (14 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io comincerei dal perchè è successo. Dai problemi con tuo marito. Fai chiarezza nel tuo matrimonio, cerca di capire se il fatto di aver riscoperto tuo marito non sia solo perchè ti senti abbandonata dall'altra e hai paura di restare sola. Sarebbbe come ingannare tuo marito un'altra volta.
> Datti del tempo e rifletti.


paura di restare sola NO! questo lo so' x certo. E' vero che ho ricominciato a sentire qualcosa x lui dal momento che la nebbia davanti agli occhi si e' sfumata...e poi un'altra cosa...SONO sincera, non voglio buttare via definitivamente tutto per quello che mi ha fatto vedere (ok xche' volevo vederlo io) una realta' che non esisteva (cioe' un grande amore ecc ecc). Una possiblita' a me, a mio marito e alla nostra famiglia la voglio dare, per capire se era davvero "x quello" o proprio non c'e' + niente da fare...
Non so' se mi sono spiegata bene pero'.-...


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> paura di restare sola NO! questo lo so' x certo. E' vero che ho ricominciato a sentire qualcosa x lui dal momento che la nebbia davanti agli occhi si e' sfumata...e poi un'altra cosa...SONO sincera, non voglio buttare via definitivamente tutto per quello che mi ha fatto vedere (ok xche' volevo vederlo io) una realta' che non esisteva (cioe' un grande amore ecc ecc). Una possiblita' a me, a mio marito e alla nostra famiglia la voglio dare, per capire se era davvero "x quello" o proprio non c'e' + niente da fare...
> Non so' se mi sono spiegata bene pero'.-...


Si ti sei spiegata. Fai bene provaci allora ne varrà sicuramente la pena


----------



## Elisa (14 Settembre 2010)

Udite udite...mi ha appena mandato un sms...


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Udite udite...mi ha appena mandato un sms...


io avevo pochi dubbi a riguardo.......figurati se molla il colpo


----------



## Elisa (14 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> io avevo pochi dubbi a riguardo.......figurati se molla il colpo


 
e certo...in effetti avrete capito che...dove la trova un'altra credulona come me???


----------



## geisha (14 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> io avevo pochi dubbi a riguardo.......figurati se molla il colpo


cavoli io insisto ci deve essere per forza in giro un manuale da amante perfetto!!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> cavoli io insisto ci deve essere per forza in giro un manuale da amante perfetto!!!!!


Be questo non è perfetto secondo il mio modesto parere, questo è scontato che è ben diverso


----------



## geisha (14 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Be questo non è perfetto secondo il mio modesto parere, questo è scontato che è ben diverso


beh dai ci sono anche quelli per il messaggio in segreteria o quelli per i biglietti di auguri e ti accorgi sempre che provengono da li.......


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> beh dai ci sono anche quelli per il messaggio in segreteria o quelli per i biglietti di auguri e ti accorgi sempre che provengono da li.......


non l'ho capita
scusa


----------



## Daniele (14 Settembre 2010)

carissima Elisa, prima comprendi che tu sei in dolo verso tuo marito in modo uguale se non superiore del tuo amante con te e prima te ne fotterai alla grande di cosa fa quel ciuccia ghiaccioli della Lipton (ma ha senso quello che ho scritto?? Non credo fino ad ora ), lascialo leccare il suo ghiacciolo e vivere la sua vita in pace e pensa di far vivere in pace la tua con tuo marito. Pensa solo ad una cosa, tu nella vita avrai un debito infinito con lui di cui non saprà nulla, adesso cerca di essere una buona moglie, o almeno una moglie nella media e non pensare all'altro che non merita nessun pensiero.


----------



## Grande82 (15 Settembre 2010)

elisa, la nebbia si forma quando ci sono le condizioni giuste di umidità e acqua e sole...
tu dovresti ora concentrarti sul perchè hai permesso che si creassero quelle condizioni. Perchè non hai lottato per tenere il sole senza nebbia. PErchè hai scelto di farti accecare per CINQUE anni.


----------

